#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-18
<ix__> hi
<thedrummer> hello all. . can anybody answer questions about a good video capture card?
<OpenMedia> First up where in the world are you. Next is what are you capturing from
<thedrummer> :-d.. I'm in Michigan, USA
<OpenMedia> So will you be capturing SD/HD ?
<thedrummer>  I was in this room yesterday, but i'm trying to find a dirt cheap card used to Encode video streams .. I was told that the  Hauppauge pvr-150 is perfect, but i'm looking for the most Dirt - cheap one..
<thedrummer> I have a slow computer, so the Device would have to have it's own processing
<OpenMedia> Cheap != goodness
<OpenMedia> PVR 150 cards just tend to work, and are great to offload CPU
<thedrummer> i'm trying to build a home-made DVR pretty much.. out of a PIII with 256 mb of RAM
<thedrummer> i see
<thedrummer> i guess i'm just cheap :-d
<OpenMedia> Not worth the pain of using a framegrabber unless you want to capture raw video and transcode later.
<thedrummer> is the pvr-150 a framegrabber?
<thedrummer> would that be ideal to put a PVR-150 in an old computer?
<thedrummer> i guess i just want to be able to Pause , rewind.. and maybe record video streams on live tv
<OpenMedia> PVR-150 is and MPEG-2 HW capture. Cheaper cards are framegrabbers where you need to encode in software with sufficient CPU grunt
<thedrummer> ahhh.. yeah I guess i should avoid using the CPU .. i see what you're saying.
<thedrummer> Everywhere I search on the internet for PVR-150 .. it doesn't come with the REMOTE .. i would need the remote, right?
<OpenMedia> There are multiple versions.
<OpenMedia> 1. the old PVR-150 with a Hauppauge remote
<OpenMedia> 2. The bare PVR-150 MCE OEM
<OpenMedia> 3. The PVR 150 MCE Kit with a USB remote
<thedrummer> oh boy . .hahaah
<OpenMedia> I'd go for 3 if the price is good
<OpenMedia> The remote is easy to setup with mythtv. its the one we use on mypvr.
<thedrummer> sweet. I'm going ot search for it.. so far, not much luck on google, but i'm sure it's out there
<OpenMedia> Searching for it in stock, or for the drivers. Just hit up somewhere like newegg for stock details
<thedrummer> it's about 89.99.. on newegg.
<thedrummer> i'm poor.
<thedrummer> lol
<thedrummer> maybe i'll save money.
<thedrummer> haha
<OpenMedia> What would you define as a cheap card then?
<thedrummer> 50 or 60 bucks
<OpenMedia> It is worth US$30 for the low pain associated with the card.
<thedrummer> ok. that's good to hear. I really appreciate your help by the way
<OpenMedia> Hey no worried. Been there. I have an old saa7134 based framegrabber card I never use any more as PVR-150 cards just work
<thedrummer> yeah. that's some more confidence to know that the card can handle the processing
<OpenMedia> Oh seriously. Like under 1% cpu load. Just don't enable the VBI support.
<thedrummer> what is VBI may i ask ?  :-d
<OpenMedia> Vertical Blank Interrupt, used to decode Teletext
<OpenMedia> Oh sorry. I should have said "Yes you may ask" first ;)
<thedrummer> hahaah
<thedrummer> thanks though
<OpenMedia> You building on feisty or mythbuntu?
<thedrummer> I downloaded the Mythbuntu (feisty) ISO
<thedrummer> so I think it's just pure Mythbuntu
<thedrummer> i'm not ready to install it yet because i didn't buy any hardware..
<thedrummer> do you think my Radeon 9600 will work for the TV Output ?
<OpenMedia> Hmm ati tvout. Sorry I'm an Nvidia man
<thedrummer> my Radeon 9600 has Vga  and DVI out
<thedrummer> i just wonder if it would be compatible
<OpenMedia> DVI -> TV should be OK. Thought you mean composite or SVideo
<thedrummer> oh. no. I just bought a DVI to HDMI cable for about 5 dollars online.. I just wonder if it's real
<thedrummer> :-d
<thedrummer> the website is  riteav.com
<thedrummer> the prices are unbelieavable
<thedrummer> DO you honestly think it's worth to make a Mythtv setup for my home tv ?.. i mean. does it make tv that much more likeable?
<OpenMedia> http://www.mypvr.co.nz
<OpenMedia> Couldn't live without it.
<thedrummer> awesome. thanks
<superm1> thedrummer, a few words of warning
<superm1> the feisty ISO isn't good for a full install
<superm1> completely unless you perform an update in the live env
<superm1> ( feisty mythbuntu iso )
<superm1> some stuff was broken at alpha 1 announce
<thedrummer> oh. ok. Which one, in your opinion, is stable?
<superm1> thedrummer, if you want to try the gutsy ISO
<superm1> just put it up yesterday
<OpenMedia> superm1: Did you organise somewhere to stay for UbuntuLive?
<thedrummer> thanks. Saved me a lot of time
<cdg52_> hi
<cdg52_> wtf it saying my nickname is not registered
<cdg52_> o hey wtf
<cdg52> asd
<cdg52> ahh all better
<superm1> OpenMedia, not yet.  I mailed imbrandon, as soon as he responds we can can get something arranged hopefully
<ubotu> New bug: #90710 in qt-x11-free (multiverse) "mythtv crashes on exit with SIGSEGV in QApplication::~QApplication()" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90710
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<superm1> good morning Daviey
<laga> morning
<superm1> morning laga
<laga> how's life today?
<superm1> busier than necessary as usual
<laga> yup :(
<superm1> keescook, I fixed a few of those bugs for mythplugins/mythtv and changed the versioning system this weekend to the style we discussed in the channel a few weeks ago.  I also added support to debian/rules to build the original .tar.gz.  Would you be able to look them over?
<superm1> both are in the respective bzr branches
<keescook> superm1: nice! I probably won't have time today, but should tomorrow.
<kruuli> elo all
<superm1> great keescook :)
<superm1> thanks
<kruuli> is there a way to search for a file in the terminal emulator?
<kruuli> "grep -i -n " ^^
<rogue780> kruuli, you having unichrome issues?
<superm1> kruuli, i just got back
<superm1> did you sort out your file finding issue in the term?
<DaveMorris> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<DaveMorris> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<DaveMorris> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kruuli> DaveMorris!
<superm1> Hi DaveMorris
<kruuli> since you are the unichrome  expert i have a question for ya :)
<DaveMorris> shoot
<kruuli> since we did the install ive been unable to play movies .. i get "X11 error: BadAlloc" on everything
<kruuli> think its about my shared ram
<kruuli> added alots of options to the xorg.conf with no luck
<kruuli> and im recompiling the drivers as we speak :p
<DaveMorris> hmmm
<DaveMorris> does mythtv work fine?
<superm1> sounds like a problem with either Xv not being active
<superm1> or not working
<superm1> does the command
<superm1> xvinfo
<kruuli> DaveMorris nope no movies at all
<superm1> work
<superm1> ?
<superm1> can you pastebin its output
<DaveMorris> http://parker1.co.uk/epia_ubuntu.php - you looked at the XcMC option in that doc?
<kruuli> ill try .. just reinstalled the driver
<kruuli> yes DaveMorris
<kruuli> been googling the shit out of google .. and some people has this problem but its all old posts so its kinda wierd .. cant find any new stuff on it
<kruuli> something about a bug that always returns my ram to 0 for the player
<superm1> kruuli, DaveMorris is openchrome open source?
<DaveMorris> yes
<superm1> why isn't it packaged then for ubuntu yet?
<kruuli> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6151
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 6151 in Driver/nVidia (open) "xv doesn't work with nv driver (at 1680x1050x24)" [Major,Resolved: fixed] 
<DaveMorris> http://www.pastebin.ca/575178
<DaveMorris> is my device section
<superm1> DaveMorris, so in doing apt-cache search via | grep xserver - there is xserver-xorg-video-via and xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<superm1> what are those?
<DaveMorris> superm1 neither
<DaveMorris> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<superm1> http://wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=About+openChrome
<superm1> its a fork of unichrome
<superm1> oh
<DaveMorris> unichrome is VIA's drivers
<DaveMorris> I belive
<superm1> okay so from that h.u.c page
<superm1> there are two branches
<superm1> that need to be built
<DaveMorris> kruuli: try setting this in the device section
<DaveMorris> VideoRam    [sizeofmemonry] 
<superm1> okay this needs to be packaged for Ubuntu.  this is pretty ridiculous that its not already :)
<kruuli> already done it :)
<kruuli> ill try the settings you posted
<kruuli> superm1 how do i copy the stuff from the terminal window that xvinfo spits out?
<kruuli> got gedit now .. does it make a log file somewhere?
<rogue780> kruuli, did you fix your unichrome issue? because if not I can tell you what to do
<kruuli> rogue780 no i have not fixed it
<rogue780> ah
<rogue780> what's really fun is getting unichrome + tv out to work well :)
<rogue780> and, wow, windows NT 4.0 is fun
<rogue780> fun fun
<kruuli> dont need tv out :)
<kruuli> using the vga
<DaveMorris> rogue780: I have openchrome and tvout working for PAL
<DaveMorris> had to patch the source
<rogue780> DaveMorris, I had to find a random xorg.conf variable
<superm1> kruuli, if you are using gedit, ctrl-a and then ctrl-c
<superm1> and then open FF
<superm1> and go to !pastebin
<superm1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superm1> and then paste it there
<DaveMorris> what board are you using?  I've got the epia EN1500, its actually over powered for a frontend :)
<rogue780> holy flying donglberry! windows NT4 comes with IE 2.0
<kruuli> superm1 yeah but how do i get the info from the terminal window? :)
<kruuli> DaveMorris using the EPIA M 933mhz 256mb RAM (64 shared with the unichrome graphics card)
<superm1> highlight it
<kruuli> ok
<superm1> and then middle click to paste it
<kruuli> graphics card is a Unichrome Apollo CLE266 EZRA to be more specific
<superm1> DaveMorris, so is this still up to date info on h.u.c, that you need these two different branches?
<DaveMorris> I beleive so
<superm1> that makes this a bit more of a pain to package up
<DaveMorris> personally jsut support the main lot 1st
<kruuli> sudo
<DaveMorris> then package the others up as a seperate package
<superm1> does this driver conflict with unichrome?
<superm1> if its installed
<superm1> considering its name is 'via'
<DaveMorris> it conflicts with the via driver, the unichrome package renames it to be unichrome
<DaveMorris> I suggest the same for an openchrome package
<superm1> can you clarify that
<kruuli> hum get a blue screen now .. complaining about "generic monitor" is undefined
<superm1> so the unichrome conflicts with the via package
<superm1> so does openchrome?
<DaveMorris> yep
<superm1> all 3 use the name via?
<superm1> thats ridiculous.
<superm1> is this the case for ubuntu packages too?
<superm1> or just in general
<DaveMorris> superm1 can you see if this patch still compiles aginst it, as it fixes TV-OUT for PAL (not my patch btw) http://greenacre.no-ip.com/dave/rst_patch.txt
<DaveMorris> superm1 http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<superm1> okay so perhaps when the openchrome packge is made,it should just be called openchrome
<superm1> i see
<superm1> good idea
<DaveMorris> kruuli: can you pastebing the xorg log file
<kruuli> xorg.0.log right?
<DaveMorris> yep
<superm1> DaveMorris, i won't be able to look right now, or nec today - but i'll look when i can
<superm1> can you msg that link to superm1_
<superm1> (me @ home)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-19
<DaveMorris> superm1 this channel is logged now ;)
<DaveMorris> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<superm1> yes but as a reminder
<superm1> if its msged to me
<kruuli> DaveMorris cant boot up
<kruuli> its complaining about my monitor
* DaveMorris suggest you comment out the changes you made
<kruuli> didnt change anything in that part
<kruuli> says generic monitor is a undefined device lol
<DaveMorris> kruuli: PM
<kruuli> you cant see what im typing? DaveMorris?
<DaveMorris> nope
<kruuli> what the hell
<DaveMorris> you need to sign in each time you reconnect
<superm1> x-chat can do it for you kruuli if your using xchat
<kruuli> signed in now
<kruuli> need to but that line in preform so its auto :)
* DaveMorris night all
<superm1> nn DaveMorris
* rogue780 will miss DaveMorris more than his mother's milk
<rogue780> err..
<Daviey> nn DaveMorris
<Daviey> superm1: Right, i've set some time aside for meta packages tommorow
<superm1> Daviey, awesome
<Daviey> but do you have some reading for the 'new method'?
<Daviey> of packaging
<superm1> new method?
<superm1> with the seeds?
<Daviey> yep
<superm1> i haven't written any docs on it yet
<superm1> i can walk you through what i know tomorrow
<superm1> as you get started
<superm1> about what time are you going to work on it?
<Daviey> What time (UTC) will you be online?
<superm1> well i'll be on for most of tomorrow
<Daviey> good stuff
<superm1> more so i won't be on from 12PM-3PM (Central) so what is that, 5 or 6ish until 8 or 9ish
<Daviey> that's fine
<Daviey> I'll probably do it 11:00-3:00 UTC
<superm1> i should really learn how far off UTC i am
<superm1> is it 5 or 6 hours
<superm1> its 6PM here right now, what time is it UTC
<Daviey> dunno
<Daviey> UTC is current 11:06PM
<superm1> so 5 hours
<superm1> ok
<superm1> and that is the same as GMT right
<Daviey> yes
<Daviey> but GB isn't currently GMT
<superm1> ah okay
<Daviey> we are GMT+1 for a few months a year
<superm1> well considering the time your starting i wont be up
<superm1> let me give you a run through
<Daviey> good 'o
<superm1> get the themes taken care of first - that should be a pretty quick thing, and leave me a revu link
<superm1> look in the bzr directories
<superm1> and there is this "seeds" directory
<superm1> under the meta directory
<superm1> it was put in at around revision 45 or so
<superm1> we're at i think 70 right now
<Daviey> better update
<superm1> yea
<superm1> the branch is 160 megs now...
<superm1> its going to have to be broken into indiv branches i think to stay sane
<Daviey> seperate branch for *each* theme?!
<superm1> well for all the stuff in the big mythbuntu branch i mean
<superm1> themes you can do however you want
<superm1> thats your own perogative
<superm1> i like the way that i started to do mine keeping them in bzr branches, but its more appropriate for packages that don't have an upstream
<superm1> like gtk-engines-mythbuntu
<superm1> or mythbuntu-gdm-theme
<superm1> i mean to break that branch that has ubiquity up
<superm1> and the splash
<superm1> and such
<superm1> so that they can be kept in their own branches
<kruuli> give up for tonight :> prolly do a reinstall tomorrow
<kruuli> also perfect for that nvidia test superm1 :)
<superm1> kruuli, nvidia stuff tomorrow too right ::
<superm1> yes
<superm1> good good
<Daviey> superm1: still co
<superm1> okay so about the seeds
<kruuli> nn all!
<superm1> nn kruuli
<superm1> they describe what packages are in different types of installs
<superm1> they are more commonly used for things that affect a lot of packages
<superm1> say a kubuntu desktop and ubuntu desktop
<superm1> that both have a common ubuntu-minimal
<superm1> so these seeds aren't actually part of the packages, but rather used to generate the package list
<superm1> via a germination step
<superm1> so you update the bzr branch with the appropriate packages in each seed
<superm1> and then update it on pegasus
<Daviey> can you give me 5 mins..
<superm1> and then from within the metapacakge source directory, you run germination
<superm1> sure
<Daviey> Sorry, was having a RL conversation
<superm1> ha
<superm1> *ah
<Daviey> up-to-dae
<Daviey> revision 69?
<superm1> sounds about right
<Daviey> looking at /mythbuntu/mythbuntu-meta/seeds/feisty atm
<superm1> well everything is going to be done under gutsy now
<superm1> so you'll have to update that meta source probably
<superm1> to gutsy
<superm1> and adapt from that
<superm1> (the last ISO i built was gutsy)
<Daviey> cool
<Daviey> Think i might make a whole new branch for themes; seems silly to make main huge
<superm1> k
<superm1> just push it to the ~mythbuntu team
<Daviey> will do
<Daviey> or the ubuntu-mythtv team aswell?
<superm1> well i guess ~ubuntu-mythtv
<superm1> makes more sense
<superm1> its something that isn't mythbuntu specific
<superm1> good point
<Daviey> i need to grab mythtv-themes-unofficial_0.20070418.orig.tar.gz, extract and apply the latest diff to get HEAD?
<superm1> HEAD?
<Daviey> latest rather
<superm1> packaging wise
<superm1> yes
<Daviey> cool
<Daviey> anyway, bet time
<Daviey> bed
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> catch you tommorow
<Daviey> ttfn
<superm1> nn Daviey
<superm1> see ya in the mornin
<Daviey> unless i see you first..
<superm1> hopefully not
<superm1> aha
<Paladine> freakin sky have done it again
<Paladine> changed all the bloody channel numbers
<OpenMedia> Sky UK?
<Paladine> yeah
<OpenMedia> They are just as bad here in NZ.
<Paladine> I am gonna have to reset all my damn channel numbers and my xmltvrc
<OpenMedia> Big changes then
<Paladine> and my channel frequencies because I used a special piece of hardware for changing the channel on my set top box
<Paladine> I don't think the xmltv site has updated themselves yet either, so my guides aren't gonna work
<Paladine> they did this just a couple of months back too
<Paladine> its damn annoying
<rogue780> ah, behold the greatness of communist--err socialist--err "free" tv...
* rogue780 is sad due to the downness of digg
<mark1> Can you use mythbuntu as a livecd and play nes roms?
<Stinewave> This is going to sound like a dumb question,I'm sure but after pausing, how do I return to live TV? I know how to un-pause but I'm still behind in time.
<Stinewave> [Stinewave]  This is going to sound like a dumb question,I'm sure but after pausing, how do I return to live TV? I know how to un-pause but I'm still behind in time.
<OpenMedia> You fast forward to catch up. you are always a couple of seconds off live tv anway
<Paladine> use the right cursor key to fast forward
<Stinewave> When I fast forward as soon as I get back to what I think is live it jumps me back to my last pause point. Is there not a single key or button to just go back to the closses to live point?
<superm1> Daviey, are you here?
<superm1> imbrandon, you here?
<DaveMorris> superm1:  go to sleep ;)
<superm1> shhhh... i'm not really awake
<superm1> i swear
<Daviey> superm1: belated pong
<DaveMorris> superm1_: is awake, wuick hide
<DaveMorris> s/wuick/quick
<Xenocide> superm1_, you there?
<DaveMorris> Xenocide: was there anything we could help you with?
<Xenocide> im planning my new setup and i was wondering if it was possible for say two backends one recorder in each
<Xenocide> but all the shows were recorded to the master
<Xenocide> that the slave can record, but nothing is stored on it
<DaveMorris> if you can't do it by default you could network mount the storage drive by exporting it over nfs
<DaveMorris> do you not have room for both recorders in 1 machine then?
<Xenocide> i do
<Xenocide> but i was going to have one machine do hd
<Xenocide> i was thinking my frontend will have to upconvert to hd, so it can record SD and upconvert to hd at the same time
<Xenocide> and the master will have the hd recorder in my bedroom
<Xenocide> so the frontend will also be a slave backend
<DaveMorris> I don't know anything about upconverting, but it will be possible
<Xenocide> uses a boatload of cpu power, not even sure my proc is powerful enough to begin with
<DaveMorris> is there much advantage?  Surely it all based on the original single quality
<Xenocide> it does look alot better
<Xenocide> much less pixelated
<DaveMorris> I've only got a PAL screen so I don't need to worry :)
<superm1> Daviey, pong (again)
<superm1> Xenocide, it appears you pinged me too.  What's up?
<Daviey> Ahhhhhhhh. can't talk at the moment; Branch has fallen on the car and smashed windscreen
<Daviey> need to sort out
<Daviey> bbl
<superm1> oh man
<superm1> mkay
<kruuli> superm1 you there`?
<kruuli> superm1 ping
<superm1> hey kruuli
<superm1> kruuli, whats up?
<Xenocide> superm1, still there?
<superm1> yes
<Xenocide> question for you sir
<Xenocide> when i use a slave backend, the recordings stay on that slave backend?
<superm1> they stay wherever you have the recordings directory set on the slave backend
<superm1> so if you have it set to be on NFS or samba, not necessairly
<superm1> on that machine
<Xenocide> so i would have to use nfs or smb
<Xenocide> ah ok
<Xenocide> now if they are local on that machine
* DaveMorris wonders how a bazzar branch affects a windscreen
<Xenocide> and my frontend wants to play it, it also has to be mapped, in my fstab?
<superm1> hahahaha DaveMorris
<superm1> Xenocide, all handled via myth protocol
<Xenocide> ok so it just streams from the backend
<superm1> remote frontends dont need the files mounted
<superm1> right
<Xenocide> via myth protocol
<Xenocide> its just the windows frontends that need the share
<superm1> right
<Xenocide> k
<Xenocide> hd too big to be streamed over 100mb?
<Xenocide> 100mbit
<DaveMorris> don't think so
<Xenocide> i think it would be close
<superm1> na its fine
<DaveMorris> The DVD format allows up to 9.8Mbps, while HDTV requires 19.25Mbps for full- bandwidth transmission.
<superm1> it uses ~15-20 megabits
<DaveMorris> loads of room left ;)
<superm1> not megabytes
<Xenocide> 100mbit maxes out around 26mbps
<kruuli> superm1 let me get some food and lets get started after that .. need to do a reinstall when we are done :)
<superm1> ^ what DaveMorris said
<Xenocide> atelast in my real life situations
<superm1> mkay kruuli
<kruuli> need to download the image again .. wich one was it?
<superm1> Xenocide, then you've either got some bad cabling, or bad cards
<superm1> kruuli, the latest one in the iso folder
<superm1> that is 7.10 based
<superm1> Xenocide, or a poor QoS configuration
<Xenocide> not even using qos
<superm1> i've gotten upwards of 80-90mbps
<Xenocide> on 100mbit? really?
<superm1> yup
<Xenocide> hm
<superm1> and thats just one way traffic
<Xenocide> i mean its been to my xbox
<DaveMorris> or your switch/hub is getting swamped
<Xenocide> forgot it was an ata33 controller
<Xenocide> nah i have a 16 port dell switch pretty decent quality
<superm1> Xenocide, then the other thing too, the xbox can't handle HD playback likely
<Xenocide> i dont plan on using it ;)
<Xenocide> never have run myth on it, been meaning to though
<superm1> Xenocide, with lots of smaller files however, you won't get those rates
<Xenocide> i realize
<superm1> there are some utilities you can use to test the true bandwidth obtained between two machines
<superm1> i used it to determine what I was getting on a firewire network
<superm1> Lets see the tool I used was, iperf
<superm1> its in apt
<Xenocide> i still haven't complained to time warner yet
<Xenocide> i need to
<Xenocide> no time
<superm1> ah about the cable box firewire
<Xenocide> yup
<Xenocide> i kinda don't care though sine i only live here during the summer
<Xenocide> only here another two months
<superm1> I hate that they are still pulling that though
<DaveMorris> what are they doing?
<superm1> DaveMorris, Xenocide is living close to where i lived two years ago
<superm1> and I had to fight the cable co to get me a box with firewire
<superm1> given that it is *law* and all
<superm1> and they are still pulling this, saying that they don't have them.
<superm1> after a few threats to contacting the FCC to the lady in the office, she suddenly knew what it was
<superm1> and brought a box out for me
<DaveMorris> why do they have to give you them with firewire?
<superm1> there is a FCC regulation
<superm1> indicating that they have to
<DaveMorris> whats it used for?
<superm1> See:  http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-03-225A1.pdf
<Xenocide> dang the only twc center near me is on capital blvd
<superm1> page 50
<superm1> section 4
<superm1> oh you are living up in raleigh then - i forgot i was in durham, i just spent a lot of time in raleigh :)
<Xenocide> yup
<Xenocide> i live in north raleigh
<Xenocide> what were you here for?
<superm1> a lady that i saw all that summer
<Xenocide> nice nice
<DaveMorris> a lady?  must ppl your age would say a girl ;)
<Xenocide> haha
<superm1> she was 3 years older than me :)
<DaveMorris> so 24?
<Xenocide> brb
<superm1> well this was 2 years ago, so 22-23 at that time
<superm1> she's turning 25 this year
<DaveMorris> yr older than me then
<superm1> ah so see - lady :)
<kruuli> superm1 anything special you want me to do when installing?
<superm1> kruuli, don't think so
<kruuli> or just klick the nvidia driver option with tvout?
<kruuli> click*
<superm1> yup
<kruuli> kk
<superm1> you can play with any other options too
<kruuli> cool
<superm1> but mythweb and mysql password changing isn't active yet
<superm1> and neither is integrated tuner selectoin
<kruuli> ah k
<kruuli> hehe ^^
<superm1> so you can pick options for them, but nothing will happen
<kruuli> food time back in 30
<Xenocide> superm1, im on the phone with TW this lady actually knows what shes tlaking about
<Xenocide> shes trying to find a model she can have someone deliver
<Xenocide> as soon as i mentioned the fcc document she knew exaclty what iw as talking about
<superm1> haha see!
<Xenocide> she was like yea most people dont know about it so we don't have to give them new boxes
<Xenocide> shes calling the warehouse to see what they have in stock :)
<Xenocide> my box i have right now doesn't even have a digital output, kinda sad
<Xenocide> only component
<superm1> yea my first one was just as bad
<superm1> Xenocide, did you tell her about what the installer said about it?
<superm1> to see what her explanation was for htat?
<Xenocide> never mentioned it
<Xenocide> she knew right off me mentioning firewire what i wanted
<Xenocide> no point in creating more controversy if shes going to fix it, true?
<Xenocide> hopefully she does
<superm1> haha
<superm1> indeed
<superm1> really its wrong though that you had to go through this
<superm1> for it to happen
<Xenocide> so she said someone would be here before 3, her data sheets didnt' say whether any boxes had firewire
<Xenocide> but she said she is sending out an explorer 8300 which has dvi and hdmi, and she thinks it has firewire, if it doesn't she told me to call back and she would raise it up to a higher level tech support
<superm1> that a dvr box
<Xenocide> and now i looked it up online says it has dual firewire 400 ports :)
<Xenocide> yes it is
<superm1> those are iffy
<Xenocide> why?
<Xenocide> it had dual firewire and an external sata connector
<superm1> i've heard they are more locked odnw
<superm1> ideally you would want the SA3250
<superm1> thats the one I had
<superm1> but you'll see
<superm1> if it works or no
<Xenocide> damn
<Xenocide> was yours dvr?
<superm1> Nope
<superm1> i had the SA3250
<superm1> and then out here in MN i had the DCT6200 (Motorola)
<Xenocide> now will firewire change channels and tune for me just like my pvr card
<Xenocide> or do i have to setup the pvr blaster
<superm1> with that box i really dunno
<superm1> you'll have to see
<Xenocide> superm1, any good wiki on firewire on myth?
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<superm1> Xenocide, gotta run.  be back at 18:00utc
<Xenocide> thanks
<Xenocide> so the time warner guy came with my box and said here you go, but the firewire won't work because they disable it from the factory...
<laga> Xenocide: yell at the cable company. it's a FCC regulation
<Daviey> superm1: http://daviey.mooo.com/car.jpg  :(
<laga> Daviey: oooh :(
<Daviey> i know!
<Daviey> typical that the worst part is right infront of drivers eyesight
<laga> 17:29 < Daviey> Ahhhhhhhh. can't talk at the moment; Branch has fallen on the car and smashed windscreen
<laga> fsck :(
<laga> you'd have to get that replaced anyways :)
<laga> is it covered by insurance?
<Daviey> yeah
<laga> good for you :)
<Daviey> But the owners of the car park, will be paying
<laga> even better
<Daviey> but not good as had to organise alternative transport
<OpenMedia> If you lived in tonga you could still get a job as a taxi driver with your car like that.
<OpenMedia> I was there a couple of years ago and the cars had windscreens that were more sellotape than glass
<Daviey> heh
* Daviey had a friend from S.Africa, some taxi's use spanners as steering wheels!
<OpenMedia> I've seen that one in Oz
<Daviey> *crazy*
<superm1> wow Daviey
<superm1> crazyness
<laga> Daviey: like those: http://www.abmtools.com/images/Spanners/Four_Way_Wheel_Spanner.jpg ?
<Daviey> laga: nope http://www.logodesignweb.com/stockphoto/objects/tools/spanner.jpg
<superm1> Daviey, so how did this branch come down?
<superm1> bad storm or what?
<superm1> didn't merge it write?
<superm1> ;)
<superm1> *right
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> band winds
<Daviey> bad
<Daviey> still stuck in car park
<Daviey> can't be driven
<OpenMedia> Daviey: where are you?
<laga> Daviey: that's an interesting steering wheel.
<Daviey> OpenMedia: UK, Hants, Southampton
<OpenMedia> Interesting time of year for that sort of weather.
<superm1> Daviey, you never mentioned that GB had national health system.  I just learned of it yesterday
<laga> superm1: because "civilization" implies "national health system" in some parts of the world ;)
<superm1> laga, you heard of Moore's movie coming out in two weeks in the states, SiCKO?
<OpenMedia> superm1: Depends on the definition of a national health system. Too many old and ill people in the UK these days to support it.
<Daviey> superm1: I thought it was common knowlege that we have free hospitals
<superm1> i knew of canada having such things, but never knew of other countries too
<superm1> it never been brought up in school or discussion with anyoen
<superm1> at least to me
<Daviey> yeah, it's not perfect..
<Daviey> but it's pretty good
<superm1> understandably
<OpenMedia> Its an american thing. If you don't know what people outside of your country have then you might not ask for it.
<superm1> but better than our situation here
<Daviey> recently we're having problems getting funding for new expenisve drugs
<Daviey> and people are living longer, causing more probs
<Daviey> damn those olf people
<OpenMedia> superm1: So whats a HMO then?
<superm1> OpenMedia, indeed - i think that was the whole point of this movie - to bring upon awareness.
<superm1> haha HMO...
<superm1> its simply an agreement that they "may" cover your costs
<OpenMedia> Yeah lets all move to Cuba for their healthcare system..
<laga> superm1: yup
<OpenMedia> shame about the near total lack of anything else
<superm1> every time i have had health issues, my insurance has forced me to fight for coverage, and i've never gotten anything covered > 60%
<laga> i just go to the doctor and it gets paid for. but i'm on a private health insurance plan
<superm1> I think if nothing else, it adds fuel to the fire, as health care is going to be a big issue in next years elections in the US
<superm1> OpenMedia, indeed
<Daviey> One thing that makes me angry; is having to pay >$12 for a prescription
<Daviey> when the item might only be worth pence
<Daviey> what film was this?
<superm1> it balances out though
<Daviey> not to me
<superm1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicko
<Daviey> I did hear about that film; and it does apparently show the NHS in a good light
<superm1> a very good light
<Daviey> and it aint great; but it is cheap
<Daviey> some wards are very dirty imo
* Daviey dropped his coat under a bed; and it came out full (literally) of dust!
<laga> i'd probably feel at home
<Daviey> laga: that's cause your a dirty student!
<Daviey> heh
<superm1> laga, re: what?
<laga> 22:11 < superm1> laga, you heard of Moore's movie coming out in two weeks in the states, SiCKO?
<laga> ^^
<laga> Daviey: false claims. i even shaved today. ;)
<laga> i watched the first thirty minutes of borat last night. i had my face covered most of the time because it hurt too much.
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> heh
* Daviey hasn't shaved for nearly 2 years IIRC
<laga> Daviey: i'd say something negative about that, but i hadn't gotten my hair cut for four years
<laga> till this march ;)
<Daviey> wow
<superm1> wow and i thought 3 months was bad for me for hair cuts
* Daviey gets his hair cut every 3 weeks
<Daviey> (sometimes 4)
<laga> heh
<laga> my hair all the way down my back. now it just goes to my shoulders.
<laga> gotta grow up and stop going to hard rock concerts :(
<superm1> Daviey, did you get any time in at the metas or themes today - or did the co of that branch on your car take up your time?
<laga> heh
<laga> punny :)
<Daviey> heh.. haven't been able to do much
<Daviey> spent ages trying to get it fixed
<superm1> ah mkay
<Daviey> latest revision is still stuck in the car park
<Daviey> had to hitch a life home
<Daviey> lift!
<superm1> tis a shame you can't roll back to an older revision
<Daviey> mkay is your new word eh?
<Daviey> i tried!
<superm1> i guess it might be.  i go through phases
<Daviey> RL's versioning control is rubbish
<laga> :)
<laga> ok, i gotta run. have a nice day/ night and wish me luck for tomorrow's final final :)
<superm1> gl tomorrow, and welcome to freedom again when your done :)
<laga> s/freedom/beer/
<superm1> :)
<laga> heh
<laga> g'nighzt
<Daviey> good luck
<Daviey> freedom as in freedom or as in beer?
<Daviey> or freedom as in job?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<superm1_> jetsaredim, woah
<superm1_> this isn't good
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1_]  by ChanServ
<superm1_> jetsaredim, you might look here too http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/275350
<OpenMedia> Hmm. Looks like there is room for a commercial service.
<superm1_> i wonder what a fair price point would be then
<OpenMedia> I've discussed that for people here in NZ, and most consider $0.00 a fair price for EPG  data.
<ubotu> New bug: #119212 in restricted-manager (main) "gutsy: restricted-manager crashed with IndexError in enable() (dup-of: 119562)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119212
<ubotu> New bug: #121045 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager crashed with IndexError in _mod_enabled() (dup-of: 119562)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121045
<laga> re
<superm1> g'morning kids
<laga> morning dad
<laga> daddy, look at this:
<laga> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/3322
<laga> ^^ we should watch out for that. i dunno if it happens for us, though
<DaveMorris> whats mythwelcome?
<rogue780> superm1, I figured out what the problem with mythbuntu on my sempron box was
<superm1> laga, thinking about it.
<superm1> rogue780, what was it?
<rogue780> the burner I was using is crap
<laga> DaveMorris: it's a frontend for the whole acpi/nvram-wakeup stuff, so to speak
<rogue780> I think
<rogue780> I'm gonna test it out in a little bit
<superm1> rogue780, there should be an ISO generated from last night
<superm1> i haven't tested it yet, but it should good to go
<rogue780> but same issue with the kubuntu dvd. it wouldn't boot right so I burned it from another computer and it worked fine. gonna download new mythbuntu build and try it out
<superm1> laga I think this should stick to a WONTFIX for us too, because someone using mythbuntu wouldn't be using gnome
<superm1> and most people using mythwelcome wont be in gnome
<laga> ok
<superm1> laga, did you take your final yet?
<laga> yes
<laga> 4 out of 15 points. :)
<superm1> well then your done, go drink some freedom :)
<laga> i already had some canned freedom but i had to stay sober enough to get my results :)
<superm1> ah
<superm1> so mythweb htaccess then now......?  :)
<laga> yup
<laga> i have to play with kmediafactory first, though. :)
<superm1> whats that?
<laga> it's a very simple dvd-making thingamajic. it can even use projectx automatically to take care of damaged DVB recordings
<laga> http://kotisivu.dnainternet.fi/damu0/software/kmediafactory/screenshots.html
<superm1> ah looks pretty neat
<laga> yup
<superm1> i just realized yesterday that mytharchive could archive anything - not just recordings.  so I spit SiCKO at it, and burned it to DVD format, and it re-encoded and all
<laga> yup
<laga> mytharchive is nice, but it can be rather buggy
<laga> and mythtranscode doesn't cope as well with broken DVB recordings as porjectx does
<superm1> even after a mpeg2->mpeg2 transcode?
<laga> that part will give you most of the trouble :)
<superm1> because i get the same problem with my HD recordings, and mpeg2->mpeg2 cleans it up
<superm1> at least on -fixes...
<laga> mpeg2->mpeg2 can fix some errors, yes, but projectx tends to do a better job here
* superm1 thinks to himself how humorous it would be if projectx and mythtranscode used a common code base to do their jobs (or at least equivalent algorithms considering projectx is java)
<laga> it'd be nice
<superm1> well i can only assume that the guys who focus on mythtranscode have looked at the projectx code
<superm1> for ideas
<laga> AFAIK, cutting in projectx isn't as accurate as in mythtranscode. but i don't care if i lose a few frames here andb there. scorpi made a script that can be used as a drop-in replacement for mythtranscode --mpeg2, it'll use projectx
<superm1> well thats pretty neat
<superm1> his script feeds it a cutlist and all?
<laga> i think so, yup
<laga> oh
<laga> it's not a replacement
<laga> but still nifty
<laga> http://home.arcor.de/scorpidnb/mythtv/mythcutprojectx
<laga> he's on freenode, too
<superm1> looks pretty innovative.  and it appears that it will even rebuild the frame list for myth for skipping around and such
<laga> it's one of those things that should go into contrib/
<superm1> is it going to ?
<superm1> is there a bug opened for it at least
<laga> i don't know
<laga> let's see
<laga> no, doesn't look like it
<superm1> well i say get it added in then and file a bug :)
<laga> it'd need some work before it could be committed
<laga> kmediafactory seems to be working for me. finally.
<superm1> :)
<laga> should be faster than mytharchive
<superm1> does it do re-encoding natively?  Or still rely on third party utilities?
<laga> i don't know if it actually re-encodes. :)
<laga> i just hope my dvb recordings are DVD compliant.. which they are not sometimes
<superm1> see my only thing is my HD recordings, I dont want them at DVD resolution
<superm1> its such a loss
<laga> don't put them on a video DVD then :)
<superm1> I don't.  Native mytharchive format, or just a file on a DVD burned via nerolinux usually
<laga> nerolinux? why is that?
<superm1> it does UDF
<superm1> so my files can be > 4 GB
<laga> ah, are you using DL dvds?
<superm1> well I try to make them fit on SL by cutting out commercials, credits, and unnecessary scenes - like a zoom in from far away with some boring music
<superm1> or something to taht effect
<laga> DL is expensive...
<superm1> but i've got a few that are still >4.38
<laga> tcrequant?
<laga> vamps?
<superm1> what do those do?
<laga> (no, i don't know how to use them)
<laga> the requantisize the mpeg to make it smaller
<laga> much faster than transcoding
<superm1> at a cost of quality though?
<laga> and no, i dont know how requantifoo works
<laga> yup, but it's not that bad IMHO
<superm1> I will for sure look at those at some point then
<superm1> I toyed with mpeg2/ac3-> h264/ac3 transcode
<laga> that's got to be slow
<superm1> and had some *amazing* video quality
<superm1> but couldnt keep AV in sync
<superm1> at least not on linux, I had a mac buddy and windows buddy that used VLC on windows/mac and they both played it perfectly
<superm1> my 42 min long recordings were sitting a 1GB w/ a 1920x540p image
<laga> well, h.264 didn't make the picture look better i guess :)
<superm1> well actually -
<superm1> when I did that transcode, I deinterlaced too
<superm1> originally a 1920x1080i image
<laga> depends on the algorithm then and it shouldn't matter on a HD set :)
<superm1> I forget what algorithm i was using when I did it via ffmpeg.  But when I do it during ordinary playback (pre transcode), I use bob
<laga> bob is nice, it preservers temporal resolution
<laga> i try not to deinterlace at all
<superm1> on my TV.  It gives pretty good results usually
<superm1> well i've got a progressive tv
<superm1> so interlaced content isn't very friendly otherwise
<laga> but since i have DVB now and not all recordings are full PAL resolution, i can't keep using my PAL modeline stuff w/o deinterlacing. mythtv-vid branch might help
<superm1> why did you need to use a modeline for PAL?
<laga> superm1: you don't have to deinterlace if you match the refresh rate of the display to the video
<superm1> oh on an interlaced TV you don't
<superm1> that's pretty neat.  Had no idea
<laga> no
<superm1> just in general?
<laga> unless the tv-out encoder breaks $things. they seem to have their own idea about video timing and field order which doesn't have to be connected to the modeline in any way ;)
<laga> why did i just say "no"? i have no clue, please disregard
<superm1> mkay.  laga has gone crazy...
<laga> i was outputting directly from VGA to the RGB input of my TV. quality was great.
<superm1> RGB=component input?
<laga> that way, you have total control over the video timing
<superm1> I thought component is YpYbYr
<laga> nom RGB=something only available on SCART inputs in europe (and japan, afaik)
<superm1> ah
<laga> http://www.sput.nl/hardware/tv-x.html
<laga> ^^ works quite well although i have to re-do my cable. i'm not great at soldering.
<laga> it looks like i won't be having a dedicated frontend. my main box will be connected to the TV using the second VGA head.
<laga> uses less power that way :)
<superm1> but then you have to mess with some focus issues
<superm1> you'll see
<superm1> pretty neat howto there
<laga> focus issues? regarding keyboard?
<laga> i can still run two separate X servers.. i think :)
<superm1> well if mythfrontend isn't focused in front, many dialogs aren't accessible
<superm1> so you can still use a lirc basd remote
<superm1> but you'll run into a few oddities like that
<superm1> if doing it in metacity with sep. X 'screens', metacity automatically gives focus to whatever screen your mouse is on
<laga> right now, i'm using two different "screens"; they're independent but i could map them using the "screen 1 leftof screen 2" stuff in serverlayout
<superm1> so it can just be a matter of moving the mouse over when yo uwant to watch TV
<laga> heh
<superm1> for a bit thats what i had to do
<laga> i hate how the mouse would disappear on the left side of the screen
<superm1> well put it somewhere you don't go a lot
<superm1> like the bottom
<laga> there's got to be a solution that doesn't suck :)
<superm1> x2x
<superm1> only start it when you need it
<superm1> and connect the 2 X displays via it
<laga> i'll be using a lirc based remote and a normal IR keyboard. i jsut have to configure X correctly
<superm1> if you do happen to get the 2 X 'servers' method to work though, I would like to hear about that
<laga> do you have if it's possible to run two separate X servers... heheh
<laga> ok :)
<superm1> i'm imagining you would do one with normal /etc/X11/xorg.conf and gdm
<superm1> and then the other would be a sep. init script that you started
<superm1> that used a custom xorg.conf
<superm1> to be sure not to access the same hardware (mouse keyboard etc)
<laga> yes
<laga> i just wonder if they can share the same vga card
<laga> (nvidia(
<superm1> but again, i'm not sure if you can split up a dual headed card like that
<superm1> pretty doubtful
<superm1> there was a post on nvnews.net
<superm1> about it sometime back
<laga> ah
<laga> gotta check that
<superm1> if my memory serves me right, I commented in it too
<Xenocide> yo superm1
<superm1> hey Xenocide
<Xenocide> i have a lead on a job at ibm
<Xenocide> doing ANT scripts
<superm1> for this summer yet?
<Xenocide> yup
<superm1> wow vg
<superm1> with what group?
<Xenocide> under my girlfriends dad, he works on tivoli
<superm1> ah
<Xenocide> i messed up though, sent in one resume, and i had to send a second one
<Xenocide> because the first one i wrote in OO, and i opened it in word and the formatting was all off
<Xenocide> so i look like an idiot
<superm1> should do it as PDF
<superm1> when you send it
<superm1> generally
<Xenocide> yea i thought about that later
<superm1> its a more accepted format
<Xenocide> hopefully that doesnt' kill it
<Xenocide> looking like i ahd to send two
<superm1> if its your lady's dad, i'd say probably no
<Xenocide> well obviously he had to send them to someone else
<Xenocide> he said it was his peer manager
<Xenocide> i don't know how ibm is organized
<Xenocide> no he loves me
<superm1> pm me what his name is and who he had to send it to.  I can tell you how they are organized
<kruuli> elo
<DaveMorris> evening
<kruuli> my problem seems special .. cant find anyone who has the same or something similar :p
<DaveMorris> try the unichrome drivers that are in the repo's
<kruuli> kk
<DaveMorris> superm1: you thing which ckecks if your in the mythtv group comes up when your logged in as the mythtv user!
<Daviey> superm1: hey, do you have mythtv-themes-unofficial_0.20070418.orig.tar.gz anywhere?
<rogue780> anyone knwo if the new mythbuntu build is based on gutsy or feisty?
<Daviey> DaveMorris: did you document your migration method? ie backup db etc?
<Daviey> rogue780: brand new one is gutsy
<Daviey> or at least the dev branch is now gutsy
<rogue780> when I try to boot w/the new build (well none of the builds worked...but this gave me an error at least) it says the following:
<rogue780> * Preparing restricted drivers... 	[OK] 	
<rogue780> * Starting basic networking ...		[OK] 
<rogue780> * Starting kernel event manager... 	[OK] 
<rogue780> * Loading hardware drivers...		[Failed] 
<DaveMorris> Daviey: I never migrated really, I jsut stuck a new drive in, copyed over the recordings, then mounted in in the same place
<Daviey> :`(
<Daviey> i want a fresh install - but scared :)
<Daviey> i now have limted spare hd's - there was a time i would just chuck another in there
<Daviey> and keep the old as reference/backup
<DaveMorris> http://graphics.stanford.edu/~monzy/DramainthePhD.mp3 <-- funny
<Daviey> DaveMorris: can't listen atm; will do tho - thanks
<superm1> rogue780, I'll try the new build as soon as I get home.  That shouldn't be coming up :(
<superm1> DaveMorris, is the mythtv user in the mythtv group?
<superm1> :)
<superm1> Daviey, it should be on revu
<superm1> Daviey, looks like someone cleaned up revu and pulled it off
<superm1> thats a huge shame
<superm1> i dont know that I still have it.  Once you took over i'm pretty sure I rm'ed it
<superm1> keescook, did you get to look over the changes on the two bzr branches for mythtv and mythplugins as of yet?
<Daviey> superm1: no worries
<Daviey> orig is still there; wgettting that
<Daviey> but 10K/s :(
<superm1> on revu?
<Daviey> yeah
<superm1> i dont even see it on archived uploads
<Daviey> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/mythtv-themes-unofficial-0705111500/mythtv-themes-unofficial_0.20070418.orig.tar.gz
<keescook> superm1: sorry, I'm a terrible slacker.  :)  please do keep pinging me, but I'm still pretty swamped
<superm1> oh lucky
<superm1> vergy good
<Daviey> taking hours!
<superm1> keescook, :)
<Daviey> Do i need to apply each diff; or just the latest?
<superm1> just the latest
<Daviey> nice :)
<superm1> well latest diff.tar.gz
<superm1> that is
<superm1> not just "debdiff"
<Daviey> oh
<superm1> nonetheless - the latest should be there too
<Daviey> so http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5114 - mythtv-themes-unofficial_0.20070418-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Daviey> ?
<superm1> should be it
<superm1> if thats the latest
<Daviey> think so
<Daviey> patch mythtv-themes-unofficial_0.20070418.orig.tar.gz < mythtv-themes-unofficial_0.20070418-0ubuntu1.diff.gz  ?
<Daviey> download just finished.. took nearly 3 hrs >:(
<superm1> wow
<superm1> well its for reasons like that to break it up i guess
<superm1> into many packages
<Daviey> yeah
<superm1> like i said, see my packaging for mythbuntu-gdm-theme using cdbs
<superm1> it makes lots of sense to use cdbs for something like this
<DaveMorris> not sure, but it should be the onwer off, it was created by mythtv on a previous install
<superm1> DaveMorris, that message should only come up if the user mythtv isn't in the group
<superm1> which is a pretty weird situation nonetheless....
<Daviey> superm1: patch $orig < *diff.gz didn't work
<superm1> Daviey,
<superm1> dpkg-source -x
<superm1> *dsc
<DaveMorris> ok, mythtv users wasn't in the mythtv group
<superm1> DaveMorris, any idea why?
<DaveMorris> however the onwer for the files is mythtv
<DaveMorris> poss coz I've had mythtv setup for 8 months or so and its been an upgrade
<superm1> hm
<DaveMorris> you think we can use https://isotesting.stgraber.org/ for mythbuntu?
<superm1> even so, edgy packages should have handled that
<superm1> looks interesting DaveMorris
<superm1> you know how its run?
<superm1> or who runs it?
<Daviey> superm1: that worked, thanks
<DaveMorris> just found a link to it from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Community/Procedures (at the bottom)
<superm1> ah
<DaveMorris> can someone proof read http://www.mythbuntu.org/gettinginvolved and http://www.mythbuntu.org/testingreporting for me please
<Daviey> gettinginvolved looks sane
<Daviey> erm; any news on our mailinglist?
<superm1> the last i heard of it was shuttleworth saying that a new system for mailing lists is coming in 6 months
<superm1> but no other luck
<Daviey> wtf
<Daviey> We won't add significant load to the current system!
<superm1> well the new system is based off LP
<superm1> i guess
<Daviey> ah
<superm1> and it makes it easy for any team to make a list
<superm1> not that its a difficult procedure for them to just do this for us already
<Daviey> that being the case; we need to set up @mythbuntu.org ML
<superm1> i dont know what the appropriate thing to do at this point is
<Daviey> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> Daviey: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<superm1> did imbrandon ever get the multi alias stuff setup?
<Daviey> he has a new toy eh?
<DaveMorris> can I send via my mythbuntu addy?
<superm1> yes
<Daviey> DaveMorris: yeah, just spoof using your client
<superm1> gmail makes spoofing each (TM)
<Daviey> really?!
<superm1> as long as you prove you own the spoofed address that is :)
<Daviey> ah
<DaveMorris> how can I spoof in thunderbird then?
<Daviey> when i was at uni i sent a spoofed email to a friend telling him he was kicked off the course.  I justified it, and he believed it :)
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> DaveMorris: just change the from address in the account settings
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: The Mythbuntu community consist of individuals, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Mythbuntu to a wider audience. Should read: The Mythbuntu community consist of individuals working on different aspects of the distribution giving advice, technical support and helping to promote Mythbuntu to a wider audience.
<Daviey> or better, make a new one based off your current smtp settings and change the from address.
<Daviey> reclusivemonkey: thanks
<Daviey> DaveMorris: that way you can use the pull down to select who it is from :)
* Daviey feels launchpad should offer paid referals :)
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: Lose the second comma in the Documentation paragraph as well. Periods on the end of all the paragraphs and then its fine =] 
<DaveMorris> Daviey: you changing the page or shall I?
<Daviey> reclusivemonkey: i think you want to direct it to DaveMorris :)
<reclusivemonkey> whoops, sorry my bad Daviey
<Daviey> DaveMorris: you might aswell :)
<Daviey> reclusivemonkey: np
<Daviey> afkb for 10
<DaveMorris> thanks reclusivemonkey
<reclusivemonkey> DaveMorris: np. On the testing page, on the Downloading images, "Once download check the md5sum!" should be "downloaded"
<reclusivemonkey> All reads pretty well. Can I ask if anyone here has any experience of using iMon products with MythTV?
<DaveMorris> afraid not
<reclusivemonkey> I have a one year old son and he seems to be constantly drawn to the IR keyboard!
<Daviey> why are children attracted to the power button? grr
<Daviey> superm1: you've heard about zap2it?
<Daviey> will that cause you problems?
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: I can have at least 100 toys in the living room, and he'll go straight towards what he's not supposed to touch!
<Daviey> yep.. there's been a recent disscusion about this on my LoCo mailing list.
* Daviey feels like putting a video that will make the jump when the press it :)
<Daviey> i'm so cruel
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-21
<Daviey> "..make them jump when they.."
<superm1> Daviey, yes :(
<Daviey> superm1: can you use DataDirect?
<superm1> well zap2it == datadirect
<Daviey> ah
<superm1> i'm willing to throw a few bucks in
<Daviey> we have two xmltv providers in the UK.
<superm1> every few month
<superm1> if it comes to it
<superm1> for a commercial offering
<Daviey> It seems their major issue is companies using it for profit
<Daviey> i thought making users register stopped that :(
<superm1> well its not myth users
<superm1> from what i've read
<superm1> it was some others
<Daviey> :`(
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: Is the other one apart from RT bleb?
<superm1> reclusivemonkey, what is iMon?
<reclusivemonkey> superm1: iMon is a set of IR remote products; http://www.soundgraph.com/
<Daviey> reclusivemonkey: yes
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: Its a shame about ITV :-S I've never had any problems with RT, but its nice to have an alternative.
<Daviey> prob with ITV?
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: From the website; "ITV listings are now unavailable due to legal reasons. If/when I can arrange with ITV a machine readable, royalty free version of their listings they will return. Sorry for the inconvenience. More information is available in my diary. Piers Roberts has created a petition."
<reclusivemonkey> Not that I watch anything on ITV ;-)
<Daviey> that's awful
<Daviey> mind you; if he was grabbing their html pages it might have caused issue
<reclusivemonkey> ITV will be very advert driven... I imagine anything which might mean people not visiting their site they won't like...
<Daviey> thing is, if you have their listings your more likely to watch their channel and see their ads.
<Daviey> very short minded imo
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: True, but I am not entirely surprised ITV don't see the bigger picture.
<Daviey> i might email them with a sugestion
<rogue780> did you all hear the horrible news for those of us in the US?
<rogue780> http://labs.zap2it.com/ztvws/ztvws_login/1,1059,TMS01-1,00.html
<rogue780> superm1, did you hear about this?
<superm1> rogue780, Yup
<superm1> its on /.
<superm1> and someone mentioned it in the channel late last night
<superm1> well late with respect to my time
<rogue780> what time zone are you in?
<rogue780> superm1, can US users use xmltv? what's gonna happen after septermber?
<rogue780> *september
<superm1> rogue780, CST
<superm1> rogue780, there is discussions going on
<superm1> for something to replace zap2it
<superm1> possibly a pay solution
<superm1> where you would pay $20-30 /yr
<superm1> rogue780, you might want to put a vote in here: http://bb.labs.zap2it.com/viewtopic.php?t=1296
<rogue780> how much bandwidth do you suppose a service like that would take?
<superm1> well I'm thinking it would more work out as a licensing deal
<superm1> for that same data
<superm1> TMS provides
<superm1> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/275350
<superm1> is the relevant thread where its all being discussed on the mailing list
<rogue780> I wonder if 2.244 TB/mo would be enough
<superm1> well its pretty hard to gauge
<superm1> because there is no "number" of the people using the product
<superm1> that has been defined anywhere at least
<OpenMedia> $20-30 yr is reasonably low, US$5 a month.
<OpenMedia> I suggested around NZ$5/month for data here and the feedback was quite negative.
<OpenMedia> Question really is how much will it cost to license the data
<tuxie_fl> hi yall
<Daviey> superm1: This is an automated message...
<superm1> hey Daviey
<Daviey> Your not expecting me to use seeds for the individual themes?
<Daviey> just the meta?
<superm1> automated?
<superm1> just the meta
<superm1> correct
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> well the mythbuntu meta
<superm1> not the themes meta
<Daviey> erm
<superm1> the themes meta is a little more manageable
<Daviey> mythtv-themes- extra | community | unoffical should use this new method?
<superm1> without needing to do seeds
<superm1> na not necessarily
<superm1> mythbuntu-standalone and mythbuntu-live need t to though
<superm1> hi tuxie_fl
<Daviey> doh
<Daviey> anyway; i'm going back to bed
<superm1> Daviey, oh okay
<Daviey> nn
<superm1> night
<Daviey> catch you tommorow
<superm1> k
<superm1> OpenMedia, the cost I  read was 12k/mo
<superm1> to license the whole chunk of data for the country
<Daviey> btw - the first theme is ready for revu..
<superm1> Ooh
<superm1> put it up
<superm1> an' illl look her over
<Daviey> hmm.. my new key isn't sync with revu
<superm1> OpenMedia, so that works out to needing 7.2e3 people for $20/yr
<Daviey> i can scp it to pegasys quickly?
<superm1> yea that will work
<Daviey> wait 1
<superm1> just mkae sure its somewhere i can read
<Daviey> superm1: you've got root!
<superm1> oh right
<superm1> hehe
<Daviey>   /storage/debian/tar.gz
<Daviey>   /storage/debian.tar.gz
<superm1> ok
<superm1> i'll post what i find with it in a pastebin for you
<Daviey> top level of package is:   debian/ && blootube-wide.tar.bz2
<Daviey> can you email me?
<Daviey> i might miss it otherwise
<Daviey> I won't be back 8-10 hours
<superm1> sure
<Daviey> i didn't bother scp'ing the actual theme tho
<Daviey> just the debian/ folder
<Daviey> ttfn
<superm1> ok
<superm1> can you actually scp the orig
<superm1> it would be good
<superm1> so i can use lintian/linda
<superm1> or give me al link to the tar.gz u used
<superm1> for the orig
<Daviey> okay..
<Daviey> erm
<Daviey> i don't have an orig :(
<superm1> erm
<superm1> how did you do this then?
<Daviey> i have blootube-wide.tar.bz2
<superm1> okay i'll work out with you tomrorow then
<superm1> what needs to be done
<superm1> get to bed
<superm1> i'll look over the other stuf
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> nn
<tgm4883_laptop> I just heard the bad news about zap2it, do we have other options?
<superm1> not yet tgm4883_laptop
<superm1> but it doesn't take effect until september
<superm1> so okay for now
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<superm1> Daviey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26537/  .  I'll also email you that
<superm1> rogue780, you here still?
<superm1> i ran the latest ISO, and it appears to boot fine for me.  only problem appears to be another annoying GLIB bug
<superm1> not too sure about it though
<rogue780> superm1, I'm here
<superm1> rogue780, so you said you had issues upon boot
<superm1> can you check your cd md5sum download?
<superm1> to make sure you got the whole thing right
<rogue780> superm1, any idea what might be causing one of my hauppauge pvr-150 has no audio?
<superm1> there is a md5sum listed on the site
<superm1> the card dying?
<rogue780> I verified the md5sum before I tried running it
<rogue780> yeah that's what I suspect...but I am trying to avoid dishing out another $60
<superm1> well hauppauge is really good about RMA's
<superm1> my old roomate just replaced a pvr-500
<superm1> that was less than a year old
<superm1> and broke
<tuxie_fl> i have a 150 and I had to take external cable and connect to pvr out the the soundcad
<superm1> tuxie_fl, mpeg2 encoding cards shouldnt have an effect if you do that
<superm1> audio isn't output via the pvr-150
<rogue780> maybe you had the wintv 401 or something?
<tuxie_fl> oops sorry, I gave up on some other card with no audio and bought a 150 and sound is Ok. my mistake
<tuxie_fl> maybe.  I put the wintv into my windows box and it crashes all the time
<superm1> rogue780, can you try a different input on it?
<rogue780> superm1, do you know the difference between hauppage 150  models 274 and 1042?
<rogue780> not atm. most of our stuff is packed up
<superm1> Na i dont
<superm1> ones newer? :)
<rogue780> well one's cheaper
<superm1> well dont jump on buying the new one I say
<superm1> see if hauppauge will do an RMA for you
<rogue780> I shall
<superm1> you lose the card for 1.5 weeks and don't pay a dime
<superm1> :)
<rogue780> I think I got it less than a year ago
<superm1> great
<rogue780> I wonder if I need the receipt
<superm1> don't think so
<superm1> because they can determine by serial number
<superm1> the man. date
<rogue780> sweet. well I've gotta go to bed now so, toodle-oo
<superm1> night
<Xenocide> how you doing superm1
<superm1> eh.  been better.
<superm1> bunch of things just aren't falling into place this evening as nicely as I had hoped
<Xenocide> :(
<Xenocide> no good
<Xenocide> my laptop touch pad broke
<Xenocide> when i left click the button gets stuck, i need super glue to find it but ofcourse i can't find the super glue
<Xenocide> dell quality for ya
<tgm4883_laptop> oh don't say that Xenocide
* tgm4883_laptop says as he is typing on his dell laptop
<Xenocide> haha
<Xenocide> what kinda laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> E1505
<Xenocide> bleh
<Xenocide> too big for my taste
<Xenocide> i had an xps1201 and it was an ok size but too thick
<tgm4883_laptop> ah you got one of the nice small ones?
<Xenocide> just got an x300 with a pentium M 1.2ghz I LOVE IT
<Xenocide> i just use it for class, and i have a nice desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> how big is the screen?
<Xenocide> i got a docking station on ebay for my desk, with a dvd and cd burner in it
<Xenocide> 12" non widescreen
<Xenocide> inch thick
<tgm4883_laptop> oh thats not terrible
<Xenocide> not at all
<Xenocide> no cd drive (which i love)
<tgm4883_laptop> my brother has  a viao with like a 7 in screen
<tgm4883_laptop> too small for my taste
<tgm4883_laptop> but it has a dvd burner in it
<Xenocide> i have it maxed out with 1152 mb of ram, and swapped in a 7200rpm hdd which kills my batt life
<Xenocide> i have no need for a cd drive when im in class
<tuxie_fl> hi varka
<loops> anyone know of a mythfrontend livecd ?
<superm1> loops, mythbuntu does
<loops> really? great
<superm1> we're still working on it (Its alpha), but the mythfrontend should run in live mode
<loops> i'll give it a try
<superm1> uses the same version of packages as Ubuntu does - so if your on trunk it won't work, but 0.20-fixes will
<loops> still have someone who refuses linux on their laptop here.. and looking for a way to still let them use mythtv
<loops> so if it works, it'll be exactly what i've been looking for
<superm1> loops, it should for non HD stuff
<loops> well no HD signal here.. so that's not  a problem
<xeno_> superm1_, ibm just called :)
<superm1> Daviey, you saw my notes about your packging?
<Daviey> yes; but will be unable to make changes until i get home. :(
<Daviey> thanks
<superm1> we're up on the forums community council tomorrow
<superm1> for the decision if we get a subforum
<Daviey> O RLY
<superm1> we don't need to attend afaik
<Daviey> did we approach them?
<superm1> they will discuss
<superm1> It was recommended that a proposal be drawn up now
<superm1> Since they only go through them once a month
<superm1> and to give us time in case it was declined to find an alternate provider
<Daviey> If they decline, forum on mythbuntu.org :)
<Daviey> which incidently, i'd prefer :)
<laga> YARLY
<superm1> actually maybe we should attend if we can
<Daviey> but ubuntu-forums is more accessible.
<superm1> its in #ubuntu-meeting
<superm1> tomorrow at 20:00 UTC
<Daviey> I'll be there in anycase
<laga> i'll join #ubuntu-meeting now so i won't forget
<Daviey> superm1: Are you setting up a blog :)
<Daviey> and you laga
<superm1> should I?
<laga> why?
<Daviey> yep
<superm1> I may not be able to be there right at 20:00, I have a RL meeting until 21:00, so hopefully i can make it
<laga> superm1: um, did you want me to backport the mythweb auth stuff to 0.20?
<superm1> That was the plan :)
<superm1> if not, i'll do it
<laga> heh
<superm1> as long as it works on yours
<laga> my svn version needs some very minor polishing, eg flushing the password.
<laga> most of the code should be reusable.
<superm1> mythbuntu's gui is all ready for the mythweb code to be used
<laga> i'll try to get it done tonight, but no promises.
<superm1> so ya know :)
<xeno_> superm1,
<xeno_> you see that message?
<superm1> xeno_, which one?
<xeno_> oh i sent it to your other login
<xeno_> ibm just called me :)
<superm1> that was quick :)
<xeno_> yup, she sai dshe wants me, i have to talk to th elead programmer to see if its what i want to do then ill come in and get setup with HR
<xeno_> and she said she wants me to start ASAP
<superm1> well than I might be seeing you on sametime really soon :)
<xeno_> haha sounds good
<xeno_> cya
<superm1> cya
<Daviey> Is openGL painter for frontend currently borked?
<Daviey> tried it last night, and it just crashed out
<superm1> in 0.20-fixes or trunk?
<Daviey> current feisty
<superm1> its fine
<superm1> i use it :)
<superm1> are you using a fglrx card?
<Daviey> er
<Daviey> dunno
<Daviey> no, i'm using nvida free drivers
<superm1> you need to use proprietary ones
<superm1> for it to work
<superm1> for nvidia
<Daviey> ah
<laga> the free ones don't support opengl ;)
<Daviey> isn't that a bug tho?
<Daviey> shouldn't it test on launch?
<Daviey> 'cause you pretty skrewed as you can't easily change it back
<superm1> well actually
<superm1> mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=qt
<laga> 17:55 < Falballa`> laga: 'painter' could be myth{frontend|tv-setup} -O ThemePainter=qt
<laga> darn he was faster ;)
<Daviey> heh; no database hacking needed
<superm1> the secret is not thinking - just typing
<laga> the force is strong in this one
<laga> superm1: kinda like coding?
<superm1> exactly
<Daviey> all good providing you have a venus flytrap on your desk to catch all your bugs :)
<Daviey> anyway, hometime yah
<superm1> cya Daviey
<laga> i have a venus fly trap in my room ;)
<loops> superm1:  i gave mythbuntu a shot.   It doesn't seem to handle wireless passkeys, so i had to find an old network cable to go futher..
<loops> then got a  myth protocol error..  i guess i am working with too new a version of myth backend :(
<superm1> loops, yea- its a fairly minimalistic setup, wireless can be configured - but its not an easy way
<superm1> loops, what version of myth are you running?
<superm1> whose packages?
<loops> superm1, yeah.. i tried using iwconfig etc.. but read in man page that passkeys are not yet supported  (which is how my router is setup)
<loops> superml, i'm on gentoo right now
<superm1> then you should be on 0.20-fixes
<superm1> which is whats supported
<loops> mythtv-0.20.1_p13344
<superm1> yea there shouldnt be any reason for that not to work
<loops> strange..  took a bit of fiddling to get mysql setup properly..
<loops> but once it was working it looked like everything was just-going-to-work
<superm1> double clicking the link on the desktop?
<superm1> should have asked for mysql info
<superm1> which you just enter and things should launch
<loops> yes.. problem was on backend
<superm1> ah to make a remote frontend allowed to connect
<loops> yes
<loops> well.. i'm not confident that i have backend running properly for mythfrontend to connect
<loops> which port should it use  ?  6543 ?
<superm1> standard ports
<superm1> are 6543
<superm1> and you used your ip address in mythtv-setup
<superm1> on the backend
<superm1> not 127.0.0.1
<superm1> right?
<loops> right..
<superm1> in *both* boxes
<loops> i changed that by hand in mysql
<loops> hmm...  oh
<superm1> open it in mythtv-setup
<loops> are you speaking on frontend or back?
<superm1> you'll see what i mean
<superm1> on the backend
<loops> okay.. 1 sec
<superm1> and you need to restart the backend after the changes
<superm1> to make them take effect
<loops> right.. top box still had 127.0.0.1
<superm1> that would be trouble
<loops> running downstairs to try again :) brb
<loops> superm1, much better :)
<superm1> loops, workin now :)
<loops> superm1, tv viewing worked well  (although a bit slow, said no XVideo surface found, falling back to shared mem)
<superm1> loops, what vid card?
<loops> i'm not sure what's in that laptop.. i think its some nvidia card
<superm1> oh so it likely used the vesa driver
<loops> anything to do about that?
<superm1> since proprietary drivers aren't activated on disk atm
<loops> okay
<loops> one other thing
<superm1> well in live mode, that is a bit of a trouble for us to sort out still
<loops> when i try to go into  program guide (S key) while watching tv... it crashed
<loops> with long back trace...
<loops> but i can't figure out how to capture it for you
<loops> cut-n-paste doesn't seem to work..
<superm1> on the newer alphas (than public alpha 1), we are activating proprietary drivers after install
<superm1> but still not in live mode
<loops> sure.. understandable.
<superm1> where did the backtrace get made?
<superm1> into a core dump?
<loops> no.. it was a glib error (free more than once i think)
<loops> i tried running   mythfrontend  2> grabit
<superm1> loops, which alpha did you grab?
<loops> but it still went to terminal screen rather than file
<loops> Mythbuntu 7.04 x86 (Alpha: 06/03/2007) ISO
<superm1> interesting to see glib errors off that....
<loops> wish i knew how to capture it for u
<superm1> well i'm not too sure it will be helpful either way
<superm1> apport isn't active on that disk
<superm1> to make it a meaningful backtrace
<loops> right
<loops> it was all cryptic to me
<superm1> well all I an say is see if the 7.10 disks work better.  we'll be announcing one within the next few weeks
<superm1> and apport will be on
<superm1> so we can catch your backtraces
<loops> okay.. i'll keep on the lookout for that..
<loops> thanks for all your help
<superm1> you can consider too - making your roomate's laptop a dual boot
<superm1> one option could boot him right into mythbuntu or ubuntu and the other into his other os
<loops> yeah..  i remember hearing something recently about being able to run linux on top of windows without having to reformat hard drive
<superm1> well *ubuntu installers can all resize a ntfs partition
<loops> okay.. will see if i can talk her into it
<superm1> as long as its clean before you start
<loops> would make life easier :)
<superm1> defrag
<superm1> chkdsk etc
<loops> right.. understood
<superm1> ideally i'd like to have an option to use proprietary drivers in that live env, but there are a lot of barriers up in doing that
<superm1> people would be able to use the disks for HD frontends if said barriers can be overcome
<kruuli> superm1 had some more progress on my machine :>
<kruuli> can now play movies in any player in 800x600
<kruuli> kinda accepted it wont go any higher .. wont be a problem anyway when i use it on my plasma
<kruuli> only thing left is to make mythtv play movies .. as i wont atm
<superm1> mythvideo doesn't work?
<kruuli> nope .. but havent really looked into that yet :)
<reclusivemonkey> kruuli: mplayer will play pretty much anything you can throw at it. Just get mythvideo to use that and you should be fine
* superm1 is more of a fan of xine.  ac3 pass thru is generally easier ;)
<Daviey> Internal player ftw
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: Are you using mythtv on feisty?
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> well frontend feisty backend edgy atm
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: I need to organise a day off to update; my mythtv box is still on Edgy
<Daviey> my fe just upgraded without issue
<Daviey> backed i'm a little 'edgy' about upgrading so might do a fresh install
<superm1> Daviey, upgrade
<superm1> if it doesnt work for you, how can you advocate it for others?
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> to be fair, i have borked the backend quite nicely
<Daviey> apt seems broken
<reclusivemonkey> I have a BE/FE combined in the lounge, I have a FE on this desktop, but the connection isn't always great. I'm not sure whether its the wireless or the BE doesn't have enough power. I'm definitely a reinstall man myself :-S
<kruuli> reclusivemonkey: well mplayer plays in ubuntu but not in mythtv
<Daviey> reclusivemonkey: it should just work.  it really should.  The only reason i'm not doing it is because i feel the current installation is 'dirty'
<superm1> reinstalling is for the weak
<superm1> tgm4883_, can tell you all about that :)
<superm1> Daviey, how do you break apt?
<reclusivemonkey> superm1: or those with kids who would make your life hell if the "telly" wasn't working...
<superm1> my current myth install is a gentoo 2005.0->gentoo 2006.0->ubuntu dapper->ubuntu edgy->ubuntu feisty.  The only formatting was between gentoo -> ubuntu, and the db and recordings followed with
<reclusivemonkey> superm1: you have kids? did this coincide with gentoo --> ubuntu ? ;-)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> total down time was a matter of a day
<laga> he has a life now ;)
<superm1> and thank goodness no kids here
<reclusivemonkey> lol @ laga
<kruuli> how old are you guys? .. just curious :>
<Daviey> superm1: Using unoffical packages :)
<superm1> well at that time - yes
<reclusivemonkey> when I had time to tinker, I was happy to try anything and learn on the way. Its always the path of least resistance now
<reclusivemonkey> 34
<superm1> kruuli, 21, turning 22 later this summer
<kruuli> 24 here .. turning 25 in july :>
<laga> <- 20, turning 21 next year
<Daviey> The kids aren't an issue; it's the misses.  She missed neighbours today (my fault)
<laga> heh
<OpenMedia> Bunch of children.
<laga> well, a mythtress has to bear a lot with her geek
<Daviey> oh yes.. very understandable
<OpenMedia> Scary I was hacking code before most of you were born... Ok so I started coding at 11..
<kruuli> OpenMedia haha :>
<laga> OpenMedia: back in the day when rubber boots were made from leather, huh?
<OpenMedia> Thats the one :0
<Daviey> OpenMedia: bet you were a hardcore assembler for embedded devices by the age of 12 :)
<OpenMedia> My good old ZX81.. Real coputing power
<OpenMedia> Yup Z80 assembler at 12
<Daviey> Ahhh the specy'
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: At first you get "You're not having a computer in the lounge", next thing, your b@lls are being busted because "the thing isn't working!"
<OpenMedia> Heck I was doing embedded development using Linux 9 years ago.
* OpenMedia finds another grey hair.
<reclusivemonkey> OpenMedia: How old are you?
<reclusivemonkey> My first computer was an Acorn Electron
* reclusivemonkey looks for some hair...
<OpenMedia> 37
<reclusivemonkey> OpenMedia: Ah, the screech of code on cassette tape is music to your ears then ;-)
<OpenMedia> Guys where is the gutsy mythbuntu iso
<OpenMedia> Heck I could tell which game my brother was loading by the sound of the tape.
<superm1> OpenMedia, http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/iso
<OpenMedia> Ah sorry found it..
<superm1> OpenMedia, be wary though, something is bugging up glib
<OpenMedia> Now quite awake yet here
<OpenMedia> Heck its just for a play in virtualbox
<superm1> the installer is fairly functional now, but since glib is buggy, it doesnt always launch
<superm1> i've been trying to track it down (it happens with the upstream ubuntu installer too)
<reclusivemonkey> Has anyone from the UK signed up to the BBC Archive Trial?
<superm1> rogue780, i think you might have encountered bug 106864 the other day
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106864 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty boot fail "can't access tty" IDE SATA problem" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106864
<Daviey> reclusivemonkey: no; but wish i had
<rogue780> superm1, that sounds about right
<Daviey> didn't hear about it until too late
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: there's not that much on at the moment. 372 programs so far. Quite a varied bunch though
<Daviey> booo.  wish i was
<Daviey> Is it using DRM?
<superm1> rogue780, so it is all gutsy round then.  good to hear at least
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: Can't see there being any issue with you using my log in; reclusive.monkey@gmail.com PIN: 580896
<reclusivemonkey> http://www.bbc.co.uk/archive/trial
<superm1> reclusivemonkey, you shouldnt have posted that in this channel
<superm1> its logged
<superm1> you might want to change the pin and pm it to Daviey
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: nope WMV or RP
<Daviey> yeah; might be an idea to change it if you can
<Daviey> But thanks; i really appreciate it!
<reclusivemonkey> superm1 Daviey TBH I don't think I'll use it much. Not sure I can change the pin...
<superm1> Daviey, I was thinking today after i spoke to loops
<superm1> what if 3 boot options were available
<superm1> 1) Install or Run Mythbuntu (Free Graphics Drivers)
<superm1> 2) Install or Run Mythbuntu (ATI Proprietary Graphics Driver)
<superm1> 3) Install or Run Mythbuntu (NVIDIA Proprietary Graphics Driver)
<superm1> and casper was used to append a part of the filesystem
<superm1> that included the appropriate piece
<kruuli> 4) Install or Run Mythbuntu (Unichrome Driver)
<kruuli> ^^
<Daviey> good idea
<superm1> I'm not sure how feasible it actually is
<Daviey> but what if johnny doesn't know what is best?
<superm1> then he chooses Free
<Daviey> okay
<superm1> i heard that casper could do such magic though
<superm1> because thats how you can save changesto flash drives
<Daviey> maybe hold old though - i' certain they must be working on something dor this upstream
<superm1> well i asked in ubuntu-installer about it
<superm1> didnt get an answer
<superm1> cjwatson is out of town though
<superm1> he would be the most likely person to ask
<Daviey> bbl 10
<rogue780> superm1, has there been any consideration for unichrome drivers in mythbuntu?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> its on the horizon
<superm1> but have other things first
<rogue780> sweet
<superm1> someone needs to package it first if anything
<superm1> so if anyone wants to step up and do that
<superm1> i'll be glad to help revu it before hand
<superm1> cd
<laga> su -
<superm1> root@#ubuntu-mythtv:>
<rogue780> I wish I knew how to package things
<superm1> rogue780, if you'd like to learn, there are plenty of people around that would be glad to help
<superm1> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<superm1> is a good start
<rogue780> thanks
<superm1> i've got a pretty good idea what it will take to pakcage these openchrome drivers
<superm1> just no time to execute that
<superm1> Daviey, come to think of it - if that idea works for proprietary drivers
<superm1> using casper
<superm1> that means that virtual machine accelerated drivers can be done too that way
<superm1> this can really be something neat
<laga> "virtual machine accelerated drivers"? what do you mean? i think there'll be some kind of unified interface in the kernel
<superm1> well if you use virtual box
<superm1> or vmware
<superm1> they provide a "guest services"
<superm1> pack
<superm1> that includes a higher performance networking and display driver
<laga> virtualbox provides a better networking driver? i didn't know that
<superm1> oh indeed
<laga> but you are right wrt the display driver
<superm1> well i know that vmware does the networking
<superm1> i'm pretty sure virtual box does too, but i'm not 100% on virtual box's networking
<laga> vbox normally uses an AMD pcnet driver afaik
<laga> heh
<laga> FYI: i'm not working on mythweb, i'm packaging the perl bindings. i need them desperately
<Daviey> virtual machines are great for demostrations; but i feel that is a minor feature requirement atm
<superm1> well its a pretty easy add if the casper stuff works for proprietary drivers
<Daviey> true
<Daviey> How much time delay do you suspect making a change like this at runtime will take?
<superm1> minimal
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> think of it this way
<superm1> how long does that 380 meg image take to boot?
<Daviey> fair point
<laga> great. awesome, really. ./configure --prefix=/usr results in the perl bindings being installed to debian/mythtv/usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8/
<superm1> you add another 40-50 megs more to it, and you'll have 40/380 or about a 10.5% increase
<superm1> wow why?
<superm1> broken upstream configure script?
<laga> superm1: probably. i'll go through the last commits now to check if there is a fix. i don't want to svn up because of the latest ffmpeg merge
<superm1> ah
<superm1> laga, no network driver in virtual box additions
<superm1> its vmware only
<Daviey> why avoid latest ffmpeg?
<Daviey> is it borked?
<laga> Daviey: not necessarily, but those merges tend to introduce new bugs
<Daviey> ah
<superm1> they're teasing, hovering around 91-98 tickets this last week
* Daviey runs for the hills
<superm1> Daviey, you better come back and get those themes in before running....
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> i'll take the laptop
<superm1> what about web access?
<Daviey> hopefully there will be unsecured wifi / bluetooth to mobile :)
<Daviey> don't fancy doing 100meg dputs tho :s
<Daviey> OT: don't suppose any of you guys have any idea about Bug 121612
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121612 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[sata_sil]  SATA PCI not working (chipset: SiI3512)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121612
<superm1> can't say so
<Daviey> :`(
<kruuli> hey has anyone here ever played the game Just Cause?
<laga> yup
<laga> we do it all the time in #mythtv-users
<laga> "why is my livetv broken
<laga> "
<laga> "just because"
<Daviey> pmsl
<kruuli> hah
<laga> Daviey: at first, i thought you were making a PMS reference to the "just cause" thing
<superm1> well i play a similar game with my old roomate who happens to be a vegetarian.  every time something goes wrong with him, his school, woemn, anything.  i blame it all on him being a vegetarian.
<kruuli> heh my gf is a vegetarian aswell .. i like bloody meat .. so its not a good match :>
<superm1> its a lot of fun to do, you should try it next time she starts complaining about something :)
<Daviey> qemu virtualmachine provides rtl-8029 networking device
<laga> just say "it's because you are a girl"
<Daviey> kruuli: have you tried curing her?
<Daviey> it can be overcome with support
<Daviey> meat is *great*
<kruuli> sure thing .. i still buy alot of meat cuting it up infront of her face .. always gets her in a good mood lol
<rogue780> I wonder what kind of a front end this would make:
<reclusivemonkey> http://worsethanfailure.com/Articles/More-Like-DidgeriDont!.aspx
<rogue780> http://store.dataevolution.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=DT-7001&Show=TechSpecs
<superm1> 366Mhz.....hmm
<reclusivemonkey> * still kind of slow (366 MHz processor) <-- would that be enough for a FE?
<superm1> i'd say not a good one
<laga> no
<Daviey> rogue780: http://www.jadeintegration.com/images/ani_chippc.gif  (animated gif)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-22
<DBeta> Hello
<superm1> Hi DBeta
<DBeta> I'm attempting to run Mythbuntu live. But it's being a pain.
<superm1> run it in live mode?
<DBeta> I get "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<DBeta> Off the CD
<superm1> which ISO are you using?
<DBeta> The one that is on the mythbuntu download page... let me check
<DBeta> Mythbuntu-7.04~070603-i386.iso
<superm1> Well thats a bit of an odd error for the feisty based one.
<DBeta> Yeah, the bash prompt turns to (initramfs), which I think is just the base one when the OS isn't really running
<superm1> is this in a VM/
<superm1> or on a real machine?
<DBeta> Real machine
<DBeta> A 800mhrz emachine(AKA Kinda old)
<superm1> could you by chance try it in a VM?
<superm1> or on another machine
<superm1> to compare results
<superm1> and then to rule out bad burn/bad download etc
<DBeta> I think I have qemu installed on this machine
<superm1> virtual box is a little easier to use imo
<DBeta> Wait, I'll throw it in my other-other computer, and see what it comes up with
<superm1> k
<DBeta> I can't try graphical safe mode because it seems the mobo doesn't like USB keyboards, and it has to wait for the OS to poll for it
<superm1> doesn't work in normal mode?
<DBeta> The other-other machine is still booting
<superm1> ah
<DBeta> The CD drive was disconnected
<DBeta> Boots on the other-othewr machine
<superm1> so any non standard hardware on this 800mhz emachine?
<DBeta> No, far more normal than the other-other machine.
<superm1> or maybe a dying CD drive?
<superm1> (more likely)
<DBeta> I doubt it. Mythknopixs installed fine
<DBeta> (Except X11 problems)
<DBeta> It was just misdetecting graphical modes
<DBeta> Which might be related
<superm1> well if your dropped to that initramfs prompt
<superm1> thats before the kernel is even fully loaded
<superm1> so that would lead me to believe it to be read errors on the disk
<DBeta> Well, the CD drive doesn't seem to be having problems(No rev ups then dies) and the CD works in other machines
<DBeta> And the drive didn't have a problem launching Ubuntu 7.10 Tribe 1
<DBeta> I'd just install 7.10, but it seems Myth isn't in the reposity
<DBeta> repository**
<DBeta> There was some "Select your OS" setting in the bios, let me try playing with that
<DBeta> Hey... I turned on USB legacy mode and all of the sudden I could go through the boot menu to start in graphical safe mode
<DBeta> Lets see how that does...
<DBeta> Graphical safe mode didn't work either...
<DBeta> I'm booting the CD checker
<DBeta> Arg, even the CD checker errored
<DBeta> Isn't there a text installer?
<superm1> no text installer
<superm1> all of our focus is around the graphical for now
<superm1> myth should be in the gutsy repo
<DBeta> I searched it from the live CD and didn't get it
<DBeta> Wait, is it in the standard or the normally disabed univerals?
<DBeta> Or whichever one is normally disabed
<superm1> multiverse
<superm1> actually
<DBeta> Is that the one that needs to be enabled?
<superm1> Yup
<superm1> universe and multiverse
<DBeta> Ahh, thats probably why I didn't see it.
<DBeta> Time to try 7.10 again
<superm1> ah that reminds me.  keescook ping
<DBeta> What?
<superm1> i wanted to remind keescook to look over my next set of changes on the mythtv / mythplugins packages
<superm1> for gutsy
<DBeta> What's new in gutsy? I haven't looked up the info on it.
<keescook> ah-ha! perfect timing.  :)
<keescook> let me bzr up
<superm1> DBeta, newer 0.20-fixes checkout and misc packaging related fixes
<DBeta> So nothing big, like 6.10-7.04?
<superm1> well depends what you define as "big"
<superm1> because there were a few big packaging changes
<superm1> that really helped mysql problems
<superm1> feature wise the packages are the same though (as new features aren't introduced to 0.20-fixes)
<keescook> superm1: I need to grab a new orig.tar.gz from somewhere, yes?
<superm1> keescook, not this time!
<superm1> :)
<superm1> debian/ rules get-orig-tar
<keescook> ah-ha!
<DBeta> I really should label my discs better
<superm1> er "debian/rules get-orig-source"
<keescook> superm1: found that, yeah.  :)
<superm1> i added it to both mythtv and mythplugins
<keescook> very nice.
<keescook> superm1: did you push your mythplugins updates?  I'm still seeing rev9 as current?
<superm1> 10 is the current
<superm1> and its pushed
<superm1> at least according to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythplugins/ubuntu
<keescook>   parent branch: sftp://keescook@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-mythtv/mythplugins/ubuntu/
<keescook> $ bzr up
<keescook> Tree is up to date at revision 9.
<keescook>  ??
<superm1> bzr pull perhaps?
<superm1> oh but you have a parent branch
<superm1> um
<keescook> trying a pull anyway...
<keescook> some day I'll understand.  that worked.  :)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> yea i dont get bzr myself often
<superm1> keescook, i was thinking too, can you use variables like i'm using in debian/rules inside debian/control?
<superm1> because then, can easily make sure that a plugins build never builds on an old mythtv- build
<keescook> I think only if you do the processing yourself.  There are weird things that general a control from a control.in file
<superm1> ah
<superm1> not too big a deal then
<superm1> okay i've gotta run.  i have my ghost on, superm1_ so leave a note with any complications you see :)
<keescook> okay, so far, looks very nice!  :)
<superm1> great!.  cu
<keescook> superm1_: the only "odd" thing I see is the gdm theme selection.  shouldn't that just go in the mythbuntu package instead?
<ubotu> New bug: #69651 in mythplugins (multiverse) "Can't rip DVDs in mythdvd" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69651
<DBeta> Reboot time. I'll be back if 7.10 gives me some troubles with myth.
<tuxie_fl> hey super, what was said about zap2it last night?
<Zentax-Work> Hey is anyone around that may be able to help me with an issue in regards to getting MythTV to work with my Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T
<Zentax-Work> Am running latest Ubuntu and have upgraded Kernel to 2.6.20-16-generic
<tuxie_fl> nope, i am using knoppmyth
<Zentax-Work> We tried MythDora with the same result.
<Zentax-Work> What card are you using? the same one?
<tuxie_fl> happauge 150
<Zentax-Work> Any reason u went knoppmyth and not compile manually or MythDora etc??
<Zentax-Work> We have been trying this for days. And knoppmyth is the only thing we have yet to try.
<Zentax-Work> Just spent a good couple of hours installing ubuntu and getting MythTV packages up and going.. to now find our card is still not detected by MythTV
<tuxie_fl> i used ubuntu and install all the binaries, but configuring it all was beyond me
<tuxie_fl> i installed knoppmyth and it works right off the disk, practically no setup
<Zentax-Work> Ahh k
<Zentax-Work> We might have to try that as the last resort.
<tuxie_fl> try it.  it boots automatically, setsd up the sql db, detected my card
<Zentax-Work> yea we might give it a go on a seperate hard disk
<tuxie_fl> good luck
<Zentax-Work> its sort of a kicker as we really like the way its been setup via unbuntu
<Zentax-Work> *ubuntu.
<Zentax-Work> even if the setup was a pain
<Zentax-Work> Yea i will.. ill still idle here incase anyone else in here has a suggestion that might help
<Zentax-Work> in the mean time we will try knoppmyth on a seperate hard disk and see how we go
<tuxie_fl> watching law and order here
<keescook> superm1_: everything looks great, I'm going to upload 'em.  :)
<keescook> wtf?!
<keescook> mythplugins_0.20+fixes13716-0.0ubuntu1.dsc: Version older than that in the
<keescook> archive. 0.20+fixes13716-0.0ubuntu1 <= 0.20-svn20070523-0.0ubuntu1
<keescook> I swear I checked that before.
<keescook> superm1_: greaat.  so 0.20+fixes13716 > 0.20-svn20070523  but  0.20+fixes13716-0.0ubuntu1 < 0.20-svn20070523-0.0ubuntu1   *bang head on desk*
<OpenMedia> :)
<OpenMedia> I know your pain.
<superm1_> huh keescook ?  i'm a bit confused
<superm1_> i thought u found the + to be later?
<superm1_> keescook, did the same thing happen with the "mythtv" package too?  or just the mythplugins?
<kruuli> happy "midsommar" guys! :D
<ubotu> New bug: #113889 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Ubuntu needs the Liberation Fonts" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113889
<Xenocide> superm1,  ya there?
<DaveMorris> what are we licencing scripts under?  "GPL2" or "GPL2 or later" ?
<DaveMorris> also did you want the docs under the main mythbuntu branch or seperate ?
<superm1> DaveMorris, sep
<superm1> GPL2 or later i'd say
<DaveMorris> and the bzr stuff? or does sep mean seperate
<superm1> seperate
<superm1> that main bzr branch has grown unbearably large
<superm1> as is
<laga> i'll get an upgrade to 16mbit/s soon
<superm1> i'm quite jealous of that
<superm1> stuck with 5mbit/s here
<laga> only 768kbit/s up :(
<laga> i'll do the mythweb stuff tonight.
<laga> as soon as i get ouf of this meeting
<rogue780> aw shucks guys. I still use my US Robotics 56.6K serial modem from time to time when comcast dies.
* rogue780 is really away now
<DaveMorris> who did the orginal artwork on the mythbuntu site?
<laga> rogue780: i'm not that addicted :)
<DaveMorris> Daviey: was it you ^^
<Daviey> me
<Daviey> I did the blue ubuntu logo, with the mythtv logo
<DaveMorris> Can I have a copy done with a width of 100mm ?? The current one blown up looks shit
<Daviey> np
<Daviey> i can give you the src
<DaveMorris> what licence are the docs going to be under?
<laga> MS EULA
<DaveMorris> heh
<DaveMorris> and how can we show that the images are under a free licence?
<DaveMorris> hmm, latest mythbuntu cd is slow at loading, seems to be hung up after
<DaveMorris> ACPI: Unable to load the System Description Tables
<DaveMorris> moving along now :)
<superm1> DaveMorris, i'm hoping that one the installer works.  i generated it last night, but haven't had time to try it
<superm1> it supposedly has a newer glib
<superm1> which will make life better
<superm1> keescook, I just committed revno 41 and 11 for mythtv/mythplugins
<superm1> they should have the version number fixed
<Daviey> superm1: you're aware mythbuntu-7.10~070621-i386.iso is only 11Meg?
<DaveMorris> it worked
<DaveMorris> btw the icon on the mythbuntu install says "Install MythTV" it should read "Install Mythbuntu"
<superm1> Daviey, I am now.  It appears that debootstrap couldn't grab a package from a mirror (mksquashfs)
<superm1> so here we go again :)
<DaveMorris> superm1:  the icon on the mythbuntu install says "Install MythTV" it should read "Install Mythbuntu"
<superm1> keescook, re those version number changes, 0.20.1 was announced at some point informally
<superm1> ah right DaveMorris
<superm1> I can't make commit changes atm(at work), so if someone wants to update the build script for that
<superm1> feel free
<Daviey> "Whoever smelt it dealt it"
<laga> o_O
<keescook> superm1: okay, cool.  what'd you do to fix up the versioning?
<superm1> keescook, 0.20+fixes -> 0.20.1+fixes
<superm1> so i added a minor revision number to the debian/rules get-orig-source
<superm1> so when there are releases with minor that variable is valid
<superm1> and when there aren't, you comment out the tline
<superm1> and an ifneq will take it out
<keescook> superm1: ah! nice.  yeah, flipping that bit should over-ride the problems we were seeing.
<keescook> nice, I'll re-up and do another build/upload.  thanks!
<superm1> I did a dpkg --compare-versions with it, and it appears alright
<superm1> do you know why that was happening before though when a debian revision was attached?
<superm1> it makes no sense.
<laga> why does mythplugins build-depend on libmyth-dev (>= 0.20-0.2)?
<laga> i'm sure libmyth-0.20-dev would work as well :P
<superm1> laga, there was that name change
<superm1> that we had
<superm1> because libmyth-0.20-dev couldn't be installed side by side with say libmyth-0.21-dev
<laga> superm1: i know... i'm building current mythplugins from bzr against libmyth-0.20-dev and i get /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmyth-0.20.1
<laga> superm1: i know, but you can still build against it. well, unless you get weird errors like i do
<superm1> laga, you likely need to have a current libmyth-dev then
<superm1> installed
<superm1> laga, is that your trunk branch or adding the changes to the normal mythplugins branch?
<DaveMorris> superm1: the screen shots at http://www.mythbuntu.org/~supermario/mythbuntu/7.10-screenshots/ are they the standard install?
<superm1> DaveMorris, thats an advanced install
<superm1> standard takes out the plugins and type of install pages
<superm1> and themes
<superm1> the additional drivers page has changed a bit
<superm1> as has the passwords page
<superm1> but those can easily be updated
<DaveMorris> well hopefully it'll just require some new pics
<superm1> the passwords page will need a little discussion likely
<superm1> but 2/3 of its dependent on laga's changes for mythweb and mysql root password, so its not active yet
<superm1> DaveMorris, the additional drivers page includes a little detection mechanism that you can mention though.  when that checkbox is hit, it will determine if you have an nvidia or ati card
<superm1> and indicate which driver gets installed
<DaveMorris> does the standard install do a fe/bed on 1 system?
<superm1> yes
<DaveMorris> so the advanced is also what you want if you just want a BE
<superm1> yup
<laga> superm1: it's the normal mythplugins branch
<superm1> ah laga, then you need to have the mythtv normal branch built
<superm1> (so against that it has to be done)
<laga> superm1: ok, will do that
<superm1> laga, are you buliding in pbuilder/sbuild or something similar?
<superm1> or just dpkg-buildpackage
<laga> dpkg-buildpackage
<laga> haven't set up pbuilder yet
<superm1> ah k
<laga> although i should
<superm1> well once you start using pbuilder, there are a few extra things you'll have to do
<superm1> to set up hooks to properly use already built packages in the chroot
<laga> is that documented somewhere? i could setup pbuilder now
<superm1> um i'm sure it is, because I would have needed to know how to do it at some point :)
<superm1> but i'm not sure where I came across it
<laga> i'll google then
<laga> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#head-5e51532fca6153405af36a03364e03803e99edcf
<laga> ^^ superm1 ?
<superm1> well that should work, but its not the way i was referring to
<superm1> there is a hook setup
<laga> using pbuilder makes more sense since i'm still on edgy
<superm1> make a directory /usr/lib/pbuilder/hooks/gutsy
<superm1> and in it a file called D70results
<superm1> with these contents
<superm1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26753/
<superm1> that line /var/cache/pbuilder/result/gutsy
<superm1> can be changed to whereever you're going to keep results
<laga>  /var/cache should be OK for now
<superm1> well the normal location (by default) is /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<superm1> i put mine in a gutsy subdirectory because i have pbuilders for dapper, edgy, feisty, and gutsy
<laga> i hope pbuilder in edgy can bootstrap gutsy
<laga> yes, i used to have pbuilders for different distributions, too
<superm1> i dont know if you need a newer pbuilder to do it
<superm1> you can easily get one
<laga> yup
<laga> used to do that, too
<laga> it's been a while, though
<laga> i'll find a solution :) thanks for that hook script!
<superm1> yup, just make sure you remember to enable it in your pbuilderrc
<laga> i used to have my own small repository when i still had a local server. it was a bit too flakey, though :(
<superm1> that hook script will also make sure you always install the latest version of packages
<superm1> so no need to update the pbuilder env
<superm1> (unless you want faster builds)
<laga> why do the mythtv packages build-depend on ccache? it's no use in pbuilder AFAIK
<superm1> thats a good point
<superm1> i dont know if its of any use on the buildds either
<superm1> i'm trying to think why we enabled it last year
<laga> http://people.warp.es/~isaac/blog/index.php/ccache-pbuilder-33
<laga> ^^ it can be used, though
<superm1> ooh pretty
<superm1> i can fill up my drive now with ccached messes :)
* laga stops showing shiny things to superm1 
* superm1 posts this to del.icio.us to play with later
<superm1> ideally i'd like to set up a buildd like thing at home
<superm1> that I can submit .changes files to, have it build and spit back out into a repository that I can use rather than having to manually dpkg -i each file
<laga> just cron dput or something?
<superm1> well the problem is that pbuilder needs root
<laga> my setup would scan one directory regularly and create a repository from it
<superm1> well falcon does that
<laga> yup
<superm1> its not too big a deal, but i'd like to use my extra machine
<superm1> to do this sort of thing for me
<superm1> because it can do it for both amd64 and i386 then
<superm1> if everything is setup right
<laga> sounds sensible
<laga> i tend to use VMs for that kind of stuff
<laga> although i wish i'd be easier to move virtualbox vms. seems to be rather complicated
<superm1> so at some point when things are dying down with ubiquity and mythbuntu and all this other tsuff
<laga> i'll have to investiagte
<superm1> i'll get that setup
<laga> investigate*
<laga> yup
<laga> i need to get lots of stuff done first before i can do fun things :)
* superm1 grabs a chain to lock laga in his chair until he finishes mythweb htaccess and mysql root password debconf stuff
<laga> :'(
<laga> that's what i meant by "lots of stuff done first" ;)
<superm1> ah good :)
<superm1> haha
<laga> now that i think about it, i'll definitely try the ccache hook.
<laga> waiting $ages just because of a debconf change seems annoying
<superm1> another idea i've toyed with is installing a lot of those dependencies right in the chroot
<superm1> because they are pretty static at this point
<superm1> but i cant justify it because i go to other packages
<superm1> a lot too
<laga> heh :)
<superm1> now ccache can take up quite a bit of space if you let it can't it
<superm1> like upwards of 3-4 gigs
<laga> the pbuilderhowto in the wiki tells me to modify the new pbuilderrc altough the "pbuilder-gutsy" script already overrides most variables
<laga> i plan on buying a new 500G disk for this box :)
<superm1> well not sure what the ideal way to go is. with that
<superm1> i have seperate pbuilderrc's
<superm1> for gutsy edgy feisty and dapper
<superm1> and seperate base images for each too
<laga> yup
<laga> the wiki proposes that idea, too
<laga> i'll just use that script
<DaveMorris> what does HTPC stand for in the installer?
<superm1> Home Theater Personal Computer
<rogue780> laga, it's not an addiction if you need it ;)
<rogue780> what's the command to edit ivtv driver settings?
<superm1> ivtvctl ?
<rogue780> no...oh well
<rogue780> Hauppauge just told me to verify my windows volume control settings
<rogue780> well, I'm going to call them since e-mail is slow
<superm1> Daviey, the ISO generated now
<DaveMorris> hmm  docs take forever to write :(
<rogue780> #8772
<rogue780> err oops
<DaveMorris> superm1: how can I create a new branch?
<superm1> DaveMorris, bzr init
<superm1> inside your directory
<superm1> followed by bzr push URL
<superm1> where URL is where your going to push it
<DaveMorris> and what url should I use?
<superm1> hmum
<superm1> something along the lines of sftp://USER@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/documentation
<superm1> where USER is your launchpad user
<DaveMorris> I think I might need to register a key as well :)
<superm1> ah yes
<superm1> are you going to generate the html and pdf right in it, or just the latex and leave that as a responsibility on mythbuntu.org?
<DaveMorris> how do I add files to the branch onces its created
<DaveMorris> they'll be generated by a make file
<superm1> bzr add
* DaveMorris has only used cvs/svn
<superm1> so will mythbuntu.org be running this make command?
<superm1> or are you going to do it as part of the branch though
<DaveMorris> yeah mytbuntu can do  bzr update
<DaveMorris> then a make install
<superm1> make sure to do bzr ignore locally
<superm1> to make sure that you don't accidently include those files then
<rogue780> I think I may have just done a first. anyone here ever have a scissor jam in your printer?
<superm1> keescook, is there a mailing list that archive admins post to regarding issues with source packages in the queue, or do they contact directly to the person listed as maintainer?
<keescook> generally they contact people directly, or use a bug report.  whatcha lookin' for?
<superm1> well libhdhomerun is sitting at the end still, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue?start=40 I know there were binary NEW source packages uploaded after it that have already cleared
<superm1> so i wasn't sure what the big hold up was
<superm1> and didnt want to poke the admins if there was somewhere they list these sorts of things
<superm1> there is a new version that silicon dust just let me know about to get packaged up, but I wanted to wait for this to clear before I bothered
<DaveMorris> superm1: well its in the bzr now if you wanted to have a look
<superm1> DaveMorris, did you push it up?
<superm1> you need to bzr commit
<superm1> followed by bzr push
<DaveMorris> oh, I did a commi
<superm1> if you attach it directly to that parent branch at bazaar.launchpad.net, you can bzr commit directly
<superm1> without needing to push
<DaveMorris> how do I do that?
<superm1> um
<superm1> man bzr.  i'm not sure ;)
<DaveMorris> are you able to grab the branch though?
<superm1> i just saw it on launchpad.net
<superm1> that it existed
<superm1> but no commits were made yet
<DaveMorris> well I've got a pushed up revison 2 message
<superm1> ah yes
<superm1> i see it
<superm1> you included the pdf
<DaveMorris> did I
<superm1> oh no
<DaveMorris> was it the latexsheet.pdf 1?
<superm1> its a cheat sheet :)
<DaveMorris> yeah, I thought I'd be nice
<superm1> ah good and that README describes exactly what is needed to build it
<superm1> very good
<DaveMorris> I may have missed a package out
<DaveMorris> can you try it for me at some point
<superm1> well i'll try to add it to mythbuntu.org tonight
<superm1> and see
<DaveMorris> superm1: its not read for thaty
<DaveMorris> I've only done about 15%
<superm1> www.mythbuntu.org/documentation ?
<superm1> oh ok
<DaveMorris> I just wanted to get it under SC and this way you can see whats produced, and see if your happy with it
<superm1> ah very good.  I'll build it tonight then
<superm1> good excuse to get exposed to some LaTeX stuff
<DaveMorris> yep
<superm1> all images have to be eps?
<superm1> cant take in jpg/png?
<DaveMorris> nope, not thet way I've done it
<DaveMorris> btw the PDF version is a lot nicer than the html IMO
<DaveMorris> gimp can easily convert to eps though
<superm1> now what you can do so you dont have to do make clean before uploading
<superm1> is bzr ignore FILE
<superm1> for any file you dont want to ever upload
<superm1> this will create a .bzrignore file
<superm1> in the root of the branch
<superm1> so bzr add .bzrignore, and then the next commit will make sure that they never get uploaded by anyone
<DaveMorris> ok, can you use wildcards?
<superm1> um
<superm1> try it and see :)
<DaveMorris> well I've done it
* DaveMorris broke the build in SC already
<superm1> :)
<DaveMorris> fixed it now :)
<superm1> Ok I'm going to need to be running off to my meeting a bit early.  I'll try to make it back in time for the forums meeting, but I can't guarantee i do
<DaveMorris> forums meeting?
<superm1> at 20:00 UTC
<superm1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncilAgenda
<superm1> for requesting our subforum
<DaveMorris> ahhh
<superm1> if you and/or Daviey can attend to answer any questions they have
<superm1> you've got a pretty good feel for what the forum would be used for and such
<laga> i have almost 2000 postings on mythtvtalk. "those forums will be used for whining" ;)
<laga> j/k
<superm1> haha
<superm1> laga, your going too right?
<laga> superm1: when is it?
<superm1> 20:00 UTC
<superm1> about an hour from now
<laga> ah, thanks
<laga> still struggling with the GF *sigh*
<superm1> gotta run though. hopefully things come up well with it :)
<laga> i just want one fscking night off
<laga> yup :)
<DaveMorris> one night off from her?
<laga> yes
<laga> if i introduced a sexual connotation in there, it was *not* done intentionally
<DaveMorris> whats wrong with that then?  And can see read English?
<laga> yes, she can read english. but she complains about my typing being too loud ;)
<DaveMorris> can't see go out with her friends 1 night a week then?
<laga> she's caught a cold, no going out then
<laga> you know
<laga> this always evolves quickly into the "you don't love me anymore" kind of stuff
* laga curses the ubuntu gods :P
<DaveMorris> I've got to start doing my Masters soon, so less time for mythbuntu then :(
<laga> :(
<laga> i have like two or three months off now
<DaveMorris> thing is I wanna get my Masters done ASAP so I can leave for more money :)
<laga> <3 money
<DaveMorris> prehaps someone can hire me to work full time on mythbuntu :)
<laga> superm1: building mythtv in pbuilder now. i'm excited. ;)
<laga> i guess i should make a gutsy VM
<DaveMorris> Daviey: PM
<DaveMorris> is mythweb the only backend plugin available atm?
<laga> if you wanna call it a plugin: yes
<laga> well, user jobs might count as backend plugins as well :P
<DaveMorris> laga Do you know if any of the plugins require extra input from the user?
<laga> um
<laga> what kind of input?
<DaveMorris> found it, like mythtv input :)
<laga> what is mythtv input?
<laga> <- confused :)
<DaveMorris> sorry
<DaveMorris> mythweb, they are asked to enter a password
<laga> uh, in debconf, eg when installing the package, or when using them?
<laga> the password is optional, btw
<DaveMorris> when installing
<DaveMorris> I'm confused about the mysql password
<DaveMorris> is that the password I'm gonna set the db up with, or the password of the database I want to connect to?
<laga> it's the only package coming from the mythplugins source package that'll require user input upon install. if they have the appropriate  debconf priority level set.
<laga> um
<laga> i suppose it asks you for the mysql root password. the mysql password for "mythtv" is a random one afaik
<DaveMorris> hmm, the install docs are gonna be big :)
* DaveMorris has 24 pages and hasn't even finished one path through it
<laga> nice :)
<laga> i wish i knew why mythweb.postinst doesn't exit properly :(
<DaveMorris> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<DaveMorris> hmmm, the installer wouldn't quit for me
<laga> DaveMorris: where?
<laga> dear virtualbox.
<laga> please suck less.
<laga> love, michael
<DaveMorris> no, this was on a real machine
<laga> yeah, but i'm having trouble with virtualbox
<DaveMorris> I got to the parationer, then hit back all the way, then tried to quit and it just locked up
<laga> it tends to freeze when i perform this "acpi shutdown" thingy
<DaveMorris> superm1: are we able to add the plugins and mythoptions the user choose to the review section at the end of the install?
<DaveMorris> hmm latest installer crashed
<superm1> Ok Back
<superm1> looks like we got +1's for the forum
<superm1> very good, nothing was even to it
<superm1> DaveMorris, which ISO?
<laga> darn
<superm1> the very latest (as in generated today)?
<laga> i missed the meeting :'(
* laga has a fit
<laga> mythweb.postinst won't hang if apache_reload() is not called.
<superm1> why is that making it hang?
<laga> i never had to use profanity before i started dealing with computers and cable companies, you know that?
<laga> superm1: i have yet to find out
<DaveMorris> 070620
<laga> i read that debconf can get confused when daemons are spawned, but using "db_stop" should fix that problem
<superm1> DaveMorris, can you grab the one from today
<superm1> 070622
<superm1> it should have the newer glib
<superm1> laga wasn't apache_reload() already being done though?
<DaveMorris> is that the 11MB one?
<superm1> Nope
<superm1> 381 or so
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/iso/mythbuntu-7.10~070622-i386.iso
<laga> superm1: no, it was only called once *before* enable_auth was called. i've changed that now
<DaveMorris> well the error I had was DebconfError(10, "ubiquity/install/drivers dosen't exist")
<superm1> DaveMorris, yea
<superm1> there was a typo
<superm1> forgot a space
<DaveMorris> hehe
<superm1> :)
<DaveMorris> Do you know what the difference is between all the PAL formats on offer during the install?
<superm1> na.  just took them all right from the readme on nvidia's site
<laga> um
<laga> add a country list? :)
<DaveMorris> prehaps
<DaveMorris> my g/f will be here in a mo so l8r guys
<laga> i managed to get another hour off ;)
<superm1> okay cu DaveMorris
<superm1> i'll let you know how the docs Makefile works
<DaveMorris> I'm just about to commit the other stuff I;ve done
<DaveMorris> btw whats the bzr dance for checking in?
<superm1> bzr commit;  bzr push
<DaveMorris> no need to update to see others changes?
<laga> yay yay
<laga> all worky now
* laga does the happy debconf dance
<superm1> um, there is a bzr pull and bzr update too
<superm1> but i'm still a bit confused how to make it all work properly
<superm1> i had to merge changes once
<superm1> with bzr merge
<DaveMorris> fun
<superm1> its on the "todo"
<superm1> to figure out :)
<superm1> laga, what'd you have to do?
<laga> superm1: i moved that restart apache call to the end of the file
<superm1> ah
<Daviey> bzr add is another special move :)
<superm1> i learned how to use 'bzr mv'
<laga> oh, i made another (rather meaningless) change. let's try without that one
<superm1> its a pretty neat thing too
<Daviey> what does it do?
<superm1> moves a bzr directory
<superm1> well a directory
<superm1> within a bzr branch
<laga> heh
<Daviey> mv $old $new ?
<laga> was just gonna say :)
<Daviey> ahh i see; within a branch
<superm1> yea its like a smart move
<superm1> because bzr isn't smart enough to know that you moved something otherwise
<superm1> it would appear
<Daviey> worked out how to dump old revisions?
<superm1> can't
<superm1> only way is fresh branch
<Daviey> that's naff
<superm1> from what the bzr guys told me
<superm1> so once ubiquity is merged upstream, there is going to be a massive branch cleansing
<Daviey> surely it wouldn't be too hard to automate removal..
<Daviey> well i suspect we could just rename the branch to mythbuntu-archieve and start fresh
<Daviey> brb
<superm1> yes
<DaveMorris> superm1: you know the review settings part at the end of the installer
<superm1> Yes
<DaveMorris> are we able add in the myth options the user has chosen?
<superm1> Yes
<superm1> that has been going in and out
<superm1> due to some technical reasons
<superm1> but normally everything is supposed to be shown
<superm1> it normally shows the mysql info
<superm1> the plugins picked
<superm1> the install type
<DaveMorris> ok, coz if I know whats meant to be where I can write the docs, for it, even f its not in the ISO already
<superm1> the prop drivers
<superm1> tv out / tv standard
<superm1> it will show the mythweb password and root mysql password
<superm1> and vnc, openssh, samba, and nfs options eventually too
<DaveMorris> superm1: installer crashed :(
<superm1> on the 0622?
<superm1> or the 0620
<DaveMorris> yes
<DaveMorris> 622
<superm1> damn.  on that summary page?
<DaveMorris> yea
<superm1> well that means that the change i was hoping to overcome the technical problem before didnt work
<superm1> something about textwrap?
<superm1> not being defined
<DaveMorris> yes
<DaveMorris> you want it paste binned?
<superm1> yes please
<superm1> that would be very good
<superm1> i've got a pretty good idea what it should be, but the error will help for sure
<DaveMorris> http://pastebin.com/934367
<superm1> yup thats pretty much what i expected
<superm1> should be a quick fix when I get home
<superm1> thx
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-23
<laga> superm1: which debconf priority do i actually have to use in ubuntu/mythbuntu to get my questions to appear?
<superm1> oh lets see
<superm1> i think medium or high
<superm1> take a look at mythtv-frontend.preinst
<laga> high doesn't work on my feisty install, but it's a server install
<laga> ok
<superm1> and see the priority its got
<superm1> that shows up every time that debconf frontend other than noninteractive is available
<laga> do you meanmythtv-common.config?
<superm1> not having them in front of me - possibly :)
<laga> heh
<laga> seems to be "low"
<laga> well
<superm1> low?
<superm1> well then you've got me - i'll have to see later on
<superm1> what has to be done for them to show
<laga> doesn't make sense, huh?
<laga> needs to be "critical" here.. but .. well..
<laga> beer and my sinusses are making my brains weak :)
<superm1> well clearly critical isn't what it should be
<laga> it's possible my install is broken...
<laga> i'll try it in a VM later
<superm1> i'll add it to my  ever growing list of things to see tonight :)
<laga> heh
<laga> i've got 20 minutes left till the $GF comes
<superm1> well figure it out fast then :)
<superm1> although thats not the most critical thing that it shows
<superm1> as long as there is code to enable it via dpkg-reconfigure
<laga> yes
<laga> the postrm seems to give me trouble... and a debconf template seems to be broken
<laga> but that's not critical
<superm1> keescook, did the bzr changes look good this time around ?
<keescook> was going to look shortly, but currently fighting with celestia
<superm1> fun fun :)
<superm1> keescook, do you know the proper way to work with a bzr branch and many people?  Should everyone have the branch "bound" to the parent?
<superm1> and then bzr update?
<superm1> before making their commits
<keescook> superm1: I've seen a number of ways to work on a branch.
<keescook> with lots of people, I think its easier for everyone to have their own branches
<superm1> i guess i'm just wondering the cleanest way to do it
<keescook> and then one person does the merging and push to the "central" branch
<superm1> with say 3 or 4 people who would be changing something here and there
<keescook> I'm still new to it, but I've seen both styles.
<superm1> so then the person who does the merges, do they have to make a copy of the additional branch?
<superm1> and then bzr merge DIR2 when inside the branch they are merging to?
<ubotu> New bug: #121820 in mythbuntu "Mythbuntu failed installation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121820
<superm1> DaveMorris, you didn't tell me that all these LaTeX packages were 137MB of downloads!
<superm1> DaveMorris, just got the docs built, overall looks like its headed in a very good direction
<superm1> i like the images at the bottom there showing off connections :)
<Xenocide> superm1, ya there?
<kruuli> man im hangover :<
<reclusivemonkey> kruuli: Hair of the dog?
<Morgennebel> Hello
<DaveMorris> superm1: I didn't know how big the packages where!
<DaveMorris> superm1: I wanted to leave the user with no doubt over what they where doing, so I'm prob gonna talk about the different PAL formats as well
<DaveMorris> and I might even talk about DVI, HDMI, VGA
<kruuli> reclusivemonkey: dont know if i know what that means :p
<kruuli> i found something great yesterday .. im already using XBMC on my old xbox .. found a python script that makes the xbox to a frontend :D
<reclusivemonkey> hi kruuli, Its a hangover "cure" which consists of having a small amount of the alcohol you drank to get your hangover in the first place. Can be tricky if you were mixing your drinks ;-)
<kruuli> using just that script and xbmc :>
<kruuli> reclusivemonkey haha .. yeah i was .. whiskey vodka beer will be drunk by the time i finish the "cure" :D
<reclusivemonkey> kruuli: lol, yeah maybe not the best cure in this case...
<blitzcoder> Hi. I use Ubuntu an try to install MythTV, but it doenst work. when I wnat to run setup, It just throws a SegFault (Core Comped)
<blitzcoder> Dumped*
<blitzcoder> Any Idea?
<laga> what does it say in the terminal?
<blitzcoder> Mom, i'll post the Complete output
<blitzcoder> http://nopaste.info/681f9f2223.html
<blitzcoder> Same when I start normal mythtv
<blitzcoder> Maybe he has Problems with my 2 Screens+Xinerama
<laga> interesting
<laga> please start mythtv-setup -v all
<blitzcoder> Wahoo
<blitzcoder> http://nopaste.info/88a9f26a13.html
<blitzcoder> Just a few MySQl Querys
<laga> hm
<blitzcoder> Hm, he asked me to Fill the DB
<blitzcoder> It semms he didn't
<laga> who's "he"?
<laga> blitzcoder: try mythtv-setup -O ThemePainter=qt to see if it helps
<blitzcoder> Hm. No.
<blitzcoder> My I try the CVS/SVN Version?
<blitzcoder> May*
<blitzcoder> Hm, I'll try to Compile it
<blitzcoder> Any Idea how long does it take?
<blitzcoder> Intel P4 3,0
<perlmonkey> hi
* laga waves
<perlmonkey> does anyone run mythtv under Feisty? I'm having a problem, just installed mythtv but the mythtv-setup prog runs everytime I start mythfrontend. any ideas?
<DaveMorris> Your using gnome?
<DaveMorris> System -> Preferences -> Sessions then disable the mythtv program by clicking on the box
<perlmonkey> I'm running xfce4
<DaveMorris> oh sorry, I jsut re read your post
<DaveMorris> mythtv-setup runs
<laga> he's gone
<laga> and so am i :) ttyl
<DaveMorris> l8rs
* DaveMorris goes as well
<perlmonkey> sorry, mythtv-setup crashed my X session
<laga> i'll start sshd on this box so i can keep working on the packages
<perlmonkey> DaveMorris: what was that advice you gave earlier
<perlmonkey> is it normal for X to restart each time mythtv-setup runs?
<perlmonkey> Jun 23 14:31:06 kayak gdm[7590] : gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<perlmonkey> Jun 23 14:13:25 kayak gconfd (paul-7260): Received signal 15, shutting down cleanly
<DaveMorris> perlmonkey: I read your post wrong :(
<DaveMorris> mythtv-setup will run each time if it can't connect to a database
<DaveMorris> s/database/backend
<DaveMorris> are you running the backend on the same machine as the frontend?
<perlmonkey> sorry
<perlmonkey> DaveMorris: thanks thats very helpful Dave, I think I solved it based on what you said
<perlmonkey> yes
<perlmonkey> I got the backend running now finally
<perlmonkey> I'm about to try the frontend, but it usually starts mythtv-setup and then crashes my X
<perlmonkey> maybe now the backend is running it will be ok *fingers crossed*
<DaveMorris> are you using dual screens?
<perlmonkey> still no lack starting frontend, always starts mythtv-setup and then crashes X on closing
<perlmonkey> nah
<perlmonkey> *luck
<DaveMorris> do you have another linux machine on your network?
<perlmonkey> ya, my setup is like this:
<perlmonkey> server box (running mysql)  client box running mythtv backend and frontend, no connection to tv
<perlmonkey> my mythtv folder is mounted on server using nfs
<DaveMorris> ok, the backend exects the mysql db to be on the local machine
<perlmonkey> my aim is to have 3 frontends and one backend connected to tv
<DaveMorris> so your server box is exporting via NFS where your recordings are gonna get saved.  It also has the mysql DB.
<DaveMorris> The backend mounts the NFS
<DaveMorris> superm1: you awake yet?
<perlmonkey> yes
<DaveMorris> why can't you run the DB on your backend?
<perlmonkey> I had this setup working fine until I moved to Ubuntu
<perlmonkey> and now its all screwed
<perlmonkey> well I thought it better to use the mysql I already had installed
<perlmonkey> because that server is always on, and is accessible to all frontends then
<DaveMorris> but the frontends also need the backend to be running
<perlmonkey> sorry
<DaveMorris> My server has the backend on it
<perlmonkey> i mean, the mysql server is accessible to both backends then
<perlmonkey> as I have two backends
<perlmonkey> one master and one secondary
<DaveMorris> ok
<DaveMorris> I'm not sure how that can be setup, however do you get any error messages when mythtv-setup crashes?
<perlmonkey> one is for cable and one is for regular tv
<perlmonkey> all I get is this:
<DaveMorris> have you tried forwarding X to another machine and doing it that way?
<perlmonkey> Jun 23 14:52:26 kayak gconfd (paul-8509): Received signal 15, shutting down cleanly
<perlmonkey> Jun 23 14:52:28 kayak gdm[8428] : gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<perlmonkey> I haven't tried that, might be an idea
* perlmonkey tries to simplify things
<DaveMorris> you know how to do it?
<perlmonkey> I dunno how :-/
<perlmonkey> that would be useful to know
<DaveMorris> ssh -X userid@ip/hostname
<DaveMorris> then 'mythtv-setup' but it'll be a tad slow as its alot of data to encrypt
<perlmonkey> thanks :)
<perlmonkey> grrrr crashed X again
<DaveMorris> tbh I've only used gnome, so it might just be an issue with Xfce
<perlmonkey> could be yes
<DaveMorris> my server has gnome installed, but set not to start by default
<perlmonkey> strange
<perlmonkey> mythbackend starts but is not showing in ps list and no error is reported
<laga> take a look at the log files
<perlmonkey> no error reported in mythtv log
<perlmonkey> something weird going on
<laga> backend log?
<perlmonkey> ya
* perlmonkey checks
<perlmonkey> damnit
<laga> ?
<perlmonkey> its trying to connect on localhost instead of the server IP i entered in mysql.txt in /etc/mythtv
<perlmonkey> why does it ignore it
<laga> ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt might take precedence
<perlmonkey> ah
<perlmonkey> I copied my mysql.txt there and verified, and restarted backend, made no difference :-/
<perlmonkey> still its trying on localhost
<laga> what is it trying on localhost
<perlmonkey> Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'kayak' (using password: YES)
<laga> huh?
<perlmonkey> QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
<perlmonkey> 2007-06-23 16:50:05.780 DB Error (KickDatabase):
<perlmonkey> :-/
<perlmonkey> do you understand it?
<perlmonkey> Query was: SELECT NULL;
<laga> there is not "localhost".
<perlmonkey> 2007-06-23 16:50:05.847 Failed to init MythContext, exiting.
<perlmonkey> kayak = machine I'm using to run backend on
<perlmonkey> my mysql server is on magnia
<laga> hm
<perlmonkey> DBHostName=192.168.1.1
<perlmonkey> :-/
<perlmonkey> what more can I do
<laga> does 192.168.1.1 point to magnia?
<perlmonkey> yup
<perlmonkey> but why is mythbackend trying to connect to mysql on kayak
<perlmonkey> when its been told to use the IP of magnia
<laga> maybe there is another mysql.txt
<laga> use updatedb and locate
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> good plan
<perlmonkey> my brain is more fried than one of them chicken nuggets at KFC
<laga> been drinking?
<perlmonkey> phew 7 copies
<perlmonkey> no i dont touch the stuff
<laga> crack?
<laga> ;)
<laga> my brain feels fried, too
<laga> stupid cold and i'm in a meeting, writing articles for our student year book
<perlmonkey> haha
<perlmonkey> ahh
<perlmonkey> still wont run, stupid thing
<perlmonkey> still trying to connect on localserver, ignoring all of the 7 identical copies of mysql.txt
<perlmonkey> *throws hands up in air*
<laga> :(
<laga> that's odd
<perlmonkey> illogical
<perlmonkey> maybe i shud just remove everything and start over
<laga> sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force mythtv-database
<laga> try that
<perlmonkey> thanks
<perlmonkey> grrrr
<perlmonkey> does anyone know the password for user mythtv
<majoridiot> for mysql?
<perlmonkey> ya
<perlmonkey> well the system password
<laga>  /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<laga> oh
<perlmonkey> to login to X
<laga> there is none, afaik
<perlmonkey> how do you login to X then as mythtv
<majoridiot> login as your normal user, not mythv
<perlmonkey> but the instructions on Ubuntu howto are telling me to login as mythtv user
<majoridiot> paste a link
<perlmonkey> if I login as normal user I can't run mythtv-setup or it goes mental
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Backend_Frontend_Desktop_O
<majoridiot> which step?
<perlmonkey> "You must run mythtv-setup as the "mythtv" user in order to complete mythtv configuration"
<perlmonkey> under Configuring mythtv-backend
<perlmonkey> says
<majoridiot> have you completed installation or still installing?
<perlmonkey> Note that this program requires an X display, so you must either login to an X session as the "mythtv" user, or otherwise arrange for that user to have access to your X display.
<perlmonkey> still installing
<majoridiot> ignore that and continue
<majoridiot> ;)
<majoridiot> seriously.
<majoridiot> (it all fixes itself)
<perlmonkey> I can't get any further tho  :-/
<perlmonkey> backend refuses to start and fires up mythtv-setup everytime
<perlmonkey> and since its not running as mythtv user it seems unable to access the right settings or write a txt file
<perlmonkey> im caught in a loop
<majoridiot> sec
<perlmonkey> do you think it might be because I am not running mysql on same server as backend?
<majoridiot> uh... yeah. that's an important thing to note.
<perlmonkey> well I have mysql running
<majoridiot> *rolls his eyes*
<perlmonkey> but I dont want to connect to that server, I want to use my old mysql server db
<majoridiot> k
<perlmonkey> is it possible?
<majoridiot> do you know the password to your old DB?
<perlmonkey> yeah
<majoridiot> k
<perlmonkey> i kept the mysql.txt file
<majoridiot> run mythtv-setup
<perlmonkey> ok
<majoridiot> enter the address of the server running the DB
<perlmonkey> I tried that and it has the right details to the old DB
<majoridiot> and the appropriate info for that db... password, etc.
<perlmonkey> but it just doesnt seem to be able to use them for some reason
<perlmonkey> backend reports: Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'kayak' (using password: YES)
<perlmonkey> its still lookin locally for db
<perlmonkey> kayak = machine backend is on, not my mysql server
<perlmonkey> oh wait
<perlmonkey> that doesn't mean it does it
<perlmonkey> that means mytv @ machine kayak, cud not login to mysql server eh
<perlmonkey> doesnt mean, mysql server @ kayak?
<majoridiot> correct
<perlmonkey> phew
<perlmonkey> I better double check my pw
<majoridiot> also...
<perlmonkey> woah
<perlmonkey> password was wrong
<perlmonkey> majoridiot you'e a genius, thanks a lot man
<majoridiot> make sure that /etc/mysql/my.cnf on the machine running the DB you want to use has "bind-address= 127.0.0.1" commented out with a hash (restart the db if needed)
<perlmonkey> 3 hrs been fighting it
<laga> o_O
<majoridiot> :) glad you got it going, dude!
<perlmonkey> laga thanks too earlier
<perlmonkey> sorry for leading on a wild goose chase, simple things can be overlooked eh
<laga> hehe
<majoridiot> yup.
<majoridiot> easy to do.
<perlmonkey> phew i wonder i will be able to access all my old recordings and stuff now
<majoridiot> should be able to.
<perlmonkey> i initially installed mythtv under Debian and Ive since switched to Ubuntu, but all my mythtv stuff was on a separate hdd which has remained untouched
<perlmonkey> should be ok eh
<majoridiot> unless you moved the drive with the recordings to another machine.
<perlmonkey> nah its still here
<majoridiot> should be fine, then.
<perlmonkey> and slightly full ;-)
<perlmonkey> woah its all working
<perlmonkey> thanks guys!
<majoridiot> :D
<majoridiot> yw
<majoridiot> enjoy!
* perlmonkey does a monkey dance i
<laga> omg it's balmer
<perlmonkey> haha steve balmer style
<perlmonkey> I lost my sound :-/
<laga> :'(
<majoridiot> fix the settings
<superm1_> DaveMorris, i'm here
<superm1_> i've had errands i've been running all morning
<superm1_> so i just got back to my machine
<laga> morning superm1_
<superm1_> well afternoon now :)
<superm1_> but hi
<laga> yes, i'm working on the password stuff, no worries
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> i wasn't worried yet :)
<laga> :)
<laga> there are lots of small things that need to be taken care of
<majoridiot> superm1_ : i should have time for testing today
<majoridiot> which image needs tested?
<superm1_> majoridiot, ooh good.
<superm1_> well let me think which one isn't broke
<superm1_> because lately i broke a lot of them
<majoridiot> hehe
<superm1_> majoridiot, could you hold off a bit, i'll do a rebuild with last night's changes, and hopefully you can just test off the current one that i've got then
<superm1_> i think i might have restabalized it
<majoridiot> at your discretion...
<majoridiot> i just know you needed testing and today i have time
<superm1_> all day or just for a bit?
* majoridiot shut off his cellphone
<superm1_> or can it be localized for later?
<majoridiot> pretty much all day :)
<superm1_> okay good good.  i'll kick off a rebuild of ubiquity and try these out.  otherwise i'll have you downloading 2-4 gigs of images trying to find the last stable one :)
<majoridiot> i need to move the osx hd from the testbox to the backend... other than that, i'm good to go whenever.
* majoridiot prefers the most stable
<majoridiot> :P
<superm1_> majoridiot, you saw my mail about us getting the forums correct?
<majoridiot> just replied. :)
<majoridiot> VG news
<superm1_> ah
<majoridiot> i'm hoping to have time to code some more firewire tools today, too... that project had to be put on hold as well.
<superm1_> i was gonna ask what happened with that too
<superm1_> well won't have to worry about maintaining the forums for at least another 1-2 months
<superm1_> until we can announce beta
<superm1_> i'm thinking at least 1-2 more alphas next month followed by beta in august
<majoridiot> that timing is much better for me
<superm1_> laga, i didn't get to set up my ccache'd pbuilder yet - did it speed things up for you?
<majoridiot> made great progress on the fw project until everything went sideways a few weeks ago... haven't had the time or energy for anything beyond thinking about it.  but there's a plan to work.
<superm1_> did you end up recruiting the other guys you were looking for?
<laga> superm1_: havent tried it either
<laga> too little time to get anything done correctly
<superm1_> laga, fell asleep last night while i was waiting for a test build :)
<majoridiot> superm1_: no recruits yet... still working alone.
<superm1_> didn't you find some folks with interest in said project though?
<majoridiot> one guy that is helping with research... but nobody with the needed skillz, yet.
<majoridiot> still a lot of background to cover before that is critical.
<laga> superm1_: looks like the ubuntu guys will work on their own solution to the mysql root problem.
<laga> in bug 119075
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119075 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "Root password policy for mysql" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119075
<superm1_> ubuntu guys?
<superm1_> ah
<superm1_> laga, so what do you think is the best approach re: that mysql password issue then,  just let them sort out the entire thing?
<laga> for now, yes
<laga> i'm busy enough as it is
<superm1_> well hopefully you don't lose too much sleep on this mythweb thing
<laga> na, i won't
<laga> i just wanna do it properly ;)
* majoridiot wonders what fun there is in that
<laga> well
<laga> that is the fun part
<majoridiot> ;)
<laga> i'm a student, so i'm not used to doing things properly
* majoridiot understands
<majoridiot> hehe
<laga> superm1_: we can still use the "debian-sys-maint" to initialize the database, it doesn't have to be root
<superm1_> laga, thats a good point
<majoridiot> superm1_: ok... i have the osx drive pulled and the testbox running again.  i can drop it in the backend and test whenever you are ready.
<superm1_> majoridiot, okay.  still yet tracking down a big annoyance in a template
<superm1_> i'll let you know when i've got it
<majoridiot> k
<laga> heh
<laga> nice. aptitude purge mythweb stills fails with "subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 128", but running "sudo sh -e /var/lib/dpkg/info/mythweb.postrm purge" works fine
<laga> "128" equals "invalid argument to exit"
<laga> i don't understand it. *sigh*
<majoridiot> does it purge but error on exit or just error?
<laga> majoridiot: the package content is still there on the file system
<majoridiot> hm.
<laga> i'll upload some logs
<laga> http://www.pastebin.ca/586332
<laga> ^^ that's the postrm
<laga> http://www.pastebin.ca/586334
<laga> ^^that's the aptitude log
<superm1_> laga, does the reload fail?
<laga> superm1_: it shouldn't matter since it's using || true
<laga> i'll append || true to the apache_reload call
<superm1_> well you need to identify where things are failing
<superm1_> adding a lot of echo's
<superm1_> around statements
<superm1_> will help
<laga> ah, thanks
<laga> i'll try that
<laga> basic debugging techniques :)
<laga> i believe the error stems from the db_purge command. apache2 reloads fine.
<laga> i'll investigate tomorrow, gotta get ready now
<superm1_> k
<superm1_> cu
<superm1_> oddly enough the error i'm trying to debug stems from a debconf file with an exit code i dont like either, 10
<superm1_> whatever that represents
<laga> heh
<DaveMorris> superm1_: you around?
<superm1_> ys
<superm1_> +e
<DaveMorris> what licence did you want the install docs etc under?
<superm1_> probably easiest to go GPL
<DaveMorris> GPL for documentation?  Can you do that?
<superm1_> you can do it for artwork
* majoridiot thbelieves so
<majoridiot> -th
<DaveMorris> We'll need to take some photo's of the connection types then for a GPL licence
<DaveMorris> to replace the ones from wikipedia
<superm1_> what is the license on those?
<superm1_> creative commons?
<DaveMorris> CC I think
<superm1_> well i'm not tied to GPL, CC might be easier in that respect
<superm1_> i've just worked with it more
<DaveMorris> Our install manual is gonna end up at over 100 pages me thinks
<superm1_> omg
<superm1_> erally?
<DaveMorris> yeah with all the different ways you can install
<majoridiot> there's a LOT to cover.
<DaveMorris> I've currently got 30 pages
<superm1_> well luckily if its broken up right, things can be re-included
<superm1_> in different sections
<superm1_> similar to how majoridiot has the h.u.c pages now
<DaveMorris> yeah, also with the screen shots its not much text per page
<DaveMorris> h.u.c. pages?
<superm1_> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
* majoridiot glad to know the h.u.c. reference confuses other people too
<majoridiot> hehe
<DaveMorris> majoridiot: ok if I still stuff from there?
<DaveMorris> s/still/steal
<majoridiot> it's not stealing
<majoridiot> have at it
<majoridiot> :)
* superm1_ is very frustrated with debconf.  it doesn't like his templates at all
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-24
<DaveMorris> superm1: is the ISO gonna be fix for tomorrow?
<DaveMorris> http://greenacre.no-ip.com/dave/stuff/complete-manual.pdf <-- latest build of the manual for those interested
<superm1> DaveMorris, i should hopefully have it fixed today :)
<superm1> i think i finally identified why debconf hates me
<DaveMorris> well its bed time, so tomorrow ;)
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> night then
<DaveMorris> PM me with any other areas I should talk about in the manual
<superm1> ok
<DaveMorris> I might talk about hardare requirements somehwere
<superm1> that would be pretty good
<superm1> its just difficult to describe such things
<superm1> because it works on many ranges
<superm1> okay majoridiot, i've got what should work here - but an ISO needs to be generated to verify.  so i'm going to scp this stuff to pegasus and kick off the ISO build
<superm1> in the interim
<superm1> can you boot a live disk with the ati card and another with the nvidia card in
<majoridiot> k.  lemme know.
<superm1> and send me the xorg.conf's that you get generated
<majoridiot> i can do it each way, yes.
<superm1> I want to make sure the same things are getting generated pre-install here
<superm1> because it appears that it doesn't want to use anything but the vesa driver on all the machines i've tried
<majoridiot> i'll install each way
<majoridiot> nvidia first, since that's what is there right now.
<superm1> well no need for an install
<superm1> just boot it
<superm1> and in live mode
<superm1> paste the xorg.conf at a pastebin
<superm1> !pastebin
<superm1> like that
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superm1> and i'll compare with what i've been seeing
<majoridiot> k... if i'm just booting, where will i find the xorg.conf?
<superm1> /etc/X11
<majoridiot> (never booted mythbuntu yet)
<superm1> well a regular ubuntu disk
<superm1> sorry should have specified
<superm1> i wanted to compare what a regular feisty live disk
<superm1> generates compared to a mythbuntu disk
<superm1> for the xorg.conf
<superm1> and make sure that they are the same
* majoridiot is now confused
<superm1> haha
<superm1> just grab a 7.04 normal feisty gnomified disk
<superm1> and boot that
<superm1> while your in live mode, take a look at the xorg.conf it used
<superm1> and when the new buntu ISO finishes generating, the two can be compared
<superm1>  s/buntu/mythbuntu/
<majoridiot> k.
<majoridiot> no need to swap out the hd then.
<superm1> right not yet at least
<majoridiot> np
<majoridiot> k... going to generate that info now.
<majoridiot> biab
<superm1> k
<majoridiot> superm1: nvidia- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26945/
<majoridiot> superm1: ati- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26946/
* majoridiot goes off to cook some noodles
<superm1> ah interesting
<superm1> OK.  The ISO generation is still running.  i'll ping as soon as its done
<superm1> majoridiot, http://mythbuntu.org/files/iso/mythbuntu-7.10~070623-i386.iso
* majoridiot is munching some noodles... :)
<majoridiot> nice speed :)
<superm1> hopefully things work with this one :)
<majoridiot> what do you want me to try?
<superm1> install with an nvidia card
<superm1> and see if it detects your proprietary driver
<superm1> preferably if you can install and activate tv out during install
<superm1> (it is activated on the next boot)
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> checking for defects... it looks *VERY* nice :D
<superm1> man you beat me to the download :)
<majoridiot> and the burn
<majoridiot> :P
<superm1> i started it 35 sec before telling you
<superm1> thinking i'd beat you...
<majoridiot> i got it avg 1100Kbps
<superm1> woah
<superm1> okay i got around 500
<majoridiot> s'why i said "nice speed"
<superm1> now i'm hoping that the installer doesn't segfault upon opening
<superm1> if nothing happens when you double clikc it let me know
<majoridiot> 235+ copies have seeded from my box :)
<superm1> there is an annoying glib bug that I'm attempting to workaround
<majoridiot> hm. burn errors.
<superm1> well dont trust that actually
<superm1> i think the way its calculated is wrong
<superm1> on mythbuntu atm
<majoridiot> k
<superm1> i havent looked much into it
<rogue780> superm1, has that sata bug been resolved yet?
<superm1> no new kernel releases, so i dont think so
<majoridiot> ok... going to swap out drives and try an install.
<majoridiot> biab
<superm1> rogue780, do u remember the bug number i posted?
<superm1> majoridiot, pull any extra drives out too
<rogue780> superm1, lemme look at the log
<superm1> i noticed that grub likes to write on the mbr of drives
<majoridiot> rougue780: the gfx look TITS, thus far!
<rogue780> majoridiot, thanks, I'm working on a slightly better one atm
* majoridiot has now gone to install
<rogue780> Launchpad bug 106864 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty boot fail "can't access tty" IDE SATA problem" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106864
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106864 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty boot fail "can't access tty" IDE SATA problem" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106864
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106864 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty boot fail "can't access tty" IDE SATA problem" [High,Confirmed] 
<superm1> rogue780, i'd say subscribe to that bug
<superm1> and you'll hear once its fixed
<superm1> and i can generate a new ISO for it then
<rogue780> sweet
<superm1> majoridiot, you didnt start install yet did you?
<superm1> i see something that needs to be changed
<superm1> before you start it
<superm1> your going to have to open a terminal and edit a file to take out a line (because I didn't commit one change I forgot about)
<superm1> /usr/lib/ubiquity/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-apply
<superm1> you need to take out the line that says "update-rc.d samba defaults"
<majoridiot> already started it.
<majoridiot> (double-click on install was dificult)
<superm1> okay before it gets to 83 percent
<superm1> you have to edit this file then
<superm1> otherwise it will fail
<majoridiot> ok... i caught it.
<majoridiot> pain in the ass...
<majoridiot> :P
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well i didn't realize my commit back to bzr didn't include samba installation yet
<superm1> i'm thinking faster than i'm typing unfortunately
* majoridiot is going back to the other room for the install
<majoridiot> superm1: major ubiquity crashes at the end of installation
<majoridiot> traceback is quite a list
<superm1> argh. really?
<majoridiot> do i need to note by hand for you?
<superm1> at what percent
<majoridiot> at the very end... sec.
<superm1> did it detect the video card correctly when you checked the proprietary driver button?
<superm1> oh something about configure_services()?
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> @ 94%
<superm1> okay i've got a few more things to put in yet then
<majoridiot> mythbuntu_install.py line 132
<superm1> didn't realize that code would actually get called
<superm1> did nvidia get detected during install thou?
<majoridiot> self.configure_services()
<majoridiot> no attribute configure_services
<majoridiot> shall i continue on if possible?
<superm1> at this point no.  i've got a few other odds and ends that i'll fix first
<majoridiot> it asked if i wanted the prop driver and let me select tv-out, etc. so i think so.
<majoridiot> everything looked ok until the crash @ 94%
* majoridiot goes to put the server back together so he can watch tv
<superm1> okay thanks majoridiot
<superm1> i'll let you know if i get another build worthwhile testing tonight
<majoridiot> k
<rogue780> ya'll hear? ubuntu is outselling vista on amazon now
<superm1> really?
<superm1> um isn't ubuntu free?
<superm1> :)
<rogue780> superm1, look at www.geocities.com/rogue780/mythbuntutest.png
<superm1> ah i'm liking that effect
<rogue780> superm1, look at www.geocities.com/rogue780/mythbuntutest3.png ... early stages
<superm1> ah indeed working the way up.  shouldnt that circle be an ubuntu though?
<superm1> err is ubuntu a noun?
<superm1> um an ubuntu logo
<rogue780> yeah...haven't figured out how to trisect a circle yet and make it look good...it'll get there
<rogue780> anyway. I think I'm getting better w/the gimp
<superm1> i'll def. agree there :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121914 in ubiquity "mythbuntu installer crashed (dup-of: 121851)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121914
<ubotu> New bug: #121851 in ubiquity "Mythbuntu.org 7.04-070603 i386 Installer crashed (dup-of: 119055)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121851
<rogue780> superm1, you there?
<superm1> yea
<rogue780> check out www.geocities.com/rogue780/mythbuntutest4.png
<superm1> ah like the new tv
<superm1> the circle has to be rotated about -35 - -45 degrees
<superm1> and you need to be careful with that outline, some of its hard to read on the middlish letters
<rogue780> yeah... I'll fix the rotation (brain fart) and I'm trying to get a plugin installed that will fix the glow issue
<rogue780> I actually managed to make everything myself on this one and not borrow and modify from something else
<kruuli> whats that font called rogue780?
<rogue780> kruuli, "Ubuntu-Title Not-rotated"
<rogue780> sudo apt-get install ttf-ubuntu-title
<kruuli> rogue780 thanks :>
<kruuli> so happy .. finaly got my xbox frontend to work :>
<kruuli> no more problems with my crappy unichrome card as i wont need it !:D
<rogue780> kruuli, how much of a challenge was that? and can you use the xbox remote with mythtv?
<kruuli> only thing left is the eternal soundcard to work with ubuntu :>
<kruuli> rogue780 well actually it was none at all
<rogue780> ?
<rogue780> someone else did it for ya?
<kruuli> been using XBMC for a couple of years
<kruuli> and its a python script called xbmcmythtv
<rogue780> I've been wanting to convert my xbox...but I have issues with modchips
<kruuli> you have why?
<rogue780> never seem to work for me. I tried modding a ps2 once...never got the mod chip to work. then the psu fried
<kruuli> the only problem i had was making mysql going back to oldpassword (they changed the standard in the latest release)
<kruuli> rogue780 heh been modding a couple of boxes for my friend
<kruuli> did it oldschool with soldering and stuff .. but i think you can buy solderless now
<rogue780> kruuli, you wouldn't happen to be around maryland would you?
<kruuli> if your not out for HD .. the old xbox realy is the ultimate media machine :>
<kruuli> rogue780 heh way off .. stockholm sweden :p
<rogue780> indeed.
<rogue780> I've always wanted to go to sweeden. my great grandmother came from there.
<rogue780> and I like those...whaddya call em...ablskeevers?
<rogue780> the little spherical pancake thingies?
<rogue780> afk
<kruuli> rogue780 if you visit come in the summer if you dont want 20- C :>
<kruuli> haha spherical pancake thingies?? .. are you talking about "plttar" there like small pancakes..
<kruuli> anyway you should chip your xbox .. buy a solderless chip .. slap it on put a bios on it throw in XBMC and your done .. easy like a pancake as we say in sweden :>
<rogue780> kruuli, are there ikea stores in sweeden? or is that an american invention?
<kruuli> lol :)
<kruuli> IKEA was founded by Ingvar Kamprad (IKea) a swedish bloke :)
<kruuli> so yeah we have lots of IKEAs here
<kruuli> quality sucks though :>
<kruuli> but hes doing something right .. hes like top 15 of the filthy rich in the world
<kruuli> still he drives around in an old Volvo (swedish car) :p
<rogue780> superm1, check out www.geocities.com/rogue780/mythbuntutest4.png ... is that better?
<superm1> getting better
<superm1> is it on purpose that the glows point to the center?
<rogue780> yes. I can change that and make it all even if you want
<Daviey> rogue780: you need a better host - hourly bandwidth reached
<superm1> Daviey, good news here
<superm1> today's earlier ISO works as expected ..... there is now samba/nfs support included and i've verified both ati and nvidia proprietaries are working
<superm1> i'm going to do a new test in a few minutes with the openssh and VNC support enabled
<rogue780> Daviey, my bad....it was free
<Daviey> superm1: WOW
<Daviey> i'll run the iso tommorow
<Daviey> rogue780: no worries; i'll look in 12 mins :)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> just want to get the ssh/vnc working, and then i'm done for today and need to start on my presentation for ULive
<Daviey> booooooooo
* Daviey got a new case....
<Daviey> has a VFD module & buttons
<Daviey> "hub 4-8:1.0: Cannot enable port 3.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?"
<superm1> try another cable?
<superm1> ;)
<Daviey> superm1: it's a pcb 'cable'
<Daviey> bbl
<superm1> k
<superm1> cu
<rogue780> superm1, I'll make mythbuntutest5.png with everything being even
<superm1> k
<majoridiot> ping superm1
<superm1> hey majoridiot
<superm1> you saw my mail?
<majoridiot> hola
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> still good to test that build?
<superm1> yup
<majoridiot> k.  downloading it now.
<superm1> been going at it since i got up this morning, i was just going to kick off one more that enables both ssh and vnc - but neither of those are of concern to test what you were going to test
<superm1> let me know when your download finishes, i'm going to rename it so as to not overwrite it
<majoridiot> is the samba thing fixed or should i plan to delete that line again?
<superm1> that is fixed
<majoridiot> appx 3 minutes
<superm1> another buddy of mine was downloading it at 990 KB/s earlier
<majoridiot> 1250Kbps down :)
<superm1> that's very nice
<majoridiot> agreed
<superm1> imbrandon, are you here?
<majoridiot> superm1: download complete
<superm1> okay i'll kick off the next one then
<rogue780> Daviey, superm1 do ya'll have google docs?
<superm1> yes
<Daviey> yep
<majoridiot> k... going to swap out drives and test.  ping me if needed- i'll be in another room.
<superm1> ok
<rogue780> superm1, I added you as a collaborator to a google doc titled mythbuntulogo
<rogue780> it's easier than using geocities or opening my network to the outside world
<superm1> rogue780, there's actually an easier way
<superm1> you heard of googlepages ?
<superm1> goto USERNAME.googlepages.com
<superm1> and take a gander
<rogue780> well I'll be darned. I love google
<superm1> http://superm1.googlepages.com/  like that is mine, which i used for a senior design portfolio
<rogue780> ok
<rogue780> http://rogue780.googlepages.com/mythbuntutest5.png :)
<rogue780> err maybe not
<rogue780> I'm an idiot
<Daviey> rogue780: you're quite the artist!
<rogue780> http://shawn.haggard@googlepages.com/mythbuntu5.png
<rogue780> did that link work?
<Daviey> no
<rogue780> http://shawn.haggard.googlepages.com/mythbuntutest5.png
<rogue780> I love going between my laptop and vnc
<superm1> ah that's looking a lot better rogue780
<rogue780> no copy paste
<rogue780> so I'm not entirely sure what to do with the TV, although I think it shouldn't remain white
<superm1> rogue780, have you talked it over with the other artwork folks?
<rogue780> not yet. I actually just got that e-mail from you a few minutes ago
<superm1> ah okay.  Well do email them, i'd like to see some good results by the end of the summer between the four of you :)
<Daviey> afkb
<superm1> afkb?
<Daviey> away from keyboard... 'now'
<superm1> ah
<superm1> ok
<DaveMorris> superm1: a new ISO to test yet?
<superm1> DaveMorris, depends what you want to test?
<superm1> :)
<DaveMorris> will it install?  So I can write docs on mythtv-setup ?
<superm1> Yup
<superm1> the one i'm generating right now hopefully will also have ssh and vnc functional
<superm1> but this mornings works
<superm1> and gets you samba/nfs any plugin selections, theme selections
<superm1> its not active for mysql root password yet or for mythweb htaccess pass though
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-16
<ChrisC35> hey Daviey
<Daviey> ChrisC35: :)
<ChrisC35> hey - on that page in followed the instructions for 'obtaining the driver'  - the last step run 'modprobe cx18' i just typed modprobe cx18 and nothing is outputed. does that sound normal?
<ChrisC35> just back to command prompt\
<ChrisC35> this is the page again: http://www.ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Cx18
<superm1> abarbaccia, try looking in the amd control centre
<superm1> for what monitors it sees connected
<Daviey> ChrisC35: no output from modprobe $module is good
<Daviey> means it successfully loaded
<ChrisC35> ok - do I have to follow the instructions for 'Firmware' ?
<Daviey> probably
<ChrisC35> whats wierd is it says it needs to be extracted from teh windows driver
<Daviey> ChrisC35: yeah, it's the firmware
<Daviey> as itisn't on their site, or in the restricted ubuntu package yet
 * Daviey --> bed
<ChrisC35> what is firmware exactly?
<ChrisC35> ok , well thanks for your help
<hads> MythbuntuControlCentre/core.py breaks if there's an empty line in your passw - not sure why there was an empty line in my passwd.
<ChrisC35> hi
<ChrisC35> for these instructions: Unzip, then copy the following files to the firmware directory and rename them as follows:
<ChrisC35> Drivers/Driver18/hcw18apu.rom -> v4l-cx23418-apu.fw
<ChrisC35> from this page: http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Cx18
<ChrisC35> i'm not quite following - i get to copy the file, but where to I cophy it to? is the 'v4l - ' part of the new filename? or a reference to where it is going? where is the firmware directory in mythbuntu?
<superm1> hads, can you file a bug?
<superm1> and/or patch ;)
<ChrisC35> i think i did it
<hads> superm1: I will once I can figure out why I can't launch it anymore :)
<hads> superm1: Bug #240275
<superm1> thanks hads
<hads> NP
<hads> Is there a recommended way to run MCC via SSH?
<superm1> you need a -X and a -Y
<superm1> if you are having crash problems, then run it like this:
<superm1> sudo /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre
<hads> Yeah, I thought just forwarding would do it. Seems I'm missing xorgconfig
<superm1> are you on intrepid or hardy?
<hads> Just hardy
<superm1> okay (phew)
<superm1> i know there is going to be breakage with that on intrepid
<hads> I'm contemplating moving to a package install but alredy have quote a bit of existing source setup.
<superm1> ah that's why you are missing xorgconfig :)
<superm1> the dependencies get a little wacky when you dont add it all in together
<hads> I just installed mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> yeah, xorgconfig usually comes in with displayconfig-gtk
<hads> Wanted to have a play with it :)
<superm1> which is by default on most ubuntu installs
<superm1> and on mythbuntu installs
<superm1> it should be a default on mythbuntu-control-centre install, but it looks like forgot to put that dependency in
<hads> Ah great thanks, I was having trouble finding the package.
<superm1> if that's all that's causing your bug, its at least an easy fix
<superm1> kde-guidance provides it
<hads> I can't remember what install disk was used for this box, it wasn't a desktop install from memory and it's been upgraded since.
<hads> So probably not your normal target
<hads> Yeah, pulling in displayconfig-gtk fixed it.
<abarbaccia> superm1: back to my hdmi problem -- catalyst controller sees the monitor but says connection is DVI. I'm using a HDMI->DVI cable to test...
<superm1> abarbaccia,so that sounds accurate
<superm1> you just need to enable the second monitor via the catalyst control center
<abarbaccia> but why no picture then...
<abarbaccia> 2nd monitor?
<abarbaccia> there's only one...
<superm1> how did you look at catalyst control center then?
<abarbaccia> superm1: vnc ;-)
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> so does it claim that the monitor is "enabled"?
<abarbaccia> superm1: yes.
<abarbaccia> and when the machine is starting up hdmi works (see txt, and mythbuntu logo, etc)
<superm1> then check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<abarbaccia> then when driver loads and x starts, it dies
<superm1> and see if it sees any weird stuff about the EDID
<superm1> or anything out of place
<superm1> try to change the resolution in the catalyst control center too
<superm1> i would be willing to bet there is something here that is invalid with the EDID causing no picture to show up
<superm1> probably a refresh rate or something similar
<superm1> if you actually have a TV with real HDMI you should have better luck
<abarbaccia> superm1: goti t
<superm1> the open source driver likely isn't exploiting the full value that the EDID claims
<abarbaccia> it was sending an unusable resolution
<abarbaccia> dude, u always seem to be about 10 minutes ahead of me
<abarbaccia> damn t
<abarbaccia> it
<abarbaccia> lol
<superm1> haha
<superm1> i've probably just messed with a lot of this stuff for too long
<abarbaccia> well, ydm (you da man) ;-)
<superm1> hey so did you have luck with your IR blaster?
<abarbaccia> i haven't been able to test it yet
<superm1> mine was working for a little bit for reception, but then just stopped
<abarbaccia> the internal usb?
<superm1> i wasn't able to blast with it at all when it stopped
<superm1> the external usb one
<abarbaccia> really?
<superm1> yeah i have no idea what happened
<abarbaccia> i've used external one back a few months ago and it worked fine
<superm1> well this is brand new hardware
<abarbaccia> had a customer controlling 6 cable boxes with 2 of them
<abarbaccia> ahhh
<superm1> so it's possible a hardware defect in this blaster
<superm1> remember they're beta :)
<abarbaccia> true
<abarbaccia> hahaha right
<abarbaccia> im trying to get the hvr1600s to work
<superm1> i'd hate if i ended up exposing that
<abarbaccia> hahahaha yeah
<abarbaccia> hopefully its just a driver modification, ya know
<superm1> well getting that lirc package built with his driver was a pain in the ass
<superm1> when it really shouldn't have been
<abarbaccia> yeah
<superm1> it was silly little things related to the Makefile and configure script that would be handled automatically by CVS
<superm1> but not by a released version
<abarbaccia> ahh
<abarbaccia> yeah, that lirc package is a mess
<abarbaccia> modifying it is terribly complicated
<superm1> i dont know if its worthwhile to try to get debian to sync up with us
<superm1> i doubt they will want to now
<superm1> there is no chance we'll just switch to them now as there is too much logic built into that postinst
<abarbaccia> into our postinst?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> that's where a ton of magic happens
<abarbaccia> right - seems like too much is happening with the package
<abarbaccia> right all the lirc logic bugs that are sitting in my inbox
<abarbaccia> so wheres the project to proceed?
<abarbaccia> its like everything is starting to have remotes these days
<abarbaccia> so receiving is becoming critically important
<superm1> well there are a lot of independent efforts going on
<superm1> but they are all making really slow progress
<abarbaccia> independent efforts? what do u mean?
<superm1> because they are all making slow progress, that's why I jumped the gun to write the logic we have now and to include lirc in LUM
<superm1> 1) getting lirc included in the kernel
<superm1> 2) custom ui for new remotes
<superm1> 3) custom UI for configuring lirc
<superm1> 4) standardization of remote button naming
<abarbaccia> 4 is critical
<superm1> well so you can either try to improve current integration here or you can try to fix the general problem
<abarbaccia> bc that could remove an entire configuration file
<superm1> in the effort of time, the former is easier
<superm1> and once the former is sane, the latter is more feasible
<abarbaccia> agreed with the approach
<abarbaccia> its just so difficult because the number of remotes out there, no way to autodetect, etc
<superm1> well the best thing is to get any of the remotes that you are normally working with/selling working
<superm1> and then let people file bugs on the others
<superm1> you can also try to sell remotes that are functional as kernel devices directly already
<abarbaccia> right but does that effort get invested into packaging, or figuring another way to configure
<superm1> any of the Dell laptops these days that come with a remote, they are purely kernel devices
<superm1> it's great, and they work in any app then without worrying with LIRC
<abarbaccia> see, that's what i was wondering...is lirc really needed for remotes
<superm1> well right now that effort should get invested into packaging and i think
<superm1> because that "other" way to configure is a separate problem
<superm1> at least in the current day
<abarbaccia> gotcha
<abarbaccia> u see the specs on the new Eee?
<superm1> yeah i've been pointed at them
<superm1> i will end up with other product(s) instead later this year that i'll be buying though :)
<abarbaccia> yeah
<abarbaccia> i just like this new class of netbooks
<abarbaccia> i think its a cool toy
<superm1> the atom can almost handle playing HD too
<superm1> on myth that is
<abarbaccia> g'damn!
<abarbaccia> h.264?
<superm1> i haven't messed with h264 on it at all
<abarbaccia> ah nice
<abarbaccia> alright another problem
<superm1> just high res mpeg2 stuff it just barely skips a bit
<superm1> and its just myth that skips
<superm1> playing in totem-xine it's smooth
<abarbaccia> i hate that that happens
<superm1> yeah me too
<superm1> it reminds me how much i hate that ffmpeg is different in different projects
<abarbaccia> is that what it is?
<superm1> well i like to blame that
<superm1> but i dont know for sure
<abarbaccia> hahaha
<abarbaccia> yeah, i was wondering if there was a way to use different "engines" kinda like with audio
<superm1> i've heard it is because of how QT is used inefficiently in myth
<superm1> and then i've heard that there are too many threads running at the same time in myth
<superm1> i've heard all these different things, but nothing definitive
<abarbaccia> myth does seem a bit bloated these days
<superm1> the guy who works on mythbuntu on appletv said that he will go through and clean up some of the code in myth to get rid of the inefficiencies that stand out
<abarbaccia> i mean ,setting scope at "mythical convergence box" would tend to do that
<abarbaccia> interesting
<superm1> because its the same way on apple tv, just barely there
<abarbaccia> ah, that would be awesome
<abarbaccia> great as a media extender
<superm1> the nice thing is that all the lpia stuff is already built for hardy too
<abarbaccia> alright - next question
<superm1> so if you get an atom based box, you can just install ubuntu lpia on it and myth from the repos
<abarbaccia> oh sweet
<superm1> (assuming it doesn't already come with an ubuntu lpia based install) ;)
<abarbaccia> cool
<abarbaccia> i bought an hvr16000
<abarbaccia> 1600
<abarbaccia> and i get it almost working
<abarbaccia> at my desk
<abarbaccia> when i plug in at tv, it refuses to boot
<abarbaccia> hangs at the bios
<abarbaccia> if i take the card out, no problems
<superm1> so where's it hang at the TV?
<superm1> and i'm assuming these are two different computers
<foxbuntu> superm1, the PVR-150MCE has been end of life'd :( (along with all of their other analog tuners)
<superm1> at your desk and tv
<superm1> foxbuntu, well the HVR950 is just about supported
<superm1> so it will make a good replacement
<superm1> i believe
<superm1> once the rest of the support is ready
<foxbuntu> thats the NTSC/ATSC hybrid right?
<abarbaccia> superm1: its the same box!
<superm1> abarbaccia, also i'm working on getting coreavc based myth packages ready
<superm1> so that should help a bit at least when messign with the h264 stuff
<superm1> ls
<superm1> oops :)
<abarbaccia> superm1: very nice! those will be greatly appreciated
<superm1> foxbuntu, yes
<foxbuntu> superm1, I will be ordering my HD PVR this week if your interested
<superm1> foxbuntu, yeah i'd like to hear how your hardware handles with it
<superm1> but remember there are no myth patches ready yet
<superm1> so you'll just be able to capture and do some basic testing at this point
<foxbuntu> superm1, thats ok...I will have a machine to test the SVN trunk code on
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: what cpu does your HD playback box have?
<superm1> foxbuntu, it's not even in SVN trunk
<superm1> it's not there yet, period
<abarbaccia> superm1: ﻿and it hangs at the bios at POST i believe
<superm1> the patches will be to -fixes though too eventually
<superm1> abarbaccia, well that's very bizarre then
<abarbaccia> yes, i am completely confused
<superm1> you have some other hardware by the TV?
<superm1> usb stuff, different keyboard mouse
<superm1> anything like that
<abarbaccia> everythign is unplugged
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, right now its not big enough, its a single core 3400+
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, however I am placing the order for my dev hardware later this week and an HD PVR is on the list
<superm1> abarbaccia, did you make sure to take the gremlins out of the box before you started?
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: 5000+ x2?
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I am going to test 4 procs and benchmark them (5000+ X2, Phenom 9750 X4, Intel E8600 and Q6600)
<abarbaccia> superm1: foxbuntu: HVR950 doesn't have QAM support?
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: excellent, let me know how the 5000+x2 does with it
<rhpot1991> abarbaccia: nope
<rhpot1991> err wait
<superm1> abarbaccia, sure it does
<rhpot1991> thought you asked hdhr
<superm1> they just dont advertise it that way usually
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, no problem...I am using the same board and ram for each proc (obviously an intel board for the intel procs)
<abarbaccia> superm1: im reading reviews right now, only OTA, no QAM
<superm1> i've got one sitting on my desk right now that says QAM on the back of it
<foxbuntu> so my test results should be based on proc bottleneck only
<superm1> i haven't actually tested the QAM, but it says it should.  also the guy i got it from told me it should work with QAM even though a lot of reviews say otherwise
<abarbaccia> maybe error is between users chair and keyboard?
<rhpot1991> "Comcast plans to drop all analog service by 2010 and other cable providers are expected to follow depending on how successful Comcast is.  Between Comcast's move to switched digital video and dropping analog service its going to be harder and harder to keep running a Mythtv box."
<rhpot1991> blah
<superm1> yeah i heard that too
<rhpot1991> looks like I need to get me some $40 coupons
<abarbaccia> ballsy
 * foxbuntu bashes head against wall....
<superm1> rhpot1991, so with that, there is the option that they might choose to actually just open more stations
<superm1> but that's only if enough people complain i bet
<rhpot1991> open via, qam?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> wouldn't that just be awesome?
<rhpot1991> you'd have a better chance getting working firewire :)
<superm1> haha
<rhpot1991> speaking of which ever get anywhere with that?
<superm1> i can always dream
<rhpot1991> also did you ever use your $40 coupons?
<superm1> i'm gonna use them this month hopefully
<superm1> they're on my todo list still
<superm1> i haven't gotten any further or bothered much more with them
<superm1> not worth it
<rhpot1991> I have some analog tv's I have no interest in putting any money at all into
<rhpot1991> bah cable boxes didn't work again
 * rhpot1991 curses comcast
<foxbuntu> superm1, did you get your commandir II mini working?
<superm1> foxbuntu, just the same as i mentioned the other day
<superm1> haven't messed since
 * foxbuntu is going to load the lirc from ppa tonight
<foxbuntu> superm1, alright
<foxbuntu> well guys I am going to pack up and head home...be back in 45 mins to an hour
<foxbuntu> later
<darthanubis> I deleted channels from SD, but they still appear in my listing
<darthanubis> I once had it where they no longer showed but I forget how to do it again
<darthanubis> missed the help bus again
<darthanubis> superm1, still up?
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: check the man page I think there is an update channels option for mythfilldatabase
<abarbaccia> mythfilldatabase --do-channel-updates
<darthanubis> sorry you think I'm that green
<darthanubis> but that option has left me wanting
<darthanubis> all that seemed to do was remove the data, not the channel listing for some reason
<darthanubis> I'm running it again, like I did a month agao, and just now, and since you typed it
<darthanubis> and the channels are still there
<darthanubis> so now I'm going to attemtp to remove and readd the source
<rhpot1991> delete your channels and refetch them from the source
<darthanubis> that did the trick, thx for the reply
<rhpot1991> np
<darthanubis> does totem play mythtv recordings for anyone?
<darthanubis> I've given up on it as far as that goes
<darthanubis> it just errors data stream empty
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/237801
<abarbaccia> i had it playing at one point
<ChrisC35> i have got my tv card recognized in mythtv setup, and scanned for channels successfully. But when i return to the front end, and select 'watch tv' , nothing happens.
<Solarbaby> maybe your using the wrong encoder
<Solarbaby> perhaps your tv card wont use the default jtpeg or whatever, and its actually an mpeg encoder
<Solarbaby> try changing that
<ChrisC35> um hmm\
<ChrisC35> it is an hvr-1600
<Solarbaby> I dont have that card
<ChrisC35> i installed the beta driver http://www.ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Cx18
<ChrisC35> it seems to recognize the card now and scans for channels etc
<Solarbaby> right on
<ChrisC35> i'm not sure what you mean about changing it to an mpeg encoder, or the encoder
<ChrisC35> where is that set?
<Solarbaby> still.. check the encoder settings..  check to make sure your using the right connection output in the software
<Solarbaby> its all in the gui..
<ChrisC35> i'll try to find it\
<Solarbaby> good hunting
<ChrisC35> dammit i hate this laptop keyboard i always hit \ beside the enter key
<ChrisC35> where is the connection output?
<ChrisC35> do you mean in mythtv setup? or front end settings?
<Solarbaby> just look everywhere.. it can't take you more then 5 minutes
<ChrisC35> i'm not really sure where you are referring to, i've looked everywhere
<ChrisC35> i think i'll just buy a new tv tuner. what would any of you reccomend?
<Ace2016> Does a dvi cable to link say a pc to an lcd have male connectors at both ends?
<Jakal> yes
<Jakal> while im here i was wondering if anyone could help me,
<Jakal> i have mythbuntu installed fine. everything works.
<Jakal> except when i go to the program guide the controls lock up.
<Jakal> the live tv is still playing in the corner. the pc hasnt frozen. i just lose control
<hads> Keyboard? Remote? Telnet?
<Jakal> i havent tried telnet or ssh.
<hads> So, Keyboard? Remote?
<Jakal> but keyboard and remote stop controling mythtv
<Jakal> well to be most precise i can control it for about 2 seconds after i go into the guide. then it locks up
<hads> If it were me I would ssh in and run a tail -f on the frontend log to see if anything is logged when it happens.
<Jakal> wheres it keep the frontend log?
<hads> I believe it's in /var/log/mythtv/
<Jakal> ah there it is
<Jakal> ok well when i press the guide button while watching tv i get this
<Jakal> "XMLParse::LoadTheme using /usr/share/mythtv/themes/Titivillus/ui.xml"
<Jakal> but when it finaly freezes nothing comes up.
<happyDaisy> Has anyone had any experience getting the Compro T750F working with V4L (as compared to the Compro T750?
<hads> So it actually locks up? Or can you still access it via SSH
<Jakal> ssh still works
<hads> Run top and see what's doing what.
<Jakal> i have no idea whats going on with top.
<hads> At a guess you may be hitting an X driver bug or something. That's about all I've got.
<Jakal> video driver maybe? i dunno what driver would do that
<Jakal> im gonna see if it does it without having live tv play in the corner
<Jakal> nope. it only does it while playing live tv in the corner
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> 2008-06-16 14:05:27.987 TV Error: Failed to get recording show list
<Ace2016> I keep getting this error when trying to run mythtv
<Ace2016> mythfrontend worke
<Ace2016> s
<Ace2016> worked*
<Ace2016> Where are the mythtv plugin options?
<Ace2016> for example the dvd and vcd options are missing and i made nice icons for those :(
<Ace2016> My dvd playback is messed up
<Ace2016> http://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=03oo0.png
<Ace2016> see
<bahadunn> how is ati support in mythbuntu?
<Pat_from_TLLTS> hello
<Pat_from_TLLTS> anybody get their Happauge HD-PVR 1212 working in Linux yet?
<trillex> Hey - what would be the easiest way to make a Windows Vista share accessible to mythbuntu? My series and videos are on my main stationary.
<trillex> Google doesn't provide much help
<Balachmar> hi, is it possible to use lvm from the mythbuntu live cd installer?
<Balachmar> ok, I now understand that I can also use storage groups
<Balachmar> but how should I have the mount points when partitioning?
<cropalato> hi, where can i get some doc that show me how can i use the myth tv to get internet tv channels? Anybody can help me?
<tgm4883_laptop> cropalato, try using mythstream
<cropalato> tgm4883_laptop, thanks
<trillex> Hey - what would be the easiest way to make a Windows Vista share accessible to mythbuntu? My series and videos are on my main stationary.
<tgm4883_laptop> trillex, mount them via cifs
<trillex> Can you be a bit more throughout? A bit new and totally blue to this sort of thing.
<lightdarkness> Several times now while watching TV or recordings, my screen will just go black.  The audio will keep going, and the controls still work (like exiting out of tv), but there's no output to my TV... is there anything I can do to troubleshoot the problem?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-17
<whoDat_> light: maybe try mythfrontend -v playback
<a1fa_> anybody running mythbuntu + ltsp on top of that?
<tgm4883_laptop> lightdarkness, sounds like dpms/screensaver issue
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have a mouse hooked up?
<lightdarkness> Yes
<lightdarkness> I don't know if I've tried moving it... how do I access the settings for the screensaver?
<tgm4883_laptop> well test moving it first.  You can access the screensaver settings from the main menu (not in the frontend
<hads> You could also try running `DISPLAY=:0 xset dpms force on` via ssh
<lightdarkness> but wouldn't hitting a key on the keyboard exit out of the screensaver?
<tgm4883_laptop> lightdarkness, if you want to verify, bust open the xfce control panel, set the screensaver to 1 minute, then see if it blanks in 1 minute during tv
<lightdarkness> Well... I just checked and there was a screensaver after 10 minutes... which has activated int he paste while not watching tv... I disabled that... and I ran the command you gave me
<Solarbaby> ok this ASX stream in Mythweb is the coolest thing ever
<Solarbaby> my congrats go to anyone who deserves them ;)(
<hads> Well I converted to using packages, it was painless.
<hads> What does the ivtv tweak in MCC do?
<foxbuntu> hads look at the tooltip
<hads> foxbuntu: Aha thanks, silly me didn't see that :)
<tritium> Well, no X from the 8.04 desktop CD.  Downloading the alternate now.  X worked on the 7.10 desktop CD, however.
<tritium> Anyone else experienced this regression?
<tritium> When X tries to load, the TV goes blank, and then colored stripes are displayed.
<MythbuntuGuest48> trying to set up diskless front end and it will not boot.  get a tftp timeout displayed and the following in the log Jun 16 21:44:57 myth-tv in.tftpd[31333]: cannot set groups for user nobody
<baalsgate> hey just tried to upgrade a festy machine and the upgrade keeps failing yet i upgraded an identical machine just a day ago
<baalsgate> says  .... packages.bz2 hash mismatch
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> how much space is required to install mythbuntu?
<Ace2016> i plan to have the recordings stored in an external mount point
<hads> "depends", I'd allow 20GB if it were me
<Ace2016> what for?
<hads> Base install, package cache, nfsroot for diskless clients, scratch space for encoding, etc.
<Ace2016> i want to install to a usb pen drive
<Ace2016> and then have hard drives mounted to /storage/drive-1,2,3...
<Ace2016> so that my hard disks can go to sleep if they are not being used
<tafkaz_73> hi everyone.
<tafkaz_73> does anyone know what i could do here ? i am trying to install libocamlnet-ssl-ocaml-dev
<tafkaz_73> doing apt-get install libocamlnet-ssl-ocaml-dev
<tafkaz_73> then it say that it cant install because the lacking libssl-ocaml-dev
<tafkaz_73> so i go
<tafkaz_73> apt-get install libocamlnet-ssl-ocaml-dev libssl-ocaml-dev
<tafkaz_73> libssl-ocaml-dev: depends: libssl-dev (>= 0.9.6) but isnt going to be installed
<tafkaz_73> E: broken packages
<tafkaz_73> any idea ?
<laga> can someone with a vanilla sources.list for mythbuntu please put it on a pastebin for me?
<tafkaz_73> hehe
<tafkaz_73> i could !
<tafkaz_73> but i guess its not vanilly anymore
<jphillip> !status
<matthijs_> hi, ive installed mythbuntu 8.04 and im trying to install saa7134-alsa (a sound driver or something) and i cant get it to work
<matthijs_> oh wait, it works
<matthijs_> how can i improve the tv + sound quality? i'm also hearing noise sometimes
<Haffe> Hi, I could really need som help. I want to bind the input from my Nova-T 500 ir-reciever to /dev/input/dvb-ir. I have the following in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules KERNEL=="input*", ATTRS{name}=="IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver", SYMLINK+="input/dvb-ir" I have rebooted, and still there is no device node for /dev/input/dvb-ir I', running ubuntu 8.04
<tritium> Thank goodness for alternate CDs and backups of old xorg.conf from 7.10, or I'd have no working X.
<MythbuntuGuest47> trying to set up diskless front end and it will not boot.  get a tftp timeout displayed and the following in the log, "Jun 16 21:44:57 myth-tv in.tftpd[31333]: cannot set groups for user nobody"
<tritium> How to fix error message "Cannot login to database?" when running mythtv-setup?  I've already "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common", and set the desired mysql password.
<tritium> Also, on the MCC "MythTV Configuration" tab, all of the MySQL Server Information section is grayed out.
<tritium> Also, I recall setting the password during install, so I'm surprised to be getting this error at all.
<tritium> Broken alternate install CD, I guess.  Perhaps I'll re-install 7.10 (with *working* X), and upgrade, unless there are any ideas.
<sebrock> checked my.sql?
<sebrock> sorry mysql.txt
<sebrock> And where do you download 7.10, I think 8.04 has to many bugs and stuff that doesnt work at all... for once kjournald and pdflush keeps writing to my disk like every second.
<tritium> sebrock: yes
<tritium> I've noticed that mythbuntu 8.04 is extremely buggy as well.  I may revert to 7.10.
<sebrock> tritium, mmm though I will miss dkms support
<sebrock> you have B/F on the same machine?
<tritium> I also see mythweb doesn't work.
<tritium> yes, I do
<sebrock> and the DB doesnt work after install then?
<tritium> No, it does not.
<sebrock> can you manually connect to the db with admin?
<tritium> How would I do that?
<sebrock> open console
<tritium> yes
<sebrock> then mysql-admin or something like that
<sebrock> wait I'll check
<tritium> yes, mysqladmin
<sebrock> then login as user mythtv
<sebrock> -u mythtv -p
<sebrock> and you will be asked the passwd
<tritium> wow, it does not ask
<sebrock> if you are able to login then it at least is accessable
<tritium> It does nothing
<sebrock> ok wait
<sebrock> sorry never mind mysqladmin
<tritium> right, I used taht
<sebrock> mysql -u mythtv -p
<tritium> that*
<tritium> That fails as well.
<tritium> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<sebrock> so somethings wrong with that passwd
<tritium> I'm using the one that I setup during install.
<sebrock> u really really sure you are using the right one?
<tritium> Quite.
<sebrock> what says cat ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<tritium> DBPassword=, followed by the password I'm using
<sebrock> ok
<tritium> same password is at the bottom of /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<sebrock> have you got the root access to mythtv
<tritium> sebrock: what do you mean?
<sebrock> mysql -u root -p
<tritium> yes
<sebrock> otherwise try to google "recover lost mysql mythtv" and so on
<sebrock> alright, then change the mythtv user password if you are logged in as root
<tritium> Amazing you can lose something you never had.
<tritium> I'm unfamiliar with mysql.  I'll have to do some reading.
<tritium> In the past, I've not had to delve in to mysql to use mythtv.
<sebrock> well, its strange that it doesnt work if you set the password
<sebrock> anyway, just read up on how to change the password for user mythtv
<sebrock> probably something like passwd mythtv
<tritium> Thanks, I'll give that a try.  I appreciate your help.
<sebrock> np
<sebrock> good luck
<tritium> thanks
<tritium> sebrock: even "mysql> UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('mythtv') WHERE user='mythtv';
<tritium> " results in ERROR 1046 (3D000): No databse selected
<tritium> I'm going to attempt a reinstall, and if it still fails, revert back to 7.10
<tritium> sebrock: thanks again for your help
<laga> sebrock: re your flushing issues: are you running the latest kernel?
<sebrock> laga yes
<sebrock> happens on both the shipping kernel and the latest
<sebrock> any godsent clues?
<sebrock> laga?
<sebrock> superm1 ?
<laga> huh
<sebrock> yes laga, you asked about me running the latest kernel, thus giving me the impression you've heard about this before?
<jphillip> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.  Logging is off.
<laga> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.  Logging is off.
<laga> sebrock: no, i was just guessing. there have been some interactiveness problems with older kernels
<sebrock> laga, ok well 7.10 worked fine
<foxbuntu> !rhpot1991
<foxbuntu> !foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> :(
<whoDat_> cool, Wine 1.0 was released
<MythbuntuGuest47> trying to set up diskless front end and it will not boot.  get a tftp timeout displayed and the following in the log, "Jun 16 21:44:57 myth-tv in.tftpd[31333]: cannot set groups for user nobody"  any iders?
<laga> no. :)
<laga> that's odd
<jphillip> !help
<Zinn> help - commands: !logging, !learn, !delete, !#topic#, !status
<slundell> I installed mythbuntu 8.04, and my hard drive rattles constantly. It worked quite and nice under gentoo
<laga> slundell: i think sebrock has that problem, too.
<slundell> Ok, did he solve it?
<laga> i dont think so.
<laga> MythbuntuGuest47: let's see about that message
<laga> MythbuntuGuest47: what does "grep tftp /etc/inetd.conf" return?
<slundell> sebrock_, you there?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest47: what does "grep nobody /etc/group" return?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest47: you're probably affected by http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=245017 but if you're not responding i can't help ya ;)
<sebrock_> slundell, yess
<sebrock_> please tell me you got the magic solution :D
<slundell> Well... it worked well under gentoo :-)
<sebrock_> tell me :D
<slundell> I have no idea...
<slundell> What have you tried=
<slundell> ?
<sebrock_> ah you ran gentoo
<slundell> Do you use LVM?
<sebrock_> well I have tried noatime when mounting
<sebrock_> its similar to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369759
<laga> what file systems are you running?
<laga> does it happen when the backend isnt running?
<sebrock_> ext3
<sebrock_> yes all the time
<laga> hum
<jphillip> maybe check things out with hdparm?
<sebrock_> its not heavy writing just a constant flicker approx 1-2/sec
<jphillip> wonder if maybe its a chipset issue or something
<sebrock_> I tried some yesterday but it didnt help
<sebrock_> hm... well I did update the BIOS actually
<sebrock_> but this is clearly kjournald and pdflush
<sebrock_> dont know how chipset will get affected y that
<sebrock_> also no problems using 7.10
<slundell> Just switched SATA ports... no difference... Have you tried to boot the disk on another computer?
<MythbuntuGuest47> laga sorry for the delay, "grep nobody /etc/group"  returns nothing
<laga> same here.  ;)
<laga> MythbuntuGuest47: what's in /etc/inetd.conf for tftp?
<MythbuntuGuest47> 9571           stream  tcp     nowait  root /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/ldminfod
<MythbuntuGuest47> 9572                    stream  tcp     nowait  root /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/nbdswapd
<MythbuntuGuest47> 2000               stream  tcp            nowait  root /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/nbdrootd /opt/ltsp/images/i386.img
<MythbuntuGuest47> are the 3 entries
<laga> how are you running the tftp server? did you do any manual setup?
<MythbuntuGuest47> I tried not to,  it was a conversion from running minimyth then did the install of 8.10 with the diskless options
<laga> 8.10?
<MythbuntuGuest47> sorry 8.04
<laga> heh, good
<laga> MythbuntuGuest47: is tftpd-hpa installed? use apt-cache policy tftpd-hpa to find out
<MythbuntuGuest47>  Installed: 0.48-1ubuntu1  Candidate: 0.48-1ubuntu1 *** 0.48-1ubuntu1 0
<laga> yeah, that looks good.
<slundell> sebrock_, do you use LVM?
<MythbuntuGuest47> no
<MythbuntuGuest47> sorry, that question was no for me
<laga> MythbuntuGuest47: does "echo "get tftpd-hpa/use_inetd" | debconf-communicate" return true or false? (ignore the error message)
<sebrock_> slundell, I dont think so, unless it is default
<slundell> its semi-default... You can select guided partitioning with lvm during setup
<sebrock_> ok no I dont use it, its a basic mythbuntu setup
<MythbuntuGuest47> 0 true is returned
<laga> MythbuntuGuest47: that's interesting. so, if you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tftpd-hpa", it should add the missing tftpd entry in /etc/inetd.conf
<slundell> sebrock_, When you upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 did you do a complete reinstall or a dist-upgrade?
<sebrock_> slundell, its from scratch
<sebrock_> CD install
<MythbuntuGuest47> I should answer "yes?  tftpd-hpa can be started by the inetd superserver ?
<laga> yes
<MythbuntuGuest47> ok,  there are the same 3 entries in the /etc/inetd.conf file
<laga> and there is no entry for tftp?!
<MythbuntuGuest47> no
<laga> that's scary.
<laga> something is broken on your box :)
<MythbuntuGuest47> that doesnt sound good
<laga> MythbuntuGuest47: you can just add this line manually to /etc/inetd.conf
<laga> http://pastebin.com/m7ab18c48
<laga> then sudo /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart
<MythbuntuGuest47> that is done
<laga> now stuff should work..
<MythbuntuGuest47> i still get cannot set groups for user nobody
<laga> what do you have in /etc/default/tftpd-hpa ?
<MythbuntuGuest47> RUN_DAEMON="no" OPTIONS="-l -s /var/lib/tftpboot"
<barknic> Hi all... wonder if anyone can help... i have an LCDProc issue
<laga> okay
<laga> MythbuntuGuest47: do you have any clue why the tftpd is actually started? i mean, it shouldnt be started if it's not in inetd.conf
<MythbuntuGuest47> I have no idea
<MythbuntuGuest47> myth-tv:~$ ps -ef |grep tftp nobody    6591  5800  0 15:22 ?        00:00:00 in.tftpd /tftpboot
<MythbuntuGuest47> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:69              0.0.0.0:*
<sebrock_> god what will I do with this HD thing, my disc will be dead by the end of this year...
<barknic> i have been using mythbuntu for some time with a HD44780 LCD, a few days ago myth stopped displaying on the vfd/lcd. Does anyone know if an update has been known to break myth and the vfd
<MythbuntuGuest47> tftp 127.0.0.1 get hda.txt Transfer timed out.
<laga> MythbuntuGuest47: do you have other tftp servers installed?
<sebrock_> crapp
<sebrock_> nite
<MythbuntuGuest47> how do i tell
<laga> MythbuntuGuest47: look at the output of dpkg -l tftp*
<MythbuntuGuest47> ii  tftp  0.17-15ubuntu1, pn  tftp-hpa  <none>, rc  tftpd 0.17-15ubuntu1,ii  tftpd-hpa 0.48-1ubuntu1
<MythbuntuGuest47> four entries
<MythbuntuGuest47> here is the full output http://pastebin.com/d5e19cc2d
<MythbuntuGuest47> laga, are you still there?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-18
<siwon> good evening all
<siwon> i just installed myth from the live cd on the HD
<siwon> rebooted and all seems good, for what i know anyhow
<siwon> but how do i get it to network with my vista machines?
<siwon> all my content is stored on windows machines right now
<rhpot1991> siwon: you need to create shares using cifs
<rhpot1991> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently?highlight=(share)
<deviantintegral> what's the recommended way for dealing with multiple disc sets in mythvideo? Such as movies which are multiple dvd's, tv series, etc. What I would really like is one folder with the metadata for the series / movie, with options to choose the disc afterwards
<petriborg> hey - does anyone know why installing "mythbuntu-control-centere" would result in my startup image to change from Ubuntu to Mythbuntu?
<deviantintegral> petriborg: i'm guessing it' also installed mythbuntu-desktop
<petriborg> yeah you're right i see that
<petriborg> it doesn't seem to have actually installed anything, but had a whole bunch of things as depends
<petriborg> maybe mythbuntu-artwork-usplash?
<deviantintegral> yep that's it
<deviantintegral> usplash is the boot image i think
<petriborg> i really think that should be removed from the requirements :(
<hads> It will pull it in but you can remove it again.
<hads> You can even do it through the control-centre I believe.
<petriborg> cool
<petriborg> i'll see if i can find that
<petriborg> when you press the up/down keys on the keyboard it lets you serf the channel names - the names that appear are things like WTTGDT etc, is there some way I can change this so that it says like FOX or something like that?
<petriborg> (while watching live tv)
<deviantintegral> petriborg: i think you can in the channel editor
<deviantintegral> anyone here had problems with xfce where it loads each autostart entry many (like 50+) times?
<petriborg> yeah i'm trying that now - i changed the channel name but that had no effect so i'm trying to modify the callsign now and see if that helps... hopefully that will not break something :-)
<petriborg> my mythtv front end seems to rebuild the cache files every time it starts for whatever reason, but i'm not sure what you mean by autostart entry :-)
<deviantintegral> when you log in, it loads tray applets and such automatically
<deviantintegral> for example, the restricted driver manager is jockey-gtk
<deviantintegral> when I log in, I get 100+ of that process
<petriborg> wow suck
<petriborg> is there some place that explains what the various plugins in mythbuntu do?
<tgm4883_laptop> petriborg, yes
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Plugins
<petriborg> ah thanks much :-)
<darthanubis> which kernel type are you guys using for your myth box?
<darthanubis> generic or rt?
<hads> pgeneric
<hads> s/p//
<darthanubis> do you use pulseaudio?
<hads> I don't
<petriborg> i do
<MythbuntuGuest86> got past the nobody permission error, now I get this on the front end tftp error forbidden directory
<rhpot1991_laptop> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.  Logging is on.
<tgm4883_laptop> wha?
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, are the db's seperate?
<rhpot1991_laptop> negatory
<rhpot1991_laptop> logging isn't going to happen here, still working on it
<rhpot1991_laptop> so don't fill it with crap tgm4883_laptop :)
<kimagure> yo
<rhpot1991_laptop> I deleted the junk in the old db
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, thanks
<kimagure> what is up with DMA support and libata
<tgm4883_laptop> kimagure, um, it's good to have?
<kimagure> *lol
<kimagure> ya
<kimagure> how do i verify it is running?
<kimagure> hdparm doesnt work to good with my ide and libata
<kimagure> im running a 250 gig WD and the perfomance seems to blow
<rhpot1991_laptop> hdparm tells you if DMA is on IIRC
<rhpot1991_laptop> sudo hdparm -i /dev/device
<kimagure> i just want to know why my /dev/hda is showing up as /dev/sda
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can test it with -t and -T for speeds as well
<kimagure> the new ubuntu is wierd
<rhpot1991_laptop> kimagure: thats normal
<rhpot1991_laptop> kimagure: ﻿run with -t and then with -T see what kind of speeds you get
<kimagure> /dev/sda:
<kimagure>  Model=WDC WD2500JB-00REA0                     , FwRev=20.00K20, SerialNo=     WD-WCANK6770107
<kimagure>  Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }
<kimagure>  RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=50
<kimagure>  BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?16?
<kimagure>  CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=488397168
<kimagure>  IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}
<kimagure>  PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4
<kimagure>  DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2
<kimagure>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
<rhpot1991_laptop> paste.ubuntu.com
<kimagure>  AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled
<kimagure>  Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7
<kimagure>  * signifies the current active mode
<kimagure> root@sonic:~# hdparm -d1 /dev/sda
<kimagure> /dev/sda:
<kimagure>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<kimagure>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<kimagure>  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<kimagure> why cant i do that?
<kimagure> ah ty for spam reduction
<rhpot1991_laptop> hdparm doesn't like setting things on sdx as far as I recall
<tgm4883_laptop> use sdparm
<kimagure> how do you change dma with sdparm, is there a setting im missing?
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: last I poked at sdparm it didn't do everything that hdparm did, I think most of those things you shouldn't need to do with sata drives
<kimagure> its IDE
<rhpot1991_laptop> kimagure: have you checked with -T and -t to see that its actually slow?
<tgm4883_laptop> actually
<tgm4883_laptop>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
<tgm4883_laptop> it's already udma5
<rhpot1991_laptop> test
<rhpot1991_laptop> !logging off
<rhpot1991_laptop> !status
<rhpot1991_laptop> !status
<rhpot1991_laptop> !status
<rhpot1991_laptop> another test
<rhpot1991_laptop> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<rhpot1991_laptop> !learn something - something
<Zinn> Sorry, learning isn't aloud here.
<rhpot1991_laptop> !help
<Zinn> help - commands: !logging, !learn, !delete, !#topic#, !status
<rhpot1991_laptop> !delete something
<Zinn> I just deleted: something
<rhpot1991_laptop> !delete something
<rhpot1991_laptop> !delete something
<Zinn> Sorry, learning isn't aloud here.
<randomshadowbmg> can mythbuntu x64 pvr 150?
<randomshadowbmg> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> randomshadowbmg, what?
<rhpot1991> !delete something
<Zinn> Sorry, deleting isn't allowed here.
<tgm4883_laptop> !learn !learn !learn !learn
<Zinn> Sorry, learning isn't allowed here.
<darthanubis> anyone using totems mythtv plugin?
<RungeKutta> I'm not, but what's it do?
<levander>  from
<levander> 	   "/var/lib/mythtv/videos/CONNECTIONS_DISC_1.iso"
<levander> <levander> Damn, google says it's because I'm trying to burn from an ISO.
<levander> 									[02:53]
<levander> <Quentusrex> so the linux driver(or bios driver) routes the spdif audio
<levander> 	     through the hdmi port+cable?
<levander> <wagner> the realtek chip, on certain abit boards, supposedly does [02:54]
<levander> <wagner> nvidia rev 177 is available in beta
<levander> <Quentusrex> linux drivers? [02:55]
<levander> <wagner> yes
<levander> <wagner> i assume thats for descrete cards with spdif passthru
<levander> <wagner> the cards have a spdif input on the board
<levander> *** doje (n=doje@cpe-76-90-33-176.socal.res.rr.com) has joined channel
<levander>     #mythtv-users [02:56]
<levander> <wagner> i dont know of any solutions (linux or windows) capable of spitting
<levander> 	 out the more advanced hdmi audio modes [02:57]
<levander> <wagner> they all just use an spdif passthru
<levander> <levander> What ripping format should I choose for ripping a DVD, pulling it out of the myth box, putting a blank DVD in, the writing what you ripped to this blank DVD?  I've been choosing ISO as the format, but now myth doesn't support burning ISO's.
<levander> Oh damn, sorry
<levander> It's just this I'm interested in:
<levander> What ripping format should I choose for ripping a DVD, pulling it out of the myth box, putting a blank DVD in, the writing what you ripped to this blank DVD?  I've been choosing ISO as the format, but now myth doesn't support burning ISO's.
<randomshadowbm1> how do i use virtual hosts in ubuntu on apache2?
<sebrock> should ask this in #ubuntu however its configureable under /sites-available
<MythbuntuGuest44> Hey there, I'm trying to install mythbuntu. But I'm experiencing some major problems. Like no disk found while trying to install
<MythbuntuGuest44> Neither can I find the hard-disk anywhere while in Live
<MythbuntuGuest44> Can some (or at least one of you), please help me what I can do to install mythbuntu?
<sabhain> <MythbuntuGuest44, have you checked the bios of the system to see if the hard disk is recognized.  This would seem to me to be a major hardware configuration or connection issue, rather than an ubuntu one.
<MythbuntuGuest44> I have checked that indeed. The bios is detecting the hard disk.
<MythbuntuGuest44> When I'm running a knoppix live-cd it is detected as well
<MythbuntuGuest44> I even managed to repartition the hard drive to ext3, though that that was the problem
<jphillip> anyone here running mythtv on an appletv?
<sebrock> please help:...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833301
<MythbuntuGuest44> hm Almost the same problem I have
<tgm4883_laptop> sebrock, put a space before your link
<MythbuntuGuest44>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833301
<sebrock> ah yes
<sebrock> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest04> hello
<craigyboytaz> can someone help me with a hardware choice quickly?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<craigyboytaz> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/145753/show_product_specifications#specifications
<craigyboytaz> that 1 or...
<craigyboytaz> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/140304
<craigyboytaz> that 1
<craigyboytaz> sorry dcd
<craigyboytaz> did you get the links?
<craigyboytaz> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/145752
<craigyboytaz> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/140304
<craigyboytaz> just incase :P
<tgm4883_laptop> craigyboytaz, do you plan on using firewire?
<craigyboytaz> nope, diskless frontend i do want it to do 1080p over hdmi...with audio hopefully
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> well both seem to be pretty compatible.  Note that you should check the processor compatibility.  they probably accept close to the same processors though
<tgm4883_laptop> also, one is atx, other is micro atx
<tgm4883_laptop> so size preference
<craigyboytaz> the amd one...i gave wrong link..correct link is http://www.ebuyer.com/product/145752
<craigyboytaz> same board but matx
<craigyboytaz> sorry!
<craigyboytaz> to be sure i can do 1080p i would get a q6600 or a amd X4 for the other board
<craigyboytaz> also my backend is a core2 celeron 1200, which should be more than enough for recording etc, and providing a HD stream
<craigyboytaz> but it will be providing 64bit diskless images...shoud i stick with intel?
<tgm4883_laptop> tough call, i'm more partial to asus, but also more partial to the intel core processors
<craigyboytaz> i know the q6600 should do 1080p easy, say about 20% usuage...id HOPE that the AMD can
<craigyboytaz> but with AMD i get the newer graphics
<craigyboytaz> no reason a 64bit image built on intel wont work on AMD is there?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> craigyboytaz, it's the hdmi i'm not so sure about
<jphillip> I've heard reports of hdmi working on both nvidia and ati, but YMMV
<craigyboytaz> what about it?  the hdmi connection itself...or the chipset?
<jphillip> prob pick a board and search around ont he chipset
<tgm4883_laptop> yea the chipset
<craigyboytaz> people seem to have hdmi video working, and some now reporting audio...easier on nvvidia than ati i think
<craigyboytaz> is their any advantage of the 8200 over a 7100 for 1080p mythtv....i just need a fast enough processor??
<MythbuntuGuest44> Hmm, anyone come up with my installation problem? The hard disk is not recognised during installation. Although it is recognised by the bios and other live-distributions
<craigyboytaz> think it sis something to do with the BIOS AHCI setting
<jphillip> MythbuntuGuest44 did you try the alternate installer?
<MythbuntuGuest44> no, I'm downloading that right now
<sabhain> craigyboytaz, you've found evidence that people are getting audio out through HDMI in linux?
<craigyboytaz> i just read some errors about it, check the SATA bios settings for that setting
<craigyboytaz> sabhain, yes i did earlier today...cant find it now...hold on maybe it was on the myth wiki
<MythbuntuGuest44> well its a IDE disk so the SATA bios setting should not matter right?
<craigyboytaz> MythbuntuGuest44, true
<craigyboytaz> sabhain, you got a hdmi mobo to try something for me?
<craigyboytaz> sabhain, disbale the 8 ch onboard auio in the bios
<MythbuntuGuest44> What is the difference between the normal ande the alternate iso's
<MythbuntuGuest44> I mean what is the difference, in the way that the disk will (maybe) be recognised with the alternate
<darthanubis> http://www.linux.com/feature/138033
<sabhain> craigyboytaz .. I can try that tonight I think .. I do have an HDMI mobo on one of my front ends.  It's an MSI-P6NGM or something .. Intel w/ nvidia GeForce 7100 .. works pretty well.
<sabhain> does the 8ch onboard audo force the audio through HDMI or something?
<sabhain> btw, my MB has the realtek ALC888 audio processor
<craigyboytaz> sabhain, DISABLE the 8ch audio
<craigyboytaz> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MSI_Media_Live
<craigyboytaz> sabhain, audio out in that link
<craigyboytaz> sabhain, diff hardware i know...but it works for that
<craigyboytaz> sabhain, what cpu do you have? will it do 1080p? @ what cpu usage?
<sabhain> craigyboytaz, I have a core 2 duo 2.0 GHZ w/ 2GB ram on a diskless like setup, and it does HD / 1080P fine, I think usage is low like 30% or so .. I'll look into it at home later
<craigyboytaz> sabhain, thanks gong for a 7100 setup like you, might not need the quad then...just a fastish duo like you
<craigyboytaz> did you read that link i sent?
<sabhain> that link is incredible .. I had pretty much decided it would be 6 months or so before trying the hdmi audio again.
<craigyboytaz> hope it works for you mate!  can you post on the forums if it does when you get round to trying it?
<sabhain> I built my front ends for a little bit less than that link, but they're similar in configuration.  Went with intel dual core, a 2GB CF-IDE adapter for a boot disk, and the MSI board .. then I NFS mount everything else in the boot .. and off it goes
<sabhain> I will certainly do that when I try it ..
<sabhain> I'll post it either way ..
<craigyboytaz> and your rig can do 1080p at a canter?
<sabhain> seems like it .. I've got no stutter or frame drops whatsoever .. every once in a while I have to futz with the audio sync, but I'm not convinced the problem isn't the cable company
<sabhain> my big battle with this particular front  end (my other is DVI) is that LIRC and / or the Snapstream RF remote suck
<craigyboytaz> tried any x264 movies?
<sebrock_> where can I find 7.10?
<sabhain> LIRC fails on boot, with no descriptive errors .. and then if you do a restart lirc it works fine, but irexec will fail randomly so if the front end checks out for whatever reason, you have to hook a mouse up to restart it
<sebrock_> 8.04 is too unstable in my opinion
<sabhain> I haven't tried any x264 movies yet .. just a few samples .. waiting on blue-ray to drop a little bit
<sebrock_> mirror for 7.10 anyone?
<sabhain> and on my remote problems, I'm going to move to a harmony 550 shortly.  My other front end uses an MCE remote, and I have none of these issues in that system
<craigyboytaz> thanks mate, im off to watch the second half...might just go with quad to be safe!
<sabhain> enjoy
<sebrock_> why is 7.10 stopped from downloading?
<sebrock_> I can understand if support is stopped
<sebrock_> gah
<a1fa> ok
<a1fa> so whats the difference between the weekly fix
<a1fa> weekly builds
<a1fa> and
<a1fa> hardy-proposed?
<laga> weekly builds are a newer checkout from the fixes branch. hardy-proposed just contains a fix for powerpc AFAIK
<a1fa> do you recommend weekly builds?
<laga> i recommend using whatever works for you ;)
<a1fa> do you use the fix?
<laga> a1fa: i usually build my own packages every now and then
<a1fa> i used to do that
<a1fa> i got bored waiting 50min for it to finish :P
<laga> the weekly builds should be OK and better than the stuff in the repos. of course, they don't receive so much testing
<a1fa> i used to run svn
<sabhain> anyone ever get audio echo on playback?
<a1fa> not me
<sabhain> really strange .. play back a recording one time & it echos .. stop it, restart it .. no echo .. ughhh
<darthanubis> anyone ever get totem mythtv plugin to work?
<darthanubis> superm1, ok well its broken
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis, yea the plugin works
<tgm4883_laptop> not the most straight forward to configure though
<darthanubis> I configured it and it populated the videos to the left in the pane
<darthanubis> but never played a one
<darthanubis> it claimed the data stream was empty
<darthanubis> error 311
<Egghead2> trying to get mythweb to stream music to a winxp pc, but wmp keeps erroring, with cant find server. any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-19
<defendguin> there is like a minute lag between the time i press a button on the remote control and the time the channel move in the guide  i checked the processor isn't bogged down
<defendguin> navigation otherwise seems just fine when not in the guide
<defendguin> i never had this problem in the past
<darthanubis> SQL show index from `upnpmedia` failed : Table './mythconverg/upnpmedia' is marked as crashed and should be repaired
<darthanubis> *^^&%$$&*!
<hads> `mysqlcheck -A --repair` from memory
<defendguin> navigation otherwise seems just fine when not in the guide
<darthanubis> hads
<darthanubis> thanks
<darthanubis> now if I can get mythweb back up and running
<darthanubis> myphpadmin is down as well
<darthanubis> tasksel torn my system down
<darthanubis> particularly hard on mythtv
<darthanubis> Syntax error on line 104 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mythweb.conf:
<darthanubis> Invalid command 'php_value', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration   ...fail!
<hads> try sudo a2enmod php<TAB>
<darthanubis> well I just noticied synaptic has a history of uninstalled residual
<darthanubis> thanks *
<darthanubis> installing the ripped out apps
<darthanubis> then we'll see
<hads> You'l want libapache2-mod-php5 or something of that effect.
<defendguin> i tried  changing the tv guide shading method to the lowest cpu setting that didn't work
<darthanubis> I have that
<darthanubis> a2enmod did nothing
<defendguin> all the presses seem to come all grouped up at once after whatever is blocking them then the channel changes all at once
<a1fa_> anybody know of a thin client that does xdmcp?
<darthanubis> this is crazy
<darthanubis> how does mythweb get installed but apache can't start?
<Solarbaby> a1fa: I used to use Hauppauge MVP Thin Client for SageTV,GBPVR, and someone a long time ago made it comatable with Mythtv.. however..  I doubt theres been much recent development on this
<Solarbaby> I saw it last at Sourceforge
<Solarbaby> I still have the MVP..  haven't bothered to hook it up in a few years though.. I kinda miss it its a great little device..  my only issue with it is most of my library is AVI files and that doesn't run natively to MVP..  mpg and jpg and mp3s are native everything else has to be converted on the fly.. kinda a big mess
<a1fa_> i saw that
<a1fa_> i just need something cheap that can either do xdmcp or rdp :P
<Solarbaby> will Popcorn hour do?
<a1fa_> ?
<a1fa_> :P
<Solarbaby> check it out.. its inexpensive and it seems pretty popular
<a1fa_> what do i search for?
<a1fa_> Popcorn hour.com?
<Solarbaby> I dunno just google it
<Solarbaby> Yes thats it
<a1fa_> hm
<a1fa_> does it do rdp and xdmcp?
<Solarbaby> your going to have to figure that out for yourself..  just thought i'd point out the obvious thin clients available
<a1fa_> i think i need to keep looking
<a1fa_> i think i am going to buy hp thin clients
<Solarbaby> I should check that out myself
<a1fa_> http://www.minifsk.com/
<a1fa_> this looks very good
<a1fa_> i can build it cheaper
<NMR_Techie> superm1, PING
<Solarbaby> a1fa: that would be nice if I could run XBMC on it
<a1fa_> hehe
<a1fa_> :)
<a1fa_> you could
<Solarbaby> 500mhz processor is a little slow
<a1fa_> xbox is 733mhz
<Solarbaby> right
<Solarbaby> its a pretty little device though thats for sure
<Solarbaby> very small
<a1fa_> yes
<a1fa_> fanless
<a1fa_> no noise
<a1fa_> yo
<a1fa_> it doesnt use much power
<NMR_Techie> meh.......i take it superm1 is getting his beauty sleep
<Solarbaby> no noise and 2 ghz I could live with
<Solarbaby> I'd put my Media Center in a ziplock bag if I thought I could lesson the noise
<a1fa_> all my workstations are noisy
<a1fa_> it doesnt bother me but over time it affects your hearing
<Solarbaby> im kinda used to it..  its not super noisy but for once I would enjoy something close to silent
<Niltsiar> quick question, I've got two PCI cx88 based cards in my mythbuntu box, but only one of them is being detected... well, let me rephrase slightly... I had one in there, it was working fine, I put in another one... now the one that was originally in there I can't seem to access as a DVB device
<a1fa_> tru that
<darthanubis> so using mcc to install mythweb, and it flashes by that my apache install or config is "broken"?
<darthanubis> thats weird seeing as how it was purged and reinstalled with myhtweb
<darthanubis> what gives?
<darthanubis> "broken"
<darthanubis> ?
<darthanubis> going to localhost/mythweb only shows the index of mythweb
<darthanubis> Syntax error on line 104 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mythweb.conf
<darthanubis> where is this comming from?
<darthanubis> Syntax error on line 104 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mythweb.conf
<darthanubis> foxbuntu, if you have time
<darthanubis> my mythweb is fubar
<darthanubis> I regret raidding these disks, or this would be the end of this distro
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, what did you change in the conf?
<darthanubis> nothing
<darthanubis> tasksel tried to rip mythweb off the PC
<darthanubis> well it did
<darthanubis> php5 and phpmyadmin
<darthanubis> I put them back on
<darthanubis> nothing has been right since
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, do this, sudo apt-get remove --purge mythweb
<foxbuntu> then sudo apt-get install mythweb
<darthanubis> I've done that so manytimes
<hads> Also sounded like mod-php wasn't enabled earlier.
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, can you find line 104 in the conf and paste it here?
<darthanubis>             php_value safe_mode                     0
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, hold on a sec...I am going to double check to working conf
<darthanubis> k
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, try this: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<darthanubis> same error
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, try this: sudo apt-get install php5-mysql && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<darthanubis> same error
<foxbuntu> ...checking the depends
<darthanubis> this is weird
<foxbuntu> what is the output of this: sudo apt-cache policy mythtv-common
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d64458318
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> and the output of: uname -r
<darthanubis> 2.6.24-19-generic
<foxbuntu> also i assume you have rebooted since you removed and reinstalled php5 and others?
<darthanubis> this was all kosher before the tasksel incident
<foxbuntu> explain what happened
<darthanubis> I ran tasksel, thinking it would add NOT remove things. It started removing things and I started to cry. I saw it ripping at myth, and I really was hurt. Then I stopped it mid stream to salvage what I could.
<darthanubis> It ripped out mythweb and phpmyadmin, and some other things.
<darthanubis> apt was still fine, and so I fired up synaptic, and pulled all of it back
<darthanubis> since then, no mythweb
<darthanubis> and this strange apache error
<darthanubis> I have purged and reinstalled for the last 2hrs
<darthanubis> short of purging mythtv completely
<foxbuntu> what exactly did you try to add with taskel
<foxbuntu> tasksel*
<darthanubis> dns server
<foxbuntu> hmm
<darthanubis> I was trying to add dns server, remove LAMP Mail Server and Print server
<foxbuntu> well thats why
<darthanubis> tasksel worked that once, now it does not want to run again
<darthanubis> ??
<foxbuntu> LAMP stands for Linux Apache MySQL and PHP
<foxbuntu> so removing that is what broke your system
<foxbuntu> .....alright, now what is the apache error?
<darthanubis> yntax error on line 104 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mythweb.conf:
<darthanubis> Invalid command 'php_value', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<darthanubis>    ...fail!
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, try this: sudo a2enmod php5 && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<darthanubis> a2enmod php5 && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<darthanubis> Module php5 installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
<darthanubis>  * Reloading web server config apache2
<foxbuntu> looks happy now
<foxbuntu> mythweb working?
<darthanubis> I think my php5 install is wicked borked
<darthanubis> nope
<foxbuntu> I thought you purged and reinstalled
<darthanubis> I did
<foxbuntu> then its not
<foxbuntu> it resets all the conf files
<darthanubis> doing it again
<darthanubis> I purged and reinstalled mythweb and apache
<darthanubis> not php5
<darthanubis> I did not realize
<foxbuntu> ok
<rhpot1991> wootoff if anyone cares
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, oh anything intresting yet?
<rhpot1991> dunno just noticed
<rhpot1991> been putting together a grill
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I ordered my dev hardware today
<foxbuntu> ouch... almost 2000$
<rhpot1991> where the tips for an "easy assembly" include "do not lose any parts"
<rhpot1991> ouch indeed
<rhpot1991> how many boxes is that gonna make?
<foxbuntu> well only 2 but its really 4 procs 2 boards and one embeded proc, a harmony 2 500GB drives 2 vid cards 2 HVR-1800 tuners
<foxbuntu> it will be the starting point for several more
<rhpot1991> one of them an atom?
<foxbuntu> yup
<rhpot1991> let me know how that handles HD
<foxbuntu> sure will
<rhpot1991> I'm tempted to get an appletv again
<darthanubis> well I got phpyadmin working again
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, hold off for now
<darthanubis> but still no mythweb
<rhpot1991> ya foxbuntu if you say the atom works well then I'd prob look at that route instead
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I am considering becoming a system intergrations partner with Apple and making the MythTV on AppleTV offical
<rhpot1991> would apple allow such a thing?
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, they sell hardware to Dev Centers
<foxbuntu> I think they might if proposed in the right way
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, yea...even still I think the EPIA board would still be better than an AppleTV if the Atom cant do it
<rhpot1991> what kind of video does it have?
<foxbuntu> video?
<foxbuntu> as in output or card?
<rhpot1991> I am skeptical of apple allowing anything that isn't locking you into itunes happen on their hardware
<rhpot1991> both?
<foxbuntu> Atom = VGA only and Intel 945 Graphics
<rhpot1991> hmmm intel graphics, think that will cut it?
<rhpot1991> you can do things like xvmc on the appletv cause its nvidia
<foxbuntu> EPIA = DVI/Comp/S-Vid and Unichrome 3D Multimedia Chip
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I have a feeling it wont do HD but it might still do Analog and DVD's
<foxbuntu> and the board is cheap
<rhpot1991> I've seen random numbers in the mailing list but nothing concrete
<darthanubis> * Starting web server apache2[Thu Jun 19 01:36:55 2008] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts   ...done.
<rhpot1991> claims that atom is 2-3x faster than via's chips and so on
<foxbuntu> so I figure a frontend for music/videos/SDTV at a lower price might be an option
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I have seen benchmarks both ways...so I am just going to buy both and see which makes the cut
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, the via board is much more expensive though so I hope Atom
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, sorry got a little side tracked there....
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, where are we at?
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: take care of darthanubis while I go see if my grill explodes when light :)
<foxbuntu> lol
<darthanubis> deep purge and reinstall of apache and php and mythweb, hopefully the 65th time is the charm
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, nope sorry its the 97th time that it works
<darthanubis> figures:)
<darthanubis> :D success!
<foxbuntu> good
<darthanubis> I wonder if I have to do that type of deep cleansing with my iptables
 * foxbuntu needs to catch up on his paperwork anyways before his accountant calls him bad names
<darthanubis> its been a rough ubuntu night
<darthanubis> take care, and thanks for your time
<foxbuntu> no problem
<darthanubis> I'll see you around of course
<foxbuntu> later
<darthanubis> later
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> does anyone know how to increase the volume level in mythbuntu? Is there any control panel on it or something.
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> i have a bit of a wierd problem on mythbuntu.
<hads> !ask
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ask
<hads> Hmm, you aren't an ubot
<Bob24> it only started hapening recently. I cannot play some videos that i couls before.
<hads> So what changed? You videos, your installation or your config?
<Bob24> they just freeze on the screen but audio still plays in the background
<Bob24> thing is i changed nothing. And it was still hapening
<Bob24> now i just upgraded to 8.04LTS and same thing nothing has changed
<hads> You just upgraded and nothing has changed?
<hads> Seems contradictary.
<Bob24> i mean the video problem still hasnt changed
<Bob24> i tried uninstalling and reinstalling all the plugins as well, no luck
<Bob24> could libcss2 affect it in any way?
<Bob24> or that win32 driver?
<Bob24> also what about if the display mode and refresh rate have changed as well?
<Bob24> hmm yep its damn weird bloody thing
<xukun> anybody advice me or know a good working hardware for HTPC for use of full hdd content. I will be using mythbuntu for the hardware
<xukun> anybody?
<laga> full hdd content? ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, my guess 1080P
<trillex> When trying to mount through cifs, I get mount error 20. Anyone got an idea how to fix this?
<trillex> Google doesn't give much of a help. :/
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> i'm starting the install now
<Ace2016> i think i'm stuck on a screen... it has the progress bar going backwards and forwards
<Ace2016> oh i switched to tty1 and now i don't see any progress
<Ace2016> ok i pressed ctrl+alt+delete to restart
<Ace2016> i'll check the cd for defects
<Solarbaby> I always burn my cds very slowly
<surlyjake> back&forth progress bar is ok.
<surlyjake> just have patience
<Ace2016> ok the disk check said its ok
 * Solarbaby Whistles
<surlyjake> ace: the entire OS is loading off a CD. it takes time.
<Ace2016> i hate this progress bar? what is the point of it? it does not show any progress
<surlyjake> its a movement bar. shows something is happening
<Ace2016> no it doesn't, it could be frozen with an error and that damn bar would still be going on forever and ever
<Ace2016> what happened to text mode?
<Ace2016> ok thats it i'm almost at my limit with this, if its not done something by the time i refill my bottle, i'm doing an alternative install
<Ace2016> oh its done something
<Ace2016> black screen with a mouse pointer
<Ace2016> oh it could have been the lack of a lan connection
<Ace2016> i restarted again
<Ace2016> i should have gone with alternative, i'm stuck with the progress bar again
<Ace2016> progress bar goes left, progress bar goes right, progress bar goes left, progress bar goes right...
<Ace2016> OMG i went into the livecd mode ARGHHHH!!!!
<Solarbaby> Life sucks when waiting for slow cds eh?
<Solarbaby> next time burn it slower
<Solarbaby> or get a faster computer :)
<surlyjake> or just stop bitching.
<Solarbaby> thats an idea
<surlyjake> ;)
<Ace2016> burn it slower?
<Ace2016> maybe you should add a toram option -_-
<Solarbaby> Yeah..  cheap cds burn better slower
<Ace2016> well i used a dvd
<Solarbaby> same applies
<Solarbaby> anyways going into livecd for the first time isn't a bad idea.. you get to test it before you install it
<Solarbaby> then I believe there is an option to install from livecd as well so your good either way
<Ace2016> or maybe i'll just install it without testing
<Ace2016> what filesystems should i use?
<Solarbaby> let it do everything for you.. automaticly
<Ace2016> i've read the wiki, the hardware is ok, should be no problem during the install
<Ace2016> but i wanted manual partitioning
<Solarbaby> then read the manual
<surlyjake> yeah. why test? when you could ASSume?
<Solarbaby> a few people took lots of extra time to type it all up for you
<Ace2016> where is the raid option in the installer?
<Ace2016> is 10GB ok for the install area?
<trillex> How exactly do I get MythTV, and by that I mean mplayer, to read through rar files?
<Solarbaby> yeah as long as you've got another place to store your recordings sure
<trillex> like, several rar files.
<Ace2016> extract them?
<trillex> Moving along.
<Ace2016> Is it ok to use mythtv as the username to login as?
<Ace2016> trillex: why can't you extract them?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-20
<JC-MythTV> I have a question... I'm a very long time mythTV (since version 0.6) user and currently run Ubuntu Hardy. I'd like to have mythbuntu manage things for me instead of having to keep on top of all the updates constantly. How difficult is it to convert an already installed myth to mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu> JC-MythTV, very easy
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> JC-MythTV, http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> JC-MythTV, note that you still have to do updates, mythbuntu doesn't do updates for you
<JC-MythTV> thats fine, what will that do with the existing database and configurations?
<foxbuntu> JC-MythTV, upgrade if needed
<a1fa_> hey adding gnome to mythbuntu wont screw anything up, will it?
<a1fa_> ~gnome
<foxbuntu> a1fa, nope, you may have to edit your session but it should still work
<a1fa_> so apt-get install gnome?
<foxbuntu> a1fa, actually there is an easier way
<a1fa_> whats that?
<JC-MythTV> ok, except for maybe some .21 fixes it should be up to date.
<foxbuntu> JC-MythTV, nothing really then, its just going to add our stuff to your system
<foxbuntu> a1fa, just one sec
<JC-MythTV> ok, I've prepared the wife... just in case there's problems
<tgm4883_laptop> a1fa, use MCC
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<tgm4883_laptop> unless you want just plain gnome
<foxbuntu> a1fa, yeah, in System Roles just click Ubuntu desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> ubuntu-desktop would install everything from a default ubuntu install
<a1fa_> ok.. i want mythtv session to stay the same
<tgm4883_laptop> if you don't want that then you need to install gnome by itself
<foxbuntu> a1fa_, thats ok, just use MCC and select the Ubuntu Desktop role and apply, it will take care of everything then
<tgm4883_laptop> either way, shouldn't mess up your session
<a1fa_> cool
<a1fa_> i see it
<a1fa_> i knew i saw that somewhere
<a1fa_> i am going to use xdmcp
<a1fa_> computer is just idling 90% of time
<a1fa_> if i enable diskless server it will allow me to connect thin clients?
<foxbuntu> a1fa, yeah.... there is a little more setup to it than that, but yes
<a1fa_> cool
<a1fa_> :p
<a1fa_> i have a 233mhz pos terminal i wanted to use
<foxbuntu> haha
<foxbuntu> you would be lucky to make that thing play standard video
<a1fa_> i will use it to terminal to another box
<a1fa_> :P
<foxbuntu> oh...you should know that the diskless server is a modfied version of the LTSP project that is setup for Mythbuntu Thin clients only
<a1fa_> i can revert it
<a1fa_> can i ?
<foxbuntu> it can be changed but that is what MCC is going to setup
<JC-MythTV> it does PXE correct?
<a1fa_> cool
<foxbuntu> JC-MythTV, yes
<JC-MythTV> are x64 diskless images supported yet?
<tgm4883_laptop> JC-MythTV, yes
<tgm4883_laptop> but not from 32-bit machines
<JC-MythTV> ah
<JC-MythTV> since I haven't done it before, how difficult is it to convert a machine to x64?
<tgm4883_laptop> JC-MythTV, reinstall
<JC-MythTV> thats what I was afraid of :(
<a1fa_> ok
<a1fa_> what does "capitalize" expense mean?
<a1fa_> kind of unrelated :P
<superm1> well there's other ways to do it
<superm1> but they are quite crazy
<tanstaafl32> good evening all--anyone have time for a question?
<JC-MythTV> are you using atftp for PXE loading?
<tanstaafl32> hey dustybin
<dustybin> hey
<dustybin> ive never used mythbuntu and ive never used your pvr card
<dustybin> so its difficult for me to diognise your problem
<tanstaafl32> i really think that i have an overall myth issue...but thanks for trying...
<tanstaafl32> the recording files ought to be growing
<dustybin> yes
<tanstaafl32> hmm...i think i'll kill my detected myth cards and video sources and start again...i wasn't getting video at all when i first installed
<dustybin> yes that might be a good idea
<tanstaafl32> know anything about storage groups?  beyond being in /var and chmoding, is there any good guidance?
<JC-MythTV> For PXE booting, what should the /etc/inetd.conf file look like?
<dustybin> tanstaafl32: storage groups should be setup in mythtv-setup
<dustybin> they are the locations of recordings, they can be anything you want
<dustybin> JC-MythTV: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Diskless_Frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> tanstaafl32, yea, don't stick them in /var
<tgm4883_laptop> bah, where does mytharchive stick the iso it makes?
<JC-MythTV> I need to rebuild the ramfs boot image that was built to include my network card driver. Do I just need to edit the modules in /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/initramfs-tools and run some script to rebuild it?
<JC-MythTV> or is the image built from some other source and script
<tgm4883_laptop> JC-MythTV, what do you mean to include your network card driver?
<JC-MythTV> I need the sky2 driver in the ramfs or the kernel panics going to NBD or NFS
<JC-MythTV> the initramfs
<JC-MythTV> usually in the /etc/initramfs-tools directory you can add them in modules before you build the image
<JC-MythTV> But I'm not sure which directory you are using and if you might have a script to rebuild the image
<JC-MythTV> ok, I found the proper scripts... I had the correct file, just need to run: sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 update-initramfs -u
<JC-MythTV> and then ltsp-update-kernels
<JC-MythTV> now onto the next roadblock ;)
<tanstaafl32> anyone have a pvr-350?  i can get video in mplayer but nothing in myth
<mungewell2> hi. I have an issue where starting an xterm from the xfce menu restarts X, I can start one by double click /etc/X11/bin/xterm in thunar....
<mungewell2> any suggestion as to what might be screwed up?
<hads> Interesting.
<hads> Sounds like whatever is holding your X session open might be crashing.
<mungewell2> hads: why would starting via thunar work in that case?
<mungewell2> where the output from update-menus stored... I can't find it
<hads> I don't use xfce sorry.
<hads> I was thinking that maybe the action of clicking on the menu was crashing something that's holding your X session - just a guess though.
<mungewell2> update-menus is a debian '1 size fits all' system for all of the window managers. Define apps once and it magically creates menus for different type of session...... somewhere.
<mungewell2> only seems to xterm, other item open OK
<hads> OK, well I don't use that either :)
<hads> man update-menus shows some locations
<mungewell2> only seem to the source locations. There is a xfce-method which does the final stage, but I don't know where it puts the result.
<zippytech_> when i select media library then,watch recordings ,select recording options, then job options select begin transcoding, how do i know when it's done and where is the file so i can burn it to disk
<RockHound> hi everyone ... anyone else experiencing mythtv-status segfaults?
<RockHound> with weeklybuild on hardy?
<laga> what's segfaulting?
<laga> RockHound: ^^
<craigyboytaz> Hello, I am trying to choose a HDMI motherboard, can anyone reccomend a mATX one with enough grunt to do 1080p x264 mkv's?
<craigyboytaz> looking @ http://www.ebuyer.com/product/132274
<craigyboytaz> and that http://www.ebuyer.com/product/140304
<craigyboytaz> leaning towards the inno3d intel one for the cpu as dont think the 8200 will make any difference over the 7100, am i correct?
<RockHound> laga: /usr/bin/mythtv-status gives me a segault
<RockHound> how do I debug this perl script?
<RockHound> to see exactly what is causing it?
<laga> perl scripts shouldn't segfault...
<RockHound> well, then it is something that it induces
<laga> i dont have mythtv-status here right now, but i'm currently upgrading my backend to hardy
<RockHound> it started when I turned on ubuntu weeklybuilds yesterday ...
<RockHound> so it is my fault I guess but I would love to help fix this
<RockHound> anyone else have weeklybuilds enabled on hardy? and running into this issue? or not?
<laga> i'll take a look at the script
<RockHound> i am running in perldebug now ...
<laga> god, this is full of crack. we doesn't it use the perl bindings to learn about the database?
<laga> ah, i can dpkg-reconfigure it
<RockHound> ;-)
<laga> it doesn't seg fault here. ;)
<laga> i run my "own" weekly builds
<laga> RockHound: where do you see the segfault?
<RockHound> running via perl -d it hangs after line 411 ...
<RockHound> root@ht1:~# /usr/bin/mythtv-status
<RockHound> Segmentation fault
<laga> /etc/init.d/mythtv-status
<laga> oops
<laga> line 411:
<laga>  $xml ||= load_xml();
<laga> seems like it's waiting for the xml to load?
<laga> indeed, it also uses the mythtv perl api, it's just a bit hidden in the code..
<RockHound> well when running directly it segfaults instantly .. but this waiting for load_xml was just the last output that I saw ... I am new to perldebug so if someone has a hint ... I was just progressing with
<RockHound> n
<laga> i have never used perldebug
<laga> i might take a closer look later once my backend is up and running again.
<laga> the upgrade to gutsy went really smooth. i only had to download 300M and it took about 20 minutes or so
<RockHound> laga: thx ... and good look on further upgrading
<laga> RockHound: if you look in dmesg, is there a line telling you what segfaulted?
<RockHound> oops ... missed that ...  [58689.221807] mythtv-status[14689]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7b5a5f0 esp bfefaa64 error 4
<laga> heh, it really was the perl script
<laga> RockHound: can you show me the xml file your backend gives you?
<RockHound> for anyone else interessted, we took this in to a seperate chat ... it seems to have nothing to do with the xml file ...
 * laga goes to kick his master backend
<laga> ok, i can ssh in now :)
<laga> yay, mythweb seems a bit faster, too
<laga> or i was just missing some recordings because the device node for my hard disk changed ;)
<RockHound> laga: what was causing the ssh login failure?
<laga> RockHound: i don't know. i just reset the box and it came back up.
<RockHound> ah ... top
<laga> now i just need to verify my tv-card is still working
<laga> as well as /proc/acpi/alarm ;)
<wand> I have a problem with the initial channel searching. My Terratec Cinergy DT somewhat seem to deliver strange tuning parameters which then fail to be added to the database (DTVParamHelper::toString out of bound error) anyone had same or similar experience?
<laga> yay, tv still works
<RockHound> proc acpi alarm is a thing that I wanted to get working for while now ... never had it wake up though ;-)
<laga> heh+
<laga> i used to use nvram-wakeup on another box..
<laga> maybe that works better for you, although it's a bit scarier.
<laga>  /proc/acpi/alarm is the old interface. current kernels use a different one, but ubuntu seems to prefer the legacy one
<RockHound> the new interface is under /sys
<RockHound> fiddled with that aswell
<laga> yay
<RockHound> but first off ... mythtv-status ;)
<laga> it has come online
<laga> so, hardy seems to work well.
<baalsgate> hmm im getting a few lockups since moving to 8.04
<baalsgate> geees quite in hete
<rockhound> laga: after a reboot, mythtv-status works like a charm ... pfft
<laga> rockhound: heh. odd.
<laga> so let's consider it fixed then :)
<rockhound> ohh yeah
<laga> do you know about the german mythtv channel? #mythtv-de
<rockhound> now yes
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> where can i find info on firmware
<tgm4883_laptop> Ace2016, um, from the manufacture?
<Ace2016> ok i think it was included
<Ace2016> for a nexus-s dvb-s card
<Ramzi> does anyone knows if mythtv supports ATI All in wonder usb 2.0 tv tuner?
<Ramzi> anyone?
<driedsponge> hey
<prodigel> hi all. I've just set up mythtv and i'm having difficulties watching tv. when selecting 'watch tv' all I get is a black screen for 1 second or so and then reverts to the menu. I've run myth-setup, went ok, did find a bunch of channels.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-21
<driedsponge> close mythtvfrontend, start a terminal, and run mythtvfrontend from the terminal
<driedsponge> then, when you go through adn try to view the video, an error should print out in the terminal
<driedsponge> and you can use that to figure out what issue you are having.
<prodigel> driedsponge: I'm running it from terminal, and the only error I see is infrared related(not much of a worry for now).
<tgm4883_laptop> driedsponge, that will only show frontend related errors
<tgm4883_laptop> prodigel, please pastebin your /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log file
<driedsponge> i just solved that problem a few days ago, and that's how I solved it.
<driedsponge> don't remember what the actual issue was though.
<driedsponge> i know there's a few it could be from the forums I combed through.
<tgm4883_laptop> driedsponge, can't help you without the log
<driedsponge> in any case, does anyone know how to delay the startup of mythfrontend for a few seconds?
<tgm4883_laptop> why?
<driedsponge> currently, it seems to be starting up faster than the network card can authenticate
<driedsponge> so at startup, it doesn't see the backend.
<driedsponge> i close it, and restart it (once the network authenticates) and everything works fine.
<driedsponge> it's a frontend box that uses wireless internet.
<prodigel> tgm4883_laptop: http://pastebin.com/m86566e9
<prodigel> tgm4883_laptop: it's not all, I have lots of "QSqlQuery::exec: database not open" but I presume that's solved now
<prodigel> tgm4883_laptop: those are the last lines
<tgm4883_laptop> prodigel, did you follow any guide to set this up?
<tgm4883_laptop> I ask because this is the third time I have seen this exact problem
<prodigel> tgm4883_laptop: yes, this one http://www.parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<prodigel> tgm4883_laptop: more or less, not all that's there seemed to fit my case
<tgm4883_laptop> driedsponge, you shouldn't need to exit and restart the frontend for that
<tgm4883_laptop> prodigel, the problem is that your recording directory is inside your home directory
<tgm4883_laptop> which is bad
<prodigel> tgm4883_laptop: that can be changed :)
<prodigel> tgm4883_laptop: can it?
<driedsponge> when the frontend tries to connect and doesn't see the backend, it goes into a configuration screen instead.
<hads> tgm4883_laptop: Why is that bad?
<tgm4883_laptop> hads, are you running that way?
<hads> tgm4883_laptop: No, definitly not, just wondering why that would be bad.
<tgm4883_laptop> hads, it's a permission problem.  The backend won't be able to create the recording file
<tgm4883_laptop> in order to make it work you have to open up your home directory for the mythtv user
<hads> I see.
<tgm4883_laptop> so then everyone in the mythtv group can see your stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> much better to just mount it at /mythtv/recordings
<prodigel> tgm4883_laptop: I'll change that now
<tgm4883_laptop> prodigel, how is your partitioning setup?
<prodigel> I have some extra ext3 part. where I can create a directory only for myth
<hads> tgm4883_laptop: I'm used to running a custom system, forgot that the packages run the backend as mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> well I myself mount the recordings drive at /mythtv/recordings/ovit500/
<hads> Mine are at /mnt/livetv and /mnt/recordings
<tgm4883_laptop> i am not a fan of the default /var/lib/mythtv/recordings location
<tgm4883_laptop> prodigel, do you have a seperate drive/partition just for mythtv recordings?
<prodigel> tgm4883_laptop: You were right, now it works
<tgm4883_laptop> well it helps to have seen the problem before ;)
<prodigel> tgm4883_laptop: tell me pls how does it work? I've set up for now a directory with full permissions, I'll watch later for group/user stuff. I just want to watch tv, no recording. Can I configure it not to store data on my harddrive?
<tgm4883_laptop> not with mythtv, you will need the show recorded for ff/rewind/pause capabilities
<prodigel> tgm4883_laptop: one last lazy question: how do I switch channels from keyboard ? :D
<tgm4883_laptop> depending on your tuner card you could use a different program such as TVtime
<tgm4883_laptop> arrow keys?
<tgm4883_laptop> or you could hit M and go to the guide
<hads> s
<hads> Should the the guide
<hads> erm, should be the guide
<prodigel> tgm4883_laptop: thanks for all. now I know where to ask for help about mythtv. have a good day/night.
<pteague> !hardware
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hardware
<pteague> !video
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about video
<pteague> !anything
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about anything
<pteague> !being an intelligent life form
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about being an intelligent life form
<pteague> !nvidia
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about nvidia
<tgm4883_laptop> !pteague
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pteague
<pteague> hehe
<pteague> i'm looking at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048%201069609642%201419530408&bop=And&Order=PRICE&CompareItemList=N82E16814139174%2CN82E16814139143 & wondering if either would work well on front end... tv is currently composite
<jumpkick> when I start mythbuntu, the volume is really low, even when I boost it to 100%
<jumpkick> is there a lower level mixer control that I can use on it?
<tgm4883_laptop> jumpkick, alsamixer
<tgm4883_laptop> jumpkick, also, what ever happened to your server?
<jumpkick> ﻿tgm4883_laptop: you guys moved off to another server
<jumpkick> :D
<jumpkick> in December the stats dropped off
<jumpkick> DNS pointed to another box
<jumpkick> that could host downloads
<jumpkick> I guess
<tgm4883_laptop> jumpkick, none of us have access to the box
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, lost his credentials
<jumpkick> the new box?
<jumpkick> or my box
<tgm4883_laptop> your box
<jumpkick> it got formatted
<jumpkick> you guys weren't using it and it needed to be upgraded
<tgm4883_laptop> plus, none of us have contact info for you
<tgm4883_laptop> thats fine
<tgm4883_laptop> was just wondering
<tgm4883_laptop> use alsamixer and you should be able to boost your audio
<jumpkick> superm1 should have my email somewhere
<tgm4883_laptop> you can also tell your recording profile to record the audio at a higher level
<superm1> who is this illusive superm1 you guys speak of?
<jumpkick> dunno
<jumpkick> :P
<tgm4883_laptop> he's some punk that thinks he runs the joint ;)
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, do we need jumpkick's box again?
<superm1> i dont keep up with mirrors and stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik, no
<tgm4883_laptop> unless
<jumpkick> didn't I mail you back when you moved off?
<tgm4883_laptop> is it 64 bit?
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, ping
<superm1> jumpkick, yeah you did probably, but my mail is a mess now
<superm1> i'm really far behind on sorting it
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, plus it's hard to read on that smaller screen ;)
<jumpkick> ﻿ tgm4883_laptop, it's 64bit, it's where we build mixxx 64-bit nightlys -  http://mixxx.org/nightly/
<jumpkick> my signal is crap... hdtv pops... :(
<superm1> jumpkick, could we use it for generating 64 bit iso's every so often then you think?
<tgm4883_laptop> or for dailies?
<jumpkick> /dev/sda1             9.4G  8.0G  953M  90% /
<jumpkick> likely not
<superm1> boo+urns
<jumpkick> bandwidth was the only reason I didn't let you guys host downloads on my box before
<jumpkick> I get 100GBs a month total transfer
<superm1> yeah i remember
<q_a_z_steve> Hey. Silly question, but I really do need an answer, can I use a DirecTV DVR with Comcast service?
<superm1> i think nowadays we've got enough mirroring, just needed somewhere to build the isos consistently
<tgm4883_laptop> q_a_z_steve, no
<tgm4883_laptop> what
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> what
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> ...
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<jumpkick> superm1, if I had the space I'd let you do it on my box...   I certainly benefit from the 64-bit isos... :P
<superm1> jumpkick, yeah a 64 bit box somewhere could allow generation of amd64, lpia and i386 for 8.10 :)
<jumpkick> pop-click-pop.... :'(
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, small screen?  i use an LCD monitor that is 1280x1024
<superm1> that's not too small
<tgm4883_laptop> i meant your new mini laptop ;)
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> unless
<tgm4883_laptop> you are telling me your new mini laptop has a screen res of that
<q_a_z_steve> tgm4883_laptop:  Any evidence to back that up?
<tgm4883_laptop> in which case, i'm kinda disappointed it's not widescreen
<tgm4883_laptop> q_a_z_steve, how is your directv dvr going to get channel guide info?
<q_a_z_steve> does it need it? I really just want to use the thing as a dummy vcr...
<tgm4883_laptop> q_a_z_steve, i would bet that without the directv service that it is disabled
<tgm4883_laptop> is it a new one or an old directivo?
<tgm4883_laptop> better yet
<tgm4883_laptop> whats your model number
<q_a_z_steve> HDVR2
<tgm4883_laptop> oh hehe
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm dumb
<tgm4883_laptop> q_a_z_steve, no you cannot use it
<tgm4883_laptop> not with comcast anyway
<tgm4883_laptop> only with directv
<q_a_z_steve> even if I get a dummy access card or anything? I have Digital Basic Comcast...
<jumpkick> shizzle...  hdhomerun + 8.04 freezes after a while...  box is okay, but mythtv is toast... time to check some logs
<q_a_z_steve> even if I hook it up with the SAT connections as opposed to the RF?
<jumpkick> nothing obvious... :(
<ChrisC35> hi
<ChrisC35> can anyone help me setting up for 1st time. I can scan for channels, but back in myth front end when I click watch tv, nothing happens, just back to menu
<darthanubis> again, totem mythtv plugin
<darthanubis> how can I get past error 311?
<darthanubis> Will anyone pay this "bug" attention?
<ChrisC35> no one is really here
<ChrisC35> its friday night
<ChrisC35> people have a life\
<ChrisC35> unlike me
<darthanubis> Bug #237801
<Bob24> helo all!
<Bob24> I having some problems with the video driver on mythbuntu. It has always been working. But know the last time i rebooted the machine, it said it is in low graphics mode and flickers like crazy on my tv. When i try to enable restricted drivers in ticks it, it then asks to reboot, i reboot and i still get the same problem. Running in low graphics mode. Any suggestions please? I got no idea wat has just happend. I have changed noth
<Bob25> hello
<Bob25> I having some problems with the video driver on mythbuntu. It has always been working. But know the last time i rebooted the machine, it said it is in low graphics mode and flickers like crazy on my tv. When i try to enable restricted drivers in ticks it, it then asks to reboot, i reboot and i still get the same problem. Running in low graphics mode. Any suggestions please? I got no idea wat has just happend. I have changed noth
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> anyone here?
<laga> no
<laga> they're all gone
<Bob24> again hmm
<Bob24> laga can u help me then?
<Bob24> I having some problems with the video driver on mythbuntu. It has always been working. But know the last time i rebooted the machine, it said it is in low graphics mode and flickers like crazy on my tv. When i try to enable restricted drivers in ticks it, it then asks to reboot, i reboot and i still get the same problem. Running in low graphics mode. Any suggestions please? I got no idea wat has just happend. I have changed noth
<laga> nope, i gotta run now. but someone else will be able to help you i guess
<Bob24> k
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: pong
<prodigel> Hi all. I'm having some problems running mythtvfrontend. Fist on my mythbackend computer I don't have control, second on my laptop computer (no backend installed I don't have sound) and on both it seems to move rahter slow.
<xukun_> I have usb spdif sound card in mythbuntu. How can I tell mythbuntu to use this card and not the onboard?
<laga> re
<darthanubis> mysqldump: Got error: 145: Table './mythconverg/upnpmedia' is marked as crashed and should be repaired when using LOCK TABLES
<tplague> morning anyone here to lend a hand on some questions?
<tplague> my mythtv backend wont start form script
<tplague> but if i do it at a comand prompt under SU i can start it no problme
<tafkaz_73> hi there. on a new installation i saw that in mythstream there is appletrailers now...
<tafkaz_73> i dont have that in my installation although i use the newest weekly build too...so i guess this is because my settings for mythstream
<tafkaz_73> do you know an easy way to reset the mythstream settings only ?
<tgm4883_laptop> hit 0, then 9
<tafkaz_73> my settings there are really nothing of importance so i guess it would be easy to start from scratch
<tgm4883_laptop> hit 0, then 9
<tafkaz_73> in mythstream itself or in the setting dialogue
<tgm4883_laptop> mythstream itself
<tafkaz_73> tgm4883_laptop, great i will instantly try so
<tafkaz_73> LOL
<tafkaz_73> this was so easy !
<tafkaz_73> i guess i will have to try to learn a little more about mythstream
<tafkaz_73> i use it pretty often but i never understood how to really handle it
<tgm4883_laptop> eventually it will be different and should appear in the main part
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, the youtube parser is out of date
<tafkaz_73> no its allready there
<tgm4883_laptop> and perhaps a few others
<tafkaz_73> just cool thanx
<tafkaz_73> is there a good and easy manual about mythstream ?
<tafkaz_73> i find its usabillity a little sztrange
<tgm4883_laptop> err, I don't think so.  You could check the authors website
<tafkaz_73> i will
<tafkaz_73> its just so different to use
<tafkaz_73> but as i am here...
<tafkaz_73> on the other box i have an lcd-display wich i can use with lcdproc
<tafkaz_73> does anyone know the problem, that after mythfrontend allready successfully uses the lcdproc to and sends mesages, after a little while the default lcdproc message is shown again ?
<tafkaz_73> mythtvs output then comes up again if i change to live tv or something
<tafkaz_73> yeah...i knew this was too special !
<tafkaz_73> nevermind...:-)
<TelnetManta> I have a problem suddenly with livetv on some channels in myth. When watching a channel the audio is all digital sounding, crackly, no way to hear anything. But when watching the mpg file with mplayer for instance it sounds fine.
<TelnetManta>  I also get the same sound watching a DVD in myth.
<TelnetManta> nm
<pferrel> having trouble with lirc
<pferrel> worked in 7.10 and stopped sometime afer 8.04 upgrade
<pferrel> irw returns nothing, any ideas
<pferrel> irw returns right away the first time then returns connection refused the second time
<pferrel> have I screwed up my device naming, /dev/lirc/0 vs /dev/lirc0 ?
<pferrel> I'm using lirc0.8.3pre1  is there a later version in a package somewhere?
<superm1> try to dpkg-reconfigure lirc pferrel
<superm1> reselect your remote
<pferrel> superm: have done that
<pferrel> should I try an upgrade to the release of lirc 0.8.3
<pferrel> am using command IR receiver and an old MCE remote
<pferrel> ok well here goes nothing, upgrading to lirc 0.8.3 release from the lirc tar
<chuckf> here's a question. I just switched to Mythbuntu from Knoppmyth. There are two features that I want to implement but am unsure how to in Mythbuntu (that I liked in Knoppmyth)
<chuckf> First is resuming a video after stopping it from the same spot. the latest knoppmyth supports this but mythbuntu does not, is there a way to get this implemented?
<chuckf> The second is how can I access the democracy (it's a new name but cannot recall it) player from the myth screens? Currently I have to drop out to my desktop
<chuckf> Thanks!
<tgm4883_laptop> chuckf, #1 does exist
<chuckf> how do I implement it?
<tgm4883_laptop> you hit (i forget which key) and it puts a save point
<tgm4883_laptop> it's the ok on my MCEUSB2 :)
<chuckf> under knoppmyth it was automagical, no keys needed
<tplague> loved knopmyth
<tplague> but there hasnt been any updates in a long time
<tplague> pfft
<chuckf> and it didn't run on my new hardware
<chuckf> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> it's in the playback profile I believe
<tplague> im having trouble getting sound out of movies i uploaded to myth when playing htem within myth
<tplague> tv and dvds have sound though
<tplague> just movies i upload dont
<tplague> :(
<chuckf> tgm4883_laptop, I'll look again when I get a chance, but didn't find it
<pferrel> I'm getting "connection refused" from irw anyone know why?
<pferrel> does anyone know if lirc on mythbuntu 8.04 is supposed to create a device /dev/lirc0 or some such?
<chuckf> I know that there was a nice menu that I just said "I have a hauppauge remote" and it was done
<benlake> anyone else having sound issues with a Haup. WinTV PVR-150 and 8.04? The sound works about 5% of the time I start the machine. A bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/228363 describes the same symptoms as I but ivtv-utils is not installed on my recently updated mythbuntu install.
<foxbuntu> benlake, I notice the same issue from time to time as well (I am listed on the bug as well) Its not related to 8.04 its just more apparent on MythTV .21 for some reason, but the audio instability had been around for quite some time with ivtv based cards
<benlake> Yeah it actually started for me in fiesty
<benlake> worked flawlessly in dapper
<foxbuntu> benlake, the problem lies with the way that MythTV changes channels
<benlake> I recently updated, like 20 minutes ago and I got sound briefly until suddenly the capture died and it said "Unable to re-initialize video device"
<benlake> I wasn't changing channels..
<benlake> after that the sound was dead
<foxbuntu> benlake, you on the most current kernel?
<benlake> yeah, updated 20 minutes ago and rebooted
<foxbuntu> pastebin the follow output: dmesg | grep ivtv
<benlake> http://paste.lisp.org/display/62619
<benlake> anything else?
<benlake> I guess there is not a strait forward solution to this issue.
<foxbuntu> yeah pastebin /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<foxbuntu> nope there usually isnt
<foxbuntu> tuners can be a real pain at times
<benlake> log is quite large
<benlake> I'll post just today, that is where the latest action is going to me
<benlake> s/m/b
<benlake> http://paste.lisp.org/display/62620
<benlake> "2008-06-21 12:22:22.372 MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Warning: Audio sample rate 32000 Hz" looks promising
<benlake> see anything foxbuntu?
<foxbuntu> benlake, nothing sticking out
<foxbuntu> benlake, what is the output of uname -r
<benlake> 2.6.24-16-generic
<foxbuntu> benlake, your not up-to-date
<benlake> hrm
<foxbuntu> try this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<benlake> oh that updated was held back
<benlake> one sec
<benlake> -19 is latest?
<foxbuntu> yes
<benlake> ok will be done, shortly, will reboot and check it out
<foxbuntu> k
<benlake> does that audio warning not seem suspicious?
<benlake> or these lines:
<benlake> 2008-06-21 12:22:49.137 NVP: Disabling Audio, params(-1,-1,-1)
<benlake> 2008-06-21 12:22:49.138 NVP: Disabling Audio, params(0,-1,-1)
<foxbuntu> benlake, not in particular
<benlake> I have sound!
<benlake> you know how to intentionally try to break it?
<benlake> :( video stalled
<foxbuntu> benlake, try to change your frontend from QT to OpenGL
<benlake> I remember doing something like that on another install
<foxbuntu> that will most likley resolve the video
<benlake> where am I looking?
<benlake> let me see if the sound comes back when I try to watch tv again
<foxbuntu> Setup > Setup > Appearance (I think its the 3rd page)
<benlake> at least X doesn't shoot up to 100% and basically kill the machine anymore... I used to get a pink screen and the box was basically unusable
<benlake> bah, sounds dead
<foxbuntu> benlake, exit tv and reenter
<foxbuntu> see if sound comes back
<benlake> I did, it didn't
<benlake> Paint Engine?
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> QT is default, OpenGL works better
<benlake> ok, switched to OpenGL... frontend restarted, watch tv > no sound
<benlake> restarting frontend manually, no sound
<foxbuntu> benlake, Setup > Setup > General
<foxbuntu> check the audio settings
<foxbuntu> 2nd or 3rd page in I think
<benlake> ALSA:default
<ShiftyPowers> how can i check my ati driver version?
<ShiftyPowers> version number i mean
<benlake> I want to know why sound dies only for myth
<benlake> restarting frontend and backend, still no TV sound. It will likely return if I reboot. Playing another video via mplayer or whatever gives me sound
<chuckf> if someone with some perl skills could take a look at the mplayer-resumer.pl script at http://mythic.tv/contributed_code.php I would appreciate it
<chuckf> It would solve the issue I was asking about earlier about resuming a video automagically
<chuckf> It looks good but I'm not a perl expert
<benlake> foxbuntu: tv still stalls with opengl paint engine
<benlake> what is being used to play the buffered capture?
<foxbuntu> benlake, the internal mythtv player
<benlake> is that what is failing when the video just stops?
<foxbuntu> benlake, what video card are you using for output?
<benlake> PCI Nvidia Gforce4 5500 or something
<benlake> by something I mean it might be a 5400 or 5600
<foxbuntu> which driver?
<benlake> nvidia restricted
<foxbuntu> vesa or nvidia-glx?
<benlake> let me make sure it is on
<benlake> wait, weird, it is off
<foxbuntu> prob from the kernel upgrade
<benlake> ok, playing tv again... let's see if it dies
<benlake> interesting.. it stalled, but then about 8 seconds later it started again
<benlake> with sound..
<benlake> foxbuntu: I've got some static on the top of my capture image, a few pixeld wide. Can I do anything about that?
<hads> It's possibly teletext or something
<benlake> teletext?
<laga> VBI stuff
<hads> You can add a little overscan to get rid of it.
<benlake> hads: TV Settings > Playback > scan displacment ?
<hads> Somewhere in there, I don't have it in front of me.
<basneder> my pvr350 doesnt work as expected, any tips?
<foxbuntu> basneder, www.foxmediasytesms.com (but I might be slightly biased) ;)
<basneder> foxbuntu, hehe
<foxbuntu> basneder, I will have a really awesome set of boxes available hopefully soon, I am working on beta testing my hardware now
<hads> haha
<basneder> i just need my pvr350 to work :)
<foxbuntu> lol
<laga> foxbuntu: ETA?
<foxbuntu> laga, if all goes well 2-3 weeks
<laga> keep me posted!
<foxbuntu> sure will, I should have my X4 system tested this weekend, going to work on my Core 2 Quad next week along with my intel atom frontend
<hads> What are you using for the atom?
<foxbuntu> what do you mean?
<hads> What hardware are you using?
<foxbuntu> slim htpc, slim dvd burner, 4G flash drive (internal) Intel Atom
<laga> those intel boards are a joke, tho. the chipset uses way more power than the CPU ;)
<foxbuntu> laga, that might be the case, but thats why I am testing
<foxbuntu> I will also be testing the Via boards
<hads> I meant what motherboard
<laga> oh, it just needs a nice chipset..
<foxbuntu> oh...
<hads> laga: Yeah definitly
<foxbuntu> hads, 945GCLF
<laga> hads: the low power 945 costs a lot more, unfortunately
<laga> yeah, i was talking about that board
<hads> Nice, better than the SIS chipset ones
<laga> yeah..
<hads> That should be much nicer to work with than the Via boards.
<laga> does via still have DMA issues with certain PCI cards?
<hads> I think that was only older chipsets but I'm not certain.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-22
<laga> i love flaming VIA
<laga> i guess i must be a  bad person or something ;)
<hads> I had an old VIA based Athlon desktop which I sold to a mate for a myth system, it works OK.
<hads> I also have a VIA miniITX frontend in the bedroom. Slow little thing.
<laga> i have an S100 in the bedroom
<laga> http://www.zive.sk/Files/Obrazky/art/2006/telecom/T-Online_S100_STB.jpg
<laga> celeron 733MHZ, wlan, power on and off using remote, fanless, like 40€ on ebay germany
<hads> Nice
<laga> cons: 128M ram, wlan isn't that great, you need a proprietary intel driver to get tv-out. no .ko though, yay.
<hads> The LCD in the bedroom doesn't have DSUB so I need DVI unfortunately.
<laga> :(
<hads> Which is fine but limiting in what hardware you can use.
<laga> 29€ for a s100 + ADSL router with wlan (at least partially supported by openwrt). not too bad.
<hads> Good really.
<laga> but 128M ram is really crippling. if you are really good at soldering, you can add more. but it's difficult to get the right chips.
<laga> i've even found a new clock gen chip which allows more overclocking options. but there's only so much time you can spend wrecking hardware..
<darthanubis> Bug #237801
<laga> darthanubis: we don't have ubotu in here.
<hads> I'm thinking of upgrading to full size board in the bedroom, it's hidden anyway.
<darthanubis> laga I see that
<laga> hads: ooh, i'm jealous.
<hads> ubotu would be useful, I've done that a couple of times
<darthanubis> wonder why its still incomplete
<darthanubis> dunno why the bit is not here either
<darthanubis> bot
<laga> well, seveas left IRC and took ubotu with him. i think there are some replacements..
<hads> I'm thinking the only fan I'll need in a frontend system will be the HSF so that should be quiet enough
<laga> PSU?
<hads> Going to use a Pico-PSU or something with an external power brick.
<hads> It's diskless so the power draw will be minimal
<darthanubis> ubottu is still in the other channels
<pablo> test
<WindyCN> hey, anyone free to lend a hand with getting networking working on my mythbox?
<ChrisC35> hi
<ChrisC35> in mythbutnu setup i can get card is recognized and scans the channels sucessfully. However back to mythtv, when i click on watch tv, nothing happens (just back to menu again)
<benlake> check /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<ChrisC35> hmm
<ChrisC35> SG(LiveTV) Error: Group 'LiveTv' wants to use directory '/home/chris/livetv', but this directory is not writable
<ChrisC35> i chose that dir in setup
<ChrisC35> why is it not writable?
<ChrisC35> also I see: GetChannelData() failed because it could not find channel number 'Please add' in DB for source '1'
<ChrisC35> i guess i should chmod those 777?
<ChrisC35> or 755
<ChrisC35> and set owner to mythtv
<benlake> I'm assuming you've run mythtv-setup?
<ChrisC35> ya
<ChrisC35> i guess those dirs should be in /home/myth/
<benlake> it doesn't matter where the directories are, you can specify any directory you want, permissions permitting
<ChrisC35> set permissions. Now when i scan channels in mythbuntu setup, it boots me out of setup.
<benlake> how did you go about installing ythbuntu?
<ChrisC35> from install cd i downloaded
<benlake> what is your capture card?
<ChrisC35> hvr-1600
<ChrisC35> i installed the beta driver
<benlake> not familiar with the support of that card, who is developing the driver?
<ChrisC35> ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Cx18
<benlake> is the driver in the repo or did you compile it?
<benlake> cd
<benlake> oops :)
<ChrisC35> i followed instruction there, downloaded, compiled ,etc
<benlake> have you tried to capture anything yourself? to just test the card?
<benlake> not using myth at all?
<ChrisC35> no, dont know how to do that
<ChrisC35> it works in my winxp machine
<benlake> to test the driver... not necessarily the hardware
<ChrisC35> ah its scanning again...
<ChrisC35> its adding channels. maybe now it will work
<benlake> I think you can cat /dev/videoX > capture.mpg
<benlake> let that run a few seconds then ctrl-c, then play it
<benlake> replace the X with the video device that is connected to your antenna/cable
<ChrisC35> i think the issue still is write perms
<benlake> channel information is stored in mysql
<ChrisC35> everytime i exit mythbuntu setup, it says:  cannot create a file /home/mythtv//.test - dir is not writable?
<benlake> well that probably doesn't help either
<ChrisC35> i did a chmod 755 on it
<ChrisC35> and chown mythtv:mythtv on it too
<ChrisC35> oh maybe i should have done 777 or 775
<benlake> su mythtv and try to write to that file
<benlake> not sure why but the setup program might be running as you
<benlake> run `groups` is mythtv listed?
<ChrisC35> mythtv is there yes
<ChrisC35> i cant su mythtv i d ont know its pass
<ChrisC35> whats the pass it sets up for itself?
<benlake> you could `sudo su -` then su mythtv
<benlake> do an `ls /home/mythtv//.test`
<benlake> what do you get?
<ChrisC35> oh btw i created the capture.mpg, it has size a couple megs, wont play though: AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: connection failed
<ChrisC35> er refused not failed
<ChrisC35> ok i could sudo su -\
<ChrisC35> ls: cannot access /home/mythtv//.test: No such file or dir
<benlake> ok so you need to make that work before it will work with setup
<benlake> that feels like a directory you specified
<ChrisC35> make what work? not quite following
<benlake> if an ls doesn't work, setup wont work
<ChrisC35> ok
<benlake> make sure /home/mythtv is owned by mythtv group mythtv and 755 at least
<ChrisC35> ok it wrote its tests now i think - no error now\
<ChrisC35> did the 775 perms
<benlake> does /home/mythtv look like "drwxr-xr-x 4 mythtv mythtv 4096 2008-06-09 22:44 ."
<ChrisC35> i'll look - just tried watchtv again - still just a blank screeen for a minute, th en back to menu
<benlake> not sure where the .test directories are coming from, but I suspect when setup is all said and done they will be removed
<benlake> ok so go back to testing the card w/o myth
<benlake> look in setup for the video device your using to scan for channels
<ChrisC35> i made the file before
<ChrisC35> <ChrisC35> oh btw i created the capture.mpg, it has size a couple megs, wont play though: AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: connection failed
<benlake> oh gotcha missed that
<benlake> play it with VLC or totem
<benlake> mplayer gui is wonky
<ChrisC35> drwxrwxr - x 25 mythtv mythtv 4096 2008-06-21
<benlake> mplayer capture.mpg might work better
<ChrisC35> mplayer could not connect to socket
<ChrisC35> no such file or dir
<ChrisC35> falied to open LIRC support
<ChrisC35> you will not be able to use your remote control
<benlake> yeah yeah, we don't care about that
<ChrisC35> failed to load avisynth.dll
<ChrisC35> seek failed
<benlake> did it tell you anything about the file?
<ChrisC35> playing catpure.mpt
<ChrisC35> er g
<ChrisC35> nothing no
<ChrisC35> oh wait that was the wrong file
<ChrisC35> ok the one i catpured did work
<ChrisC35> i had a typo in its file name
<benlake> great, video and sound?
<ChrisC35> i dont have speakers h ooked up here ... i could do that thought.. video i saw was grainy black
<ChrisC35> i'll try a new capture
<benlake> grainy black as in not anything useful?
<benlake> try different devices
<ChrisC35> aha
<ChrisC35> i have recorded chan 2 with chanel listings...
<ChrisC35> so it works
<ChrisC35> still nothing on watchtv though
<benlake> ensure mythtv-setup is using the device you found that worked
<ChrisC35> btw in mythbackend.log it says NVR /dev/video0: unknown video codec.
<benlake> is that the device you successfully recorded from?
<ChrisC35> please go into tv settings, recording profiles, and setup
<ChrisC35> error unknown audio coded
<ChrisC35> error: can't open vbi device ''
<ChrisC35> wont work with the streaming intervace, falling back
<ChrisC35> ok ill check now
<ChrisC35> yes video0
<ChrisC35> thatw what i used
<ChrisC35> esd
<ChrisC35>  --   /dev/video0 for card setup is Analog V4L capture card   - Hauppauge HVR-1600 [cx18]
<benlake> what is giving those errors? Watch TV?
<ChrisC35> codec is set to RTjpeg
<ChrisC35> i should prolly change to mpeg
<ChrisC35> watch tv, yes
<ChrisC35> well i dont get the codec error now
<benlake> but still nothing?
<ChrisC35> still nothting
<ChrisC35> it says:
<ChrisC35> Changing from None to WatchingLiveTV
<ChrisC35> HW Tuner: 1->1
<ChrisC35> SampleRate: attempted to add a rate 3200Hz which is not in the list of allowed rates
<ChrisC35> NVR /dev/video0 Error;: can't open vbi device: ' '
<ChrisC35> video0 : won't work with the streaming interface, falling back `
<ChrisC35> vidiocgmbuf:: invalid argument
<ChrisC35> changing from watchinglivetv to none
<ChrisC35> so those are all the rest i believ
<ChrisC35> what is a  vbi device?
<benlake> video buffer input, just a guess
<benlake> you have errors to investigate, start googling from here
<ChrisC35> in tv card, under the analog v4l card, under VBI devic,e it s ays nothing
<ChrisC35> and theres no optinos
<ChrisC35> i should probably just buya  supported card and reinstall it all
<ChrisC35> whats a good card toget
<benlake> I don't know these days, depends on what you want to do
<benlake> pvr-500 and less are well supported
<benlake> ah! here it is: http://www.pchdtv.com/index.html
<benlake> takes a bit more CPU since it is software decoding but it should be more than supported :)
<benlake> I'm out, peace
<ChrisC35> t
<tgm4883_laptop> I wouldn't recommend a software encoder
<tgm4883_laptop> ever
<tgm4883_laptop> ChrisC35, are you looking for an analog or digital tuner?
<ChrisC35> our cable tv here is analog
<ChrisC35> but we will get digital eventually
<tgm4883_laptop> well for an analog tuner i'd recommend the pvr-150 or 500, although they are end of life so they may be difficult to find
<ChrisC35> can i get a digital, and it will work with my analog signal?
<tgm4883_laptop> for a digital card, i'd recommend the pcHDTV 5500 or the Silicon HDHomerun
<tgm4883_laptop> ChrisC35, IIRC, the new hauppauge cards will do that and have a hardware encoder for the analog signal
<tgm4883_laptop> the HVR-1600 and 1800 I think
<tgm4883_laptop> support for those is getting better too
<ChrisC35> i have a hvr-1600 now
<ChrisC35> i cante get it to work
<ChrisC35> well it does work in ubuntu
<ChrisC35> and in mythbuntu i can get it to scan the channels
<ChrisC35> but when i run watchtv in myth, nothing
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<ChrisC35> in mythbackend.log its complaining about vbi device - NVR /dev/video0 Error;: can't open vbi device: ' '
<ChrisC35> video0 : won't work with the streaming interface, falling back `
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i don't know
<ChrisC35> SampleRate: attempted to add a rate 3200Hz which is not in the list of allowed rates
<ChrisC35> i installed the beta driver
<ChrisC35> what is a vbi device|? the input for it is b lank under tv card
<ChrisC35> will i have to install winxp as my pvr machine..
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, vertical blanking interval
<ChrisC35> not sure what that is
<ChrisC35> are those dig cards expensive?
<tgm4883_laptop> my pcHDTV 5500 was about 125 new, the silicon hdhomerun is like 160 but is external and has dual tuners
<tgm4883_laptop> but if you have analog cable, then it may not be of that much use
<ChrisC35> well we wont have analog for long
<ChrisC35> but they will tune analog as well as digi i assume?
<tgm4883_laptop> the pcHDTV 5500 will, but the analog tuner is software only
<ChrisC35> maybe i'll just use winxp with my 1600 - and sagetv or soemthing
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not sure if the HDHomerun has a analog tuner
<ChrisC35> its ok, but i wanted commercial skipping
<ChrisC35> too bad i cant get th is 1600 to work on mythbuntu
<ChrisC35> stupid thing
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, from what i'm reading there are a few different versions of the hvr-1600 floating around
<tgm4883_laptop> some better supported than others
<ChrisC35> ic
<ChrisC35> when will they get the driver support ready?
<ChrisC35> does that generally happen quickly?
<tgm4883_laptop> well it depends on a few factors
<tgm4883_laptop> card popularity, oem support, published specs
<hads> Depends who's doing it and how quickly they want to do it.
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<ChrisC35> ic
<ChrisC35> http://www.ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Cx18 is where i found it
<ChrisC35> whats a good myth type app for windows?
<tgm4883_laptop> ChrisC35, what kernel are you running?
<ChrisC35> you got me there
<hads> uname -a
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, so you loaded the cx18 driver, but what about the firmware?
<ChrisC35> linux ccpvr 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP
<ChrisC35> i copied the firmware as per those instructions to the dir and renamed the files
<ChrisC35> as per the instructions here http://www.ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Cx18
<tgm4883_laptop> what dir did you put the firmware in?
<ChrisC35> hmm cant remember, and locate is not returning anything for them
<tgm4883_laptop> /lib/firmware?
<ChrisC35> where should they be?
<ChrisC35> in there all i see is 2.6.24-16-generic
<tgm4883_laptop> /lib/firmware
<ChrisC35> ok in there...
<ChrisC35> i think i renamed them wrong
<ChrisC35> i put v4l (L) instead of v41 (one)
<ChrisC35> oh thats because othere files in there were using v4l
<ChrisC35> so i guess thats right. anywyas i put them in there
<ChrisC35> in the 2.6.24-16-generic dir
<ChrisC35> `is that correct?
<ChrisC35> have you gone?
<KjetilK> Upgrading to 8.04 killed DVD playback for me
<KjetilK> No errors, nothing starts, nothing in any of the system logs...
<KjetilK> mythdvd was removed upon upgrade, but if I understand it correctly, it has been merged with mythvideo
<KjetilK> any ideas where I should start?
<KjetilK> oh, got it, I needed to set the DVD player to use /dev/dvdrw1
<KjetilK> next weirdness is the the sound level seems different for each plugin...
<protonchris> I just upgraded from gusty to hardy and now apt-get is telling me that ubuntu-desktop is being 'kept back'.  Is this package still needed?
<protonchris> I just upgraded from gusty to hardy and now apt-get is telling me that ubuntu-desktop is being 'kept back'.  Is this package still needed?
<tplague> getting no audio on recording playback
<tplague> anyone exparience this?
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> going to try mythbuntu again
<ChrisC35> dammit got disconected
<prodigel> hi all. How big should I make an xfs partition for mythtv?
<Ace2016> as big as you want
<prodigel> Ace2016: is there a minimum?
<Ace2016> http://www.lirc.org/html/lircd.html
<Ace2016> wrong one
<Ace2016> http://www.mythbuntu.org/requirements
<Ace2016> that one
<prodigel> Ace2016: thanks
<ChrisC35> can anyone tell me why in the tvtuner setup, vbi device is blank
<ChrisC35> cant watch tv, mythbackend.log is complaining cant open vbi device
<kiu112> hi, i installed the mythtv package under hardy/desktop. I have a dvbc card, created multiple scanfiles with w_scan (plain, -X, -x) - how do i import this this into mythtv ? I read several howtos, but its not realy clear. If i am using "import channel.conf" what should be selected  for "ATSC channel seperator" ?
<kiu112> the import ends with "Found channel, but it doesnt match existing tsid" ?
<laga> i dont think w_scan is supported. unless these are compatible with the files generated by 'scan' from the dvb-utils package.
<kiu112> laga which output format of scan should be choosen ? zap, vdr or pids ?
<pdxguy> hello
<pdxguy> anybody here?
<pdxguy> hmm... 53 other people in the room, but no one is talking.
<rhpot1991_laptop> !ask | pdxguy
<Zinn> pdxguy: ask - Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<pdxguy> fair enough. I have Ubuntu 8.04 loaded on my Dell Inspiron 600m laptop. I'm hoping to purchase a USB tv tuner card for it. Does anyone have any recommendations on what would work (more-or-less) out of the box?
<hads> What type of tuner?
<pdxguy> Good question. Whichever kind will let me get off-the-air signals and maybe later on cable/sat signals (if I get cable/sat servcie).
<hads> Well the PVR150 is a popular choice although they are an old model now I believe.
<pdxguy> Who manufactures the PVR150? Do you think they'd still be available from Major Electronics stores or would I need to special order?
<hads> Loads of results in Google
<pdxguy> for the PVR150?
<hads> Yup
<pdxguy> ah Hauppauge. I had one of their cards in my desktop years ago. Worked well enough under Win XP.
<rhpot1991_laptop> pdxguy: hauppauge makes them but they are no longer made
<rhpot1991_laptop> they are replacing them with the hvr-xxx series
<rhpot1991_laptop> which will have support in the .26 kernel IIRC
<pdxguy> Ok, thanks. Anyone have any idea what the performance would be like? I'm a little concerned about doing it thru a USB device. My experience with tv tuner cards was with internal PCI cards and even they were a little jerky.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-15
<bsdfox> so, I setup mythbuntu a couple days ago on my backend (moved from gentoo backend hoping to fix a long-standing issue.. no luck) and I guess sometime last night it crashed. any advice on recovering my database or simply creating a new one?
<darthanubis> should have backed up your database
<bsdfox> it's only a couple days old
<bsdfox> no big loss
<bsdfox> any advice on reinstalling all the mythtv and mysql components from the live system? it's located under my house and I don't want to drag myself down there to reinstall again
<superm1> troldrik, want another MOTUish thing to hack on getting going for karmic?
<superm1> er tritium i meant ^
<tritium> superm1: Possibly.  What might that be?
<superm1> tritium, x11vnc needs updating
<superm1> tritium, new upstream version does avahi, which would be an awesome thing to have in ubuntu
<tritium> superm1: ah, really?  I will look into it.
<tritium> Thanks for suggesting it, superm1.
<superm1> tritium, yeah. we're thinking if we can get that new x11vnc in, we will have an mcc-revamp plugin that shows avahi advertised services for VNC and ssh, which would rock
<superm1> tritium, cool thanks tritium!
<tritium> Wow, sounds pretty cool.
<superm1> mcc-revamp just merged into trunk, so it will definitely be in karmic
<tritium> There's a nice lcdproc PPA that supports iMON LCD on Antec Fusion 430 cases.  I hope his patches make it in.  Otherwise, I hear upstream is incorporating the iMON patches soon.
<superm1> cool
<Zaqq> Hi. is EPG for Mythbuntu available for India?
<superm1> only if xmltv works out there
<superm1> or you can get the data OTA
<Zaqq> where can i ckeck?
<hads> xmltv.org
<Zaqq> where can i check for country listings?
<Zaqq> search for India returned 0 results
<Zaqq> I am not using a sat box .. so OTA is not possible
<Zaqq> anyone?
<hads> I don't know anything about India. You can get listings from DVB if that is used.
<shawn__> anyone know if you can recover an accidentally deleted show
<foxbuntu> shawn__, nope, once its gone, its gone
<tgm4883> shawn__, yep, once it's gone it gone.  Unless you have it setup to stick those in a deleted subgroup
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, thanks for the assist there...my answer was not clear...
<foxbuntu> :P
<mazda01> ok. i can be sitting at my master be/fe watching live tv. the tuner it's using is the second tuner on the PVR-500 from the slave be/fe. When I click on either "Y" or hit "M" and then chose the PVR-350 tuner, the frontend crashes? I have a log if someone can please help me. http://pastebin.com/meb6d0b8
<anodesni> My media library (for browsing non recorded video files) does not show thumbnails, how do I enable that?
<Essobi> Morning.
<javatexan> morning
<rhpot1991> morning
<Blz> Hey guys -- My component video out is disabled (TV-out only and thus impractical to use XFCE) and I need to use the mythtv log grabber as I'm having issues with live TV (new motorola STB to PVR150 via composite and an IR blaster)
<Blz> I installed the VNC service when I installed mythbuntu... how do I access it on a windows machine?  I tried tightvnc viewer and entered hostname:1 but I got no connection
<Blz> do I need to type in a terminal command to the myth box to start up the VNC service?
<rhpot1991> Blz: should just need to do the IP and thats it
<rhpot1991> it should default to :)
<rhpot1991> :0
<Blz> oooh... duh. computers count from zero
<Blz> man i fail it sometimes...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-16
<cabrey> mbostwick, you can just ask your question you know :)
<mbostwick> thanks, but I am working on what someone recommended :) first
<cabrey> ah ok a lot of people don't seem to like to ask questions in a quiet channel
<cabrey> unlike #ubuntu
<mbostwick> brb, need to restart L(
<mbostwick> :)*
<mbostwick> hello I am trying to get hp express tv tuner card to work (re brand of hvr1500) but for some reason when ever I try to use an app like me-tv its not able to get a feed, it brings up a samsung interface but it still dosnt work :(
<mbostwick> anyone here ?
<Blz> Hey everyone.  I'm trying to set up mythtv to record Comcast Digital Cable through a PVR150 using an IR blaster to control the STB and an RCA composite cable to link the STB to the PVR150.  So far I've managed to scan for channels with apparent success, but when I select "watch TV" in the main menu, the screen goes black for a few moments and then returns to the main menu.
<Blz> logs are here:  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f7397cf0f
<Blz> I can provide aditional logs if need be
<troldrik> Does mplayer -cache 8192 /dev/video0 work? may have to use ivtv-utils to set it to the composite input.
<Blz> I'll be in and out of the room so please feel free to give me further instructions/tips/whatever ... getting mildly desparate =)
<Shadow1> Blz, first if you are doing stb to pvr150 you dont scan
<Shadow1> secound you can get a stb that has firewire and use firewire to change channels
<rhl6856> can anyone reccommend pre created mythbuntu boxes for 9.04 ?
<rhl6856> I'm looking to buy two frontends and a backend
<Shadow1> Shadow1 brand
<Shadow1> :D
<rhl6856> links
<rhl6856> ?
<Shadow1> i was kidding but i would honestly build it for you
<rhl6856> well, i'm mostly looking for specs down to the actual parts and prices
<rhl6856> i can built it on my own
<rhl6856> i want something that will **work**
<rhl6856> i dont want to buy an expensive machine to find out linux will crap on t
<rhl6856> it*
<rhl6856> excuse my french i mean, poop
<Shadow1> rh16 i would just goto the mythtv wiki
<Shadow1> and check there
<rhl6856> ok thanks
<Shadow1> everything that is supported is listed
<rhl6856> do you reccommend any good sites for purchasing stuff
<rhl6856> other than newegg
<Shadow1> all the regular ones newegg zipzoomfly tigerdirect
<rhl6856> k thanks
<Blz> Shadow1:  I don't scan?  how do I get my channel lineup then?  Is there a tutorial for this somewhere? (I already checked the mythtv wiki)
<Blz> Shadow1:  also, firewire is not an option -- there's no port on the STB
<Shadow1> you pay for schedulesdirect
<Blz> Shadow1:  I have schedulesdirect already
<Shadow1> Blz, yes it is an option goto your local comcast place and ask for a firewire box
<Blz> when I had analog cable, I had to do a scan to put all of the channels in the database...
<Blz> Shadow1:  do you know if they'll replace it for free or will it cost something?
<Shadow1> also on the be setup where you put in the schedules direct info you get the channels there
<Shadow1> yeah they will replace it for free
<Shadow1> go get it
<Shadow1> and when you have analog cable you still dont record you do it the way i said
<Blz> Shadow1:  I thought they only *had* to do that for HD content.  but i guess it's worth a shot anyway
<Shadow1> also hd is free
<Shadow1> there is a plan to get hd for free
<Blz> Shadow1:  we might be talking about the same thing (or maybe I'm confused) -- when I set up analog cable, I just plugged in my schedulesdirect account information and then there was a "grab listings" (or something similar) button I used
<Shadow1> also over firewire you can atleast get local broadcast in hd
<Blz> Shadow1:  oh well I only have an SDTV anyway
<Shadow1> yeah you do that same procedure for the stb
<Blz> right. that's what I did
<Blz> and it grabbed the listings without a problem
<Shadow1> good
<Blz> but now when I want to watch live tv I just get a blank frame for a few seconds and then it returns to the main menu
<Shadow1> !manual
<Zinn> http://mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<Blz> yikes. no 9.04 manual?
<Shadow1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:MythTV_structure
<Shadow1> just use that
<Shadow1> 9.04 doesnt change mythtv features
<Shadow1> its still .21
<Blz> right. duh lol
<Blz> hmm... at first glance i think i went through all of this, but I'll give it a closer look
<Blz> thanks for the info
<Shadow1> yeah
<Shadow1> after you make sure all of that is in order
<Blz> btw, just to  be 100% clear (I promise I'm not trying to play dumb), comcast will provide firewire-enabled boxes for SDTV?  Not just HDTV?
<Shadow1> it doesnt matter for what it is
<Shadow1> walk in and ask for a box with firewire
<Shadow1> they have to give it to you
<Blz> I specifically read that was only for HD...
<Blz> but I'll try anyway
<Blz> oh also... about firewire...
<Blz> my understanding is there's two methods of handling that
<Blz> you can either just change channels through firewire, or transmit the tv stream to the backend via firewire?
<Shadow1> yup
<Blz> is one better than the other?
<Shadow1> well its not that its better its thtat some channels are encrypted over firewire and some arent
<Blz> i'm somewhat tempted to just change channels via firewire since I have a PVR150... and I suppose I can take a load off of the CPU by having it handle the MPEG conversion
<Shadow1> depending on your area
<Blz> oh even coming out of the firewire port?
<Shadow1> yes
<Shadow1> so you can watch some channels
<Blz> i thought the whole point of the STB was to decrypt encrypted QAM streams... god I hate media companies...
<Shadow1> but most likely you can not see them all
<Blz> okay
<Blz> but channel changing via firewire works 100%
<Shadow1> it does decrypt them but for some channels and shows its encrypted over firewire
<Shadow1> i know that it works
<Blz> okay, great
<Shadow1> i have not used it personally so i can not say if its 100 percent
<Blz> okay. this is still really helpful
<Blz> can you point me to a tutorial on changing channels via firewire (if you know of one)?
<Shadow1> i dont know of one but i am asking someone about it
<Blz> awesome thank you so much
<Blz> I'm actually going to go out and grab a case, but if you wouldn't mind posting the link, I'll read it when i get back
<Blz> thanks again for the help -- this clears up a lot of the confusion
<Shadow1> yup
<Blz> aaand back...
<mazda01> someone care to help me with my crashing frontend when trying to switch tuners?
<mazda01> http://pastebin.com/m6a748662
<MythbuntuGuest51> hello
<MythbuntuGuest51> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest76> !nick JoshT76
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about nick JoshT76
<JoshT76> hello
<JoshT76> I have a Hauppauge HVR-1250, records great, but the infared/remote isn;t supported in LIRC yet, looking for a recommendation for a USB/Serial remote solution
<JoshT76> bought this, should work?
<JoshT76> http://www.amazon.com/Windows-Certified-Infrared-Receiver-Ultimate/dp/B000ST7QPA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1245158245&sr=8-4
<chris_> Hi guys, wonder if someone can help me?
<chris_> If I turn my machine (frontend and backend) on with a monitor, I get the frontend displaying as it should.
<chris_> If I turn it on with my TV connected, I just get the XFCE wallpaper, menubar, but no frontend
<chris_> cursor moves with mouse input, but keyboard doesn't appear to do anything either
<chris_> Can anyone suggest why?
<Essobi> Good morning!
<JoshT76> do the screen ratios match from monitor to tv? you may try forcing the tv to match what the monitor was then restart gdm
<JoshT76> just a thought (guessing)
<sedontane> I am running the 9.04 distro and cant get it to see my Hauppage NOVA-TD 500 IR reciever, I have he latest v4l-dvb from repo
<MythbuntuGuest27> hello
<MythbuntuGuest27> I am having a problem with mythbuntu and an external channel changer script
<MythbuntuGuest27> I am using one of the scripts that comes with mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest27> that is found here:
<MythbuntuGuest27> sorry the script I'm using comes from /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/channel_changers/change-channel-lirc.sh
<MythbuntuGuest27> the problem that I am having is that I the scipt does not get the channel number passed in
<MythbuntuGuest27> the script works perfectly fine when I run it from the command line
<MythbuntuGuest27> the channel on the set top box gets changed
<MythbuntuGuest27> but when it is run from mythv it errors
<MythbuntuGuest27> and the log that I've setup to catch output of the channel change script
<MythbuntuGuest27> indicates that there it receives nothing on $1
<MythbuntuGuest27> and an error from irsend is caught
<MythbuntuGuest27> this is the error
<MythbuntuGuest27> irsend: not enough arguments
<MythbuntuGuest27> any assistance in getting to the bottom of this would be fantastic thanks
<dhotman> Thought I would get a IRC client and ask my question again
<dhotman> I posted my problem as MythbuntuGuest27
<dhotman> basically:
<dhotman>  I am having trouble using an external channel changer script from within mythtv. The channel changer works perfectly fine when run manually from the command line but fails when run by mythtv. The error that I get is that the channel number, which is suppose to passed to the script as $1 is not being passed to the script. Running mythtv backend in a verbose mode using the following command: mythbackend --verbose channel and this 
<dhotman> 2009-06-16 19:36:57.456 Seem to be woken up by USER
<dhotman> 2009-06-16 19:37:09.309 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor
<dhotman> 2009-06-16 19:37:09.309 adding: pvr as a client (events: 0)
<dhotman> 2009-06-16 19:37:09.309 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor
<dhotman> 2009-06-16 19:37:09.310 adding: pvr as a client (events: 1)
<dhotman> :-!
<dhotman> sorry I'll paste the log at pastebin
<dhotman> the log can be found at http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f66264c86
<dhotman> bump?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-17
<new2linx> i am having database issues with a fresh install. can someone please please help me? the error is: Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'core2duo'
<new2linx> it might have something to do with my /etc/hosts file but I am not sure.
<tripppy> hi, im having problems running myth backend after live install.
<SHADOW_V1> live install?
<tripppy> getting repeated error's - > mythtv-setup.real X error:badmatch
<tripppy> well i boot it into live desktop
<SHADOW_V1> live cd is only intended to be used as a fe not a be
<tripppy> install it. and asks me to grab EPG data , and the other button start's mythbackend setup.
<SHADOW_V1> tripppy, did you install mythbuntu to a hard drive
<tripppy> yeha
<SHADOW_V1> ok so you reboot with no cd in the tray
<SHADOW_V1> then you start the configuration
<tripppy> yeah. no
<tripppy> it loads up
<tripppy> has a blank screen with a "banner" sized black bar in middle
<tripppy> can't do anything
<SHADOW_V1> hmm
<SHADOW_V1> did you install the video card drivers
<tripppy> no. it wouldn't let me. its a radeon X800gt
<tripppy> when i installed it asked default one's
<tripppy> or other ones.
<SHADOW_V1> defaul or other ones?
<tripppy> asking me , output cable, or output rez's
<SHADOW_V1> hmm where did it ask you that
<tripppy> in like step 5 or 65
<tripppy> 6
<tripppy> ill reboot, and install again
<tripppy> it didnt take long
<SHADOW_V1> ok when it goes the the video driver options let me know
<tripppy> yeah definitaly
<tripppy> should i bootup live then install, or install from boot menu?
<SHADOW_V1> uh go for live then install
<tripppy> kk
<SHADOW_V1> its funner that way
<SHADOW_V1> heh
<tripppy> yeah.
<tripppy> just checking
<SHADOW_V1> i mean you can do it any way but this way we can make sure a gui is present
<tripppy> usually when i use ubuntu, to get  flashy stuff, i need to enable restricted drivers.
<tripppy> which is usually nvidia cards
<tripppy> this is my first ati ubuntu install
<tripppy> it doesnt have any. but im able to do all the flashy stuff (compiz) outta box.
<tripppy> without extra drivers
<tripppy> i just booted up. but cause i had previus install it thinks it doeing something specil
<SHADOW_V1> k
<SHADOW_V1> yeah ati has been known for some issues with drivers more recently
<tripppy> i just wiped HDD>
<tripppy> brb. on phone
<tripppy> ok
<tripppy> wiped HDD> installing now
<tripppy> step 9
<SHADOW_V1> k
<tripppy> selected video driver
<tripppy> open source drive is selected
<tripppy> other options greyed out
<tripppy> i change it to amd graphics
<SHADOW_V1> what other option is there
<SHADOW_V1> i know there is open source
<tripppy> i can enable tv out options
<SHADOW_V1> also
<SHADOW_V1> fglrx
<SHADOW_V1> right
<tripppy> open or amd graphics are my two options
<SHADOW_V1> amd graphics?
<tripppy> thats what it says
<tripppy> when i select amd
<tripppy> i can config tv out
<tripppy> my monitor is my tv
<tripppy> 32" lcd
<tripppy> dvi
<tripppy> dvi-dvi
<tripppy> so i keep tv out disabled. but select amd graphics?
<SHADOW_V1> yes lets try that
<tripppy> ok
<tripppy> thanks for help man.
<SHADOW_V1> yup
<tripppy> i have a tv dvb setup in windows. but i really want linux.
<tripppy> dvb webscheduler (www.bluebit.com.au
<tripppy> works great
<tripppy> windows doesnt
<SHADOW_V1> hmm never heard of it
<tripppy> ok. step 12
<tripppy> launch myth tv setup
<tripppy> i do that  now right?
<SHADOW_V1> uh is setup complete
<SHADOW_V1> ?
<tripppy> well its on step 12. last step. it says to get data guide setup. then it says to launch my tv setup
<tripppy> and im getting the same error.
<SHADOW_V1> whats the error
<tripppy> X error: BADMATCH (invalid parameter attributes) 8
<tripppy> major opcode: 62
<tripppy> minor opcode: 0
<SHADOW_V1> yeah see i dont know thats going on there
<tripppy> resource id: 0x2a00009
<tripppy> dang it
<SHADOW_V1> seems like a crash
<tripppy> when i close that error.
<SHADOW_V1> dont know what is causing that htough
<tripppy> it asks me if i would like to rrun "mythfilldatabase"
<SHADOW_V1> no
<SHADOW_V1> i would reboot the system off the hd
<SHADOW_V1> and try setup there are you enable the drivers
<tripppy> when i reboott. i get a blank screen, with a "banner" through the middle./
<tripppy> whic is black
<SHADOW_V1> yeah i dont know then myabe your installer cd is corrupt?
<tripppy> nup
<tripppy> did a cd check
<tripppy> its a usb stick anyways.
<SHADOW_V1> dont know
<tripppy> kk
<tripppy> i might put in a nvidia card. see if that's the problem
<SHADOW_V1> yeah worht a shot
<tripppy> by the looks of it. ati and linux don't mix very well
<SHADOW_V1> well its hit or miss
<SHADOW_V1> sometimes yes sometimes no
<SHADOW_V1> could also be your iso
<SHADOW_V1> certain ubuntu releases have had ati problems
<tripppy> rebooted. the screen was all dodgy. all over the place with artifacts and bad pixels
<SHADOW_V1> tripppy, you need to reinstall with the nvidia driver
<SHADOW_V1> but still not a good sign
<SHADOW_V1> technically you dont have to
<SHADOW_V1> but it def doesnt seem like your having good luck
<tripppy> oh yeah. thats with the ati still in it
<tripppy> ill put nvidia in. and reinstall
<tripppy> ahh bugger. its pci-e
<tripppy> i dont have any
<tripppy> so i gotta install the right driver for my video card...
<SHADOW_V1> yeah i would wait to ask for help with someone that can actually tell you why its acting up so much
<SHADOW_V1> it shouldnt be
<tripppy> mmm. well ill just keep looking  for the correct drivers
<tripppy> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.17&lang=English
<foxbuntu> tripppy, what video card?
<SHADOW_V1>  radeon X800gt
<foxbuntu> that should work with either the radeon or fglrx package
<foxbuntu> i suggest fglrx however
<tripppy> hi now i've stuff up my hdd.
<tripppy> foxbuntu, once i've booted live. and i've installed. on reboot it doesn't let me log into a usable GUI. ive downloaded ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run. which i couldnt run in live mode.
<Essobi> Good Morning!
<tripppy> eve
<darthanubis> morning
<tripppy> can anyone help with installing mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> !ask | tripppy
<Zinn> tripppy: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<tripppy> when i run mythtv-setup. i geet a blank screen with a "banner" in the middle. its all black. in the terminal its saying "bad render" and just keeps saying that.
<tripppy> i get the same  with mythtvfrontend
<tripppy> and .real
<rhpot1991> tripppy: ati graphics?
<SHADOW_V2> everytime i try to install emifreq-applet it errors status 2
<gizmobay> I'm in the US getting HD OTA. I've been getting it without issue for a year. This last month I've had to rescan like three times. Anyone else seeing this?
<Essobi> gizmobay: Didn't all the stations switch over to HD OTA permenantly... like... last few weeks?  could be some singal interference on your annt that wasn't there before.
<mandje> is there a better way to control the mythbuntu box from windows then by VNC?
<gizmobay> I think the full switch was just the other Friday.
<gizmobay> Must be bad signal. Doing a /usr/bin/scan and I'm seeing some of the channels
<pizzledizzle> can someone help? im trying to start Live TV but it's taking me back to the menu without showing anything. here are the logs: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f502399a6
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-18
<pizzledizzle> anyone here?
<tripppy> rhpot1991, yes ati graphics, x800gt
<new2linx> looking for help with setting up a slave backend mounting the mythtv directory from the Master BE. i have conflicting guides as far as which folders i should share from the mbe. can anyone help?
<tripppy> hi, im getting a blank screen when i run mythtv-setup or mythfronend + others, in the terminal i get badmatch error's...
<tripppy> http://pastebin.ca/1464799
<tripppy> http://pastebin.ca/1464801
<tripppy> i found a possible fix. but don't know what to do...
<tripppy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=700107
<rhpot1991> tripppy: from the release notes (http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.04/Release_notes)
<rhpot1991> bug 341898
<Zinn> Bug 341898 in mythtv "MythTV Frontend does not work with RADEON DRI" [Unknown, Invalid] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/341898
<tripppy> ok. thanks. so if i change to a nvidia card. it should work?
<rhpot1991> read the comments there are ways to work around it
<tripppy> im a noob. i read all that. i didnt really see a fix, that was clear
<Essobi> Good morning!
<tmkt> my cpu usage is low..so don't get why its so choppy
<rhpot1991> playback profiles?
<tmkt> yeah..i just tried all of them
<tmkt> best result is CPU++
<tmkt> but still choppy
<tmkt> not as smooth as I had with the onboard ATI x2100
<rhpot1991> didn't see your original complaint anywhere
<tmkt> 10:53:14 AM) tmkt: Morning... bought a motherboard last week that had ATI x2100 chipset on it... buggy drivers but the video was smooth when It worked  - so instead I went and bought PCI Geforce 6200 - now I can't get smooth HD, from what I read before getting the 6200, was it would work fine, unfortunatly, that's not the case..any ideas?
<tmkt> HD video is the problem
<tmkt> last thing I want to do is go get another video card
<rhpot1991> sure you have closed source drivers enabled?
<rhpot1991> 6200 should be good enough
<tmkt> yeah
<tmkt> xorg is drivers 'nvidia'
<tmkt> nvideo-1.80
<rhpot1991> is your cpu high enough for HD?
<tmkt> PCI Geforce 6200 w/256mb ram
<rhpot1991> !pastebin | tmkt
<Zinn> tmkt: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<rhpot1991> throw your xorg.conf in there
<tmkt> k
<rhpot1991> I'll be heading to lunch shortly, but maybe someone else can poke at it if I'm gone
<tmkt> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m13016528
<tmkt> AMD ATHLON X2 7750
<tmkt> another odd thing I noticed is if I'm recording..i can stil watch other channels..didn't think I'd be able to do that
<tmkt> but right now only 2 channels are available
<rhpot1991> multirec maybe
<tmkt> whereas when I'm not recording I can access 20 channels
<rhpot1991> sounds like it
<rhpot1991> Option          "AddARGBVisuals"        "True"
<rhpot1991>         Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
<rhpot1991> I have in my device section as well
<tmkt> k..adding them
<rhpot1991> this box I have Option "NVAGP" "1"
<rhpot1991> , forget why I have that
<tmkt> that is for AGP video card though isn't it?
<rhpot1991> guess it doesn't auto detect with EDID properly for you?
<rhpot1991> ya, I was just thinking out loud
<tmkt> what about that module glx stuff should I get rid of that?
<tmkt> what is EDID?
<rhpot1991> if supported it should just auto detect everything from your TV
<tmkt> ah I'm guessing it does
<tmkt> just starting putting more info in there..when I bring up the nvideo-settings tool
<tmkt> it knows eveyrhint about my tv it seems
<rhpot1991> should be able to just have a minimul config and let it detect the rest
<rhpot1991> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m1394ddbd
<rhpot1991> like so
<tmkt> k
<tmkt> trying that xorg
<tmkt> rebooting
<tmkt> sedems a little better what profile should I try?
<tmkt> should I try compiling mythtv?
<javatexan> morning all
<tmkt> morning/afternoon to you sir
<javatexan> I have a package dependency problem.
<javatexan> I installed kompozer-dev and build-dep mozilla, now i have dependency problem The following packages have unmet dependencies: libnss3-dev: Depends: libnspr4-dev but it is not installed  AND xulrunner-1.9-dev: Depends: libnspr4-dev but it is not installed.  If i apt-get -f install, I get "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libnspr4-dev_4.7.3-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/aclocal/nspr.m4', 
<javatexan> any ideas on what to try next?
<javatexan> I also tried sudo dpkg --configure -a
<javatexan> autoclean and anything else I could find in ubuntu forums.  Is there a way to remove packages installed via apt-get install build-deps "blah"
<vissie> yes you can uninstall with apt-get
<vissie> hold on
<vissie> apt-get remove packagename --> uninstall package
<vissie> apt-get remove packagename --purge --> uninstall en remove files
<vissie> its my first time to install Mythbuntu -  Just a quick question. What can the reason be that the "Channel Scanner" button is disabled?
<vissie[SA]> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tmkt> days of fighting and almost 100% satisfied with mythtv...just the HD video performance is annoying me
<tmkt> would downgrading the nvidia drivers from 1.8 to 1.73 help?
<tmkt> or should I be looking at Modeline for a solution?
<rhpot1991> tmkt: I don't much care for modlines
<tmkt> hmm
<rhpot1991> and with that cpu/card combo I'd guess you'd want normal playback profile
<rhpot1991> cpu++ or slim may be ok as well
<tmkt> ok...yeah..right now none of the profiles are making much of a difference
<tmkt> tried mythdora, mythbuntu... right now just using intrepid + mythtv, had jaunty and mythtv yesterday
<tmkt> but all giving the same problem
<tmkt> so right now I'm about to reboot with the 1.73 drivers
<tmkt> don't see that helping
<tmkt> also about to try this
<tmkt> sudo leafpad /etc/X11/XvMCConfig (replace with libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1)
<tmkt> the only time I've had it perfect was with the Intrepid + on board ATI x2100 card
<tmkt> b ut the drivers on that were buggy, and the video playback wasn't stable..
<tmkt> it was smooth, but would crash mythtv out of nowhere, or display dual images
<tmkt> so I did a adys worth of research.and it seemed like the geforce 6200 would be a great card for this
<rhpot1991> you shouldn't need XvMC with that CPU
<tmkt> yeah..the CPU is always at 10%
<tmkt> its barely getting a workout
<tmkt> using DVI->HDMI
<rhpot1991> check the logs for any useful information?
<rhpot1991> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<rhpot1991> can't be an IO issues, or network issue or anything?
<tmkt> all on one machine
<tmkt> should I enable compiz instead of metacity?
<tmkt> things seem faster with compiz renabled
<rhpot1991> compiz is useless there, and IIRC may cause some issues
<tmkt> yeah
<tmkt> didn't make a difference
<tmkt> checking logs
<tmkt> 2009-06-18 14:51:19.439 [mpegvideo_xvmc @ 0x7fd50219be70]get_buffer() failed (1 1073741824 2 (nil))
<tmkt> 2009-06-18 14:51:19.439 AFD Error: Unknown decoding error
<tmkt> that's about it
<tmkt> 42% cpu now
<tmkt> hmm..choppy audio when osd is on
<tmkt> Hmm
<tmkt> shit
<Zinn> tmkt: Please watch your language.
<tmkt> its working now
<tmkt> kinda..osd is causing choppy sound
<tmkt> but HD video is smooth right now
<rhpot1991> tmkt: with XvMC?
<tmkt> I'm back on nvidia-1.8
<tmkt> : sudo leafpad /etc/X11/XvMCConfig (replace with libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1)
<tmkt> with that
<rhpot1991> grey OSD?
<tmkt> yeah
<tmkt> grey osd
<rhpot1991> ok hmmm, you shouldn't need XvMC with that CPU, and choppyness with the OSD normally occurs with an underpowered CPU
<tmkt> ever annoying
<rhpot1991> what version of ubuntu?
<tmkt> 8.10
<rhpot1991> is this live tv or recordings?
<tmkt> live tv
<rhpot1991> try recordings
<tmkt> recordings are fine too
<tmkt> :D
<rhpot1991> once upon a time there was a bug where live tv didn't choose playback profiles correctly and made HD not play right
<rhpot1991> you might be hitting that bug
<tmkt> something weird had happened too
<tmkt> something happened to my settings
<tmkt> I had to go back into general and setup my audio settings
<rhpot1991> I believe the patch was included in the weekly builds, I have no idea if yours would have it or not at this point
<tmkt> I've got the weekly fixes
<tmkt> my audio settings went back to stereo
<tmkt> so put them back to 5.1 and passthrough
<tmkt> and all good
<tmkt> what is the grey OSD I remember reading about that during my searches today
<rhpot1991> you get it when you are using XvMC
<rhpot1991> basically the driver doesn't support colored textures there
<tmkt> ah..ok..so how do I disable xvmc
<tmkt> Settings -> Playback ->Profiles?
<tmkt> another question..when I'm looking at the listings guide
<tmkt> if I hit OK
<tmkt> it brings up info about the show, and recordings options
<tmkt> how do I get it to just go to the channel
<rhpot1991> undo the libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1 change, or pick a playback provile that doesn't have it
<rhpot1991> not sure about the guide sorry, ask in #mythtv-users
<tmkt> yeah..CPU+ works
<tmkt> probably due to the libX thing
<tmkt> I tried Normal profile
<tmkt> and it because choppy again
<tmkt> seems like I need th libX
<tmkt> vmcn..
<tmkt> thank you sir
<rhpot1991> no problem, glad you got it working in the end
<tmkt> yeah..23.5% CPU usage right now
<tmkt> with HD golf on
<tmkt> gets choppy when any OSD stuff happens, but other then that all good
<rhpot1991> you can enable fading effects for the OSD, might cut down on that some
<rhpot1991> prob want to make sure that opengl is disabled for it as well
<tmkt> yes..the fadding in/out of the osd is a pain
<entraide-net> pvrusb2 from http://www.isely.net/pvrusb2/pvrusb2.html (included with recent kernels). (from kernel 2.6.???)
<SHADOW_V> how can i tell which recording is which in the recordings directory
<tmkt> yeah..
<tmkt> that sucks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-19
<neo__> salve a tutti
<Sigi> hi where can i change my remote control settings ?
<Sigi> i plugt in a X10 remote control, and some keys work
<Essobi> Morning!
<IrishGent> hello all!
<rhpot1991> hello
<Haggrid> Every so often my system reports no recodings available.  It always comes back if I reboot.  I think MySql is crashing.  Symptoms are the same on the master and another front end. They freeze when it occurs.  Is thsi a common problem and do you have any suggestions on looking for the cause.
<Haggrid> Thanks in advance.
<Haggrid> My system crashes every so often.  The master or the additional frontend will freeze.  I thing the mysql is crashing.  Is thios a common problem?
<Haggrid> Do you have any suggestions for looking for a cause?
<IrishGent> hey Haggrid - i am a complete newb here, but I have not experienced your 'no recordings' issue.  is it possible you are losing connection to the db?
<IrishGent> i ask bc it sounds like you a running multiple frontends against a primary be
<rhpot1991> Haggrid: did you repair/optimize the db?  does this only happen on a reboot?
<Haggrid> I have done a repiar on the DB - No Help
<Haggrid> I have the problem on the Master and a slave Front end
<Haggrid> Only the BE needs to be rebooted
<IrishGent> & all the data is intact on the BE after reboot?  if so - it would lead me to believe its less db and more network (my .02)
<Haggrid> But it occurs on the front end that is the same machine that is the backend (master)
<Haggrid> Network is not required for master frontend
<Haggrid> Is there a way to stop and restart mysql?
<rhpot1991> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Haggrid> Thanks, I'll try that next time it happens.
<new2linx> i upgraded my system from feisty to hardy and mythtv to the latest in the repos and now my s-video capture with my PVR-350 is more grainy. why is this?
<new2linx> if I wanted to use ivtv 0.4.1 like it was in feisty, would it be any better or is this problem related to the kernel change or what?
<MythbuntuGuest23> hello
<MythbuntuGuest23> may I ask a question?
<new2linx>  my mythfrontend is returning "XvMCWrapper: Could not load hardware specific XvMC library "#libXvMC.so.1". in the log. i am using a Nvidia 6200 with the NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.12. I have grainy playback and recordings thru s-video into my PVR-350 where it wasn't grainy before I upgraded to Hardy
<MythbuntuGuest23> Can I record two channels at the same time from ONE analogue card?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest23: only if its a dual tunner card
<MythbuntuGuest23> so myth-multi cannot be modified to work for analogue cards?
<MythbuntuGuest23> ?
<MythbuntuGuest23> ?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest23: you talking about multirec
<rhpot1991> ?
<MythbuntuGuest23> yes
<rhpot1991> thats a digital thing, and even then it only works on certain hardware
<MythbuntuGuest23> I understand
<MythbuntuGuest23> and a dual card you told before can rec only two or even more?
<rhpot1991> analog is gonna be one channel per tuner
<MythbuntuGuest23> ok with that too
<MythbuntuGuest23> another question
<MythbuntuGuest23> It has mythweb
<MythbuntuGuest23> were you can watch recordings
<new2linx> my mythfrontend is returning "XvMCWrapper: Could not load hardware specific XvMC library "#libXvMC.so.1". in the log. i am using a Nvidia 6200 with the NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.12. I have grainy playback and recordings thru s-video into my PVR-350 where it wasn't grainy before I upgraded to Hardy
<MythbuntuGuest23> can I watch watch live tv from mythweb?
<new2linx> MythbuntuGuest23, no
<MythbuntuGuest23> there is not other way to see over internet through mythbuntu live tv?
<MythbuntuGuest23> ?
<new2linx> MythbuntuGuest23, not that I am aware of.
<MythbuntuGuest23> ok and a last question
<MythbuntuGuest23> if i use one card
<new2linx> MythbuntuGuest23, sorry, I was wrong. http://www.mythpvr.com/mythtv/mythstreamtv/open-source-slingbox.html
<MythbuntuGuest23> and I want to record a single channel 24/7
<MythbuntuGuest23> with duration  every one hour
<MythbuntuGuest23> 9-10, 10-11, 11-12 etc
<MythbuntuGuest23> and I want mythbuntu to earse atomatically
<MythbuntuGuest23> recordings that are longer than 7 days
<MythbuntuGuest23> do you understand what I mean?
<new2linx> MythbuntuGuest23, yes, mythtv can do that.
<new2linx> MythbuntuGuest23, but you won't be able to watch live tv while the card is recording. you could but it would have to be that channel only.
<MythbuntuGuest23> ok understand too
<MythbuntuGuest23> how can I do that is that in the manus or i have to write some kind of script?
<new2linx> MythbuntuGuest23, actually wait. why would you want to record a single channel 24/7? you could just use cat /dev/video0 > show.mpg. and then just stop the command with ctrl-c whenever you wanted it to stop recording. mythtv is for setting up a capture card for certain shows at certain times.
<MythbuntuGuest23> wait listen
<MythbuntuGuest23> lets say show1 starts at 5 ends at 6
<MythbuntuGuest23> show2 6-8
<MythbuntuGuest23> show3 8-8.30
<MythbuntuGuest23> etc...
<MythbuntuGuest23> I want to schedule this to write them
<MythbuntuGuest23> every day the same time
<MythbuntuGuest23> so I have all the shows of all the week but at the end of each day mythbuntu hve to delete the recordings
<MythbuntuGuest23> over a week
<MythbuntuGuest23> today eg. monday the recordings from previus monday and back have to be deleted
<MythbuntuGuest23> understand?
<new2linx> MythbuntuGuest23, of course it will do that
<MythbuntuGuest23> so I have all the shows of all the week but at the end of each day mythbuntu hve to delete the recordings
<MythbuntuGuest23> over a week
<MythbuntuGuest23> today eg. monday the recordings from previus monday and back have to be deleted
<MythbuntuGuest23> understand?
<new2linx> MythbuntuGuest23, so you're going to watch them before the next week? I am pretty sure you can set up the auto expire function to delete them so many days after you have watched them. not to mention once space starts getting low, it will delete the ones that are marked for auto-expire also.
<MythbuntuGuest23> ooo ok this is what i want
<MythbuntuGuest23> ok
<MythbuntuGuest23> if you want to understand
<MythbuntuGuest23> I want to make a video on demand server
<MythbuntuGuest23> so users can watch a program of a channel that they don't see a week ago
<MythbuntuGuest23> so thank you for evewrything
<new2linx> MythbuntuGuest23, no problem
<MythbuntuGuest23> and i am so newbe that i cant help you to your problem
<MythbuntuGuest23> xaxaxa
<MythbuntuGuest23> ha ha
<MythbuntuGuest23> so good night
<MythbuntuGuest23> cu
<new2linx> cu
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-20
<tripppy> !help IR remtoe
<Zinn> !help IR remtoe For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tripppy> !help IR remote
<Zinn> !help IR remote For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tripppy> hi, i have a remote, winmce i believe trying to find out what type it is. so i can set it in the remote setup page.
<MythbuntuGuest40> ok i have been looking how to add my ntfs drives to mythunbuntu, i have searched everywhere
<darthanubis> good luck with that
<MythbuntuGuest40> i just want to get access to some of my movies of a ntfs hard drive
<MythbuntuGuest33> Hello
<MythbuntuGuest33> Is there anybody, who can help me with my ACPI Wakeup Problem
<Sigi> can some one help me with lirc? i got a X10 usb remote. module? lirc_atiusb?
<weverino> good morning. Anyone around?
<MythbuntuGuest33> hello
<weverino> I am a fairly sophisticated linux user. I would like to make sure that
<weverino> downloading the schedule part of running an open source dvr works
<weverino> before I invest in hardware. After many hours of trying to figure this out on my own, I am asking
<weverino> for a little help. I have signed up for scedulesdirect 7 day trial membership.
<weverino> I am running MythUbuntu 8.04 as a guest OS on virtual box.
<weverino> I go to Backend setup and set up ScheduleDirect as a Video source with my username and password. It
<weverino> connects and downloads the information successfully. Then it ask to run mythfilldatabase and it shows 401 authentication
<weverino> errors.  I turned off the Ubuntu ufw
<weverino> firewall with no results.
<weverino> I can get to localhost:6544 and it show the status, but if I go to
<weverino> localhost:6543, firefox keeps rotating and never gets there. Although
<weverino> and nmap -p 6543 shows mythtv running there.
<weverino> If there is anymore information I could give you let me know. I have a feeling that this is a simple problem for someone with
<weverino> experience with this.
<weverino> I really would appreciate the help.
<MythbuntuGuest33> sry
<weverino> Why did this break up my message in numerous parts.
<weverino> Let me try this again.  I am a fairly sophisticated linux user. I would like to make sure that downloading the schedule part of running an open source dvr works before I invest in hardware. After many hours of trying to figure this out on my own, I am asking for a little help. I have signed up for scedulesdirect 7 day trial membership. I am running MythUbuntu 8.04 as a guest OS on virtual box. I go to Backend setup and set up Schedul
<weverino> There is nothing in the program guide in mythtv after I do this.
<Sigi> are there some people how can help me with lirc? its driving me nuts :P
<Sigi> i got a USB X10 remote. and it works with the ati_remote..
<Sigi> but not all keys work properly.
<darthanubis> weverino, try not running mythtv in a vbox?
<darthanubis> Sigi, use the MCC
<Sigi> MCC ?
<darthanubis> mythbuntu-control-center
<weverino> darthanubis: that is exactly what I'm doing.
<weverino> running as a guest on a vbox
<darthanubis> weverino, I said NOT...
<darthanubis> i don't know of anyone successfully running mythtv in a vbox
<darthanubis> but sometimes schedules direct does not resolve...but very rarely
<weverino> I don't expect it to run successfully. I just want to see it install the programing information before I go out and buy the hardware.
<darthanubis> I use SD everyday
<darthanubis> no issues
<weverino> what about using it with the livecd. .... So it is a problem with using the default nat networking on virtualbox? maybe using a different networking setup would fix this problem.
<darthanubis> maybe, but I don't know if the livecd will allow SD to write information to disk?
<weverino> using nat, the mythubuntu is hidden behind a firewall.
<darthanubis> I don't use mythbuntu disks. I use vanilla ubuntu and install mythtv suite
<weverino> on the virtualbox
<Sigi> darthanubis, :D it now works a bit... i cant press a button twice :S
<darthanubis> Sigi, your on your way
<Sigi> darthanubis, y but is it now using lirc?
<Sigi> or the ati_remote?
<darthanubis> Sigi, type irw in a terminal and press keys on the remote to find out
<Sigi> y, indeed its lirc :D:D
<darthanubis> weverino, my myth box is behind a heavy firewall, no issues
<Sigi> but why cant i press buttons twice? like down - down -down...
<Sigi> mmh, it does, but i need to wait 2 seconds between each button pressd
<weverino> The I don't see why there would be an issues retreiving the SD from a guest on virtualbox, because it connects in every other way out to the internet.
<darthanubis> weverino, I don't know why either
<Sigi> darthanubis, do you know where the configs file are with the mapping? and wait times or something ?
<darthanubis> there are no "wait times"
<darthanubis> but look in ~/.mythtv
<darthanubis> you know, obvious places
<darthanubis> or what the documentation says?
<Sigi> ok, but how can i change that i need to wait 2 sec after each button pressd?
<gbutters> weverino: did you setup a tuner and map sd source to an input on it?
<whodat> this is a quiet channel
<darthanubis> not really
<whodat> lol
<whodat> i upgraded to 8.10 awhile back.. and the multimedia volume keys work differently... they no longer control the volume of mythtv, but rather the volume level straight from the OS i think..
<whodat> is there a way to change that?
<darthanubis> yup
<darthanubis> ypu'll find it
<darthanubis> you'll
<whodat> the key isnt reported correctly in X
<whodat> it just sends a 0 or something
<darthanubis> well even 8.10 is old, and ppl recommend clean installs
<MythbuntuGuest48> mythbuntu play 1080p mkv movies
<MythbuntuGuest48> how well does mythbuntu play 1080p mkv movies
<MythbuntuGuest48> how can i permently add my 2 ntfs drives to mythbuntu without adding them every time i restart my computer
<MythbuntuGuest51> hey can someone help me out
<dvdjimmy> hello
<dvdjimmy> I have installed mythbuntu 9.04 with two DVB-C cards but am not really able to get live-tv to work nor to get a proper channel list
<dvdjimmy> I have just posted my logs to http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f383ae794
<dvdjimmy> does somebody know if there is a file where I can for example easily edit the channels, setup the dvb-cards and setup the transports and connections?
<dvdjimmy> it takes quite a long time when I have to do all my changes with the TV-GUI
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-21
<mazda01>  how could I manually tell a mythvideo movie metadata to look for a certain jpg for it's artwork?
<Sigi> hi, when i try to listin to music. i get a error. "Opening ALSA audio device 'default'    ALSA warning mmap not availible     mixer unable to find PCM
<Sigi> but i can watch TV or watch DVD...
<MythbuntuGuest55> Good afternoon. What language do you prefer? English? German?
<Unsatisfied> Well, i have some problems with getting Mythbuntu configured.
<Unsatisfied> I'm using a KNC One DVR Analogue Card with Hardware MPEG2 Chip.
<Unsatisfied> I have 2 devices available: /dev/video0 and /dev/video1
<Unsatisfied> configuring MythTV with /dev/video0 as V4L-Card, i can watch TV, but very laggy and only the first channel.
<Unsatisfied> Using /dev/video1 MythTV shows nothing.
<Unsatisfied> But using mplayer with /dev/video1 i can switch channels and i can watch TV without lags.
<Unsatisfied> cat /dev/video1 testfile.mpg gives a good mpg2 file.
<Unsatisfied> Any ideas?
<Unsatisfied> Waiting for you help. :)
<Unsatisfied> Nobody here?
<MythbuntuGuest17> hello?
<Essobi> Happy father's day!
<Unsatisfied> Anyone read my questions?
<darthanubis> Essobi, same to you Bub:)
<Sigi> can someone help me with alsa error? i can watch tv no errors.
<Sigi> but when i go to music, i get mixer unable to find PCM...
<Sigi> i put it on standaard ALSA:default and all other possibilities
<Sigi> or can i try to clear the mysql tables? and the it all be default ??
<Sigi> how do i complete remove myth music and the settings ?
<kaeles> question, does the transcode stuff in mythbuntu auto use the cluster mode? and why not if not?
<Sigi> can someone help me? when i try to start MythMusic i get a error in console. Alsa cant find my PCM :S, i tryd different settings in the music settings default/standaart/ALSA: default/ALSA:hw:0,0/ /dev/dsp etc...
<mazda01>  how could I manually tell a mythvideo movie metadata to look for a certain jpg for it's artwork?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-21
<hot_wheelz> hi anyone tested the Lenovo mini wireless keyboard N5901?
<miststlkr> not yet, but was looking at it
<hot_wheelz> miststlk ok what is the best way to updated on it's progress?
<hot_wheelz> in terms of support
<qwebirc32096> hi!  anybody home?
<qwebirc32096> Got a sticky audio question, if someone could help?
<qwebirc32096> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<EvilGuru> Is it possible to remove mysql-server from a Mythbuntu install without it trying to also remove the backend?
<superm1> EvilGuru, should be
<superm1> it should only remove the meta package
<EvilGuru> Ah, I wish to remove the actual server
<superm1> sorry i should have clarified
<superm1> removing mysql server(the actual server) will only remove the mythtv backend meta package
<superm1> it will keep the backend itself installed
<EvilGuru> Right, okay, I'm with you
<rileyp> EvilGuru,  why wound you want to do such a thing?
<EvilGuru> rileyp: I have a dedicated mysql server
<rileyp> a master backend?
<EvilGuru> Nope, a server that runs the 5-6 MySQL databases I use around the house
<rileyp> obliviously a complex home... :D
<EvilGuru> Now I just need to get mythbuntu to start providing alternate install CDs again
<EvilGuru> Currently I have to go Ubuntu => Commnand prompt install => Mythbuntu
<rileyp> why not just burn a mythbuntu 10.04 disk and if you select front end only mysqlserver will not be installed
<EvilGuru> rileyp: I wanted the backend, just not the mysql server
<superm1> EvilGuru, alternate cds are not going to happen
<superm1> we don't have the resources to test them and support them
<superm1> what about them was good for you?
<EvilGuru> LVM - that's it
<superm1> it should be less important with the advent of storage groups
<rhpot1991> storage groups make lvm useless IMO
<rhpot1991> all of the lvm goodness, none of the lvm headaches
<EvilGuru> superm1: LVM is much more than that, I get snapshots for backups, and if I store stuff other than mythtv stuff (media etc) then I do not need to worry
<EvilGuru> as it just gets split across whatever drives I have in the system
<rileyp> so select secondary backend that has no server
<rhpot1991> EvilGuru: sounds like you need to make a NAS and just hit that with a storage group then
<rileyp> as it relies on the Master but you can stll add acpture cards etc
<superm1> EvilGuru, well i'll provide an alternative then; from the live disk, before you run the installer (in live mode) you can command line install the LVM package and configure your LVM before install by hand.  the graphical installer won't destroy it if you tell it to manually partition
<EvilGuru> superm1: I did consider that, but was unsure about what partition manager to use
<EvilGuru> So I did a command line install of 10.04 from the Ubuntu alternate disk and went from there
<superm1> EvilGuru, use either fdisk, parted, or gparted initially
<superm1> and then the regular commands to make lvm after that
<EvilGuru> I'll try that next time, thanks
<EvilGuru> As I can not see the regular Ubuntu installer gaining LVM support soon
<superm1> there are other priorities before LVM
<superm1> it's on the agenda after them though
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-22
<oneman> If anyone is interested in helping alpha test the ability to control FiOS TV HD STB's over an IP network, please come to irc://irc.freenode.net/#fiostv, basic network, shell and package manager skills required. Time investment probably 3+ hours
<palanthas> Hopefully I have a quick question for anyone that might know... I setting up mythTV backend and I am getting a an error about "Cannot connect to port 6543" Help please?
<qwebirc97348> I'm having some trouble with aspect ratios. The video is being stretched vertically to fill the screen. I have a 1920x1080 screen. Any ideas?
<toorima> anyone here stream netflix in linux?
<toorima> qwebirc97348: try pressing W on your keyboard
<toorima> cycle through zoom and fill modes: 4:3 aspect ratio, 16:9, 4:3 Zoom (like Pan and Scan), 16:9 Zoom, and 16:9 Stretch (eliminates black sidebars in TV signal)
<qwebirc97348> will I have to set it every time?
<qwebirc97348> it seems like the aspect could be calculated
<qwebirc97348> actually, none of the W settings works
<qwebirc97348> what seems to work is switching to manual zoom mode and using [ or ] to change the zoom
<qwebirc97348> I was hoping for something more automatic
<toorima> qwebirc97348: i think there is something in settings about it
<rhpot1991> toorima: can't stream netflix in linux
<toorima> rhpot1991: ok thx
<LaMs> Hi all, I currently have an old computer hooked to my TV and running MythBuntu 9.10. I'm playing some game emulators, stepmania in multiplayer and FoFix. It is also dedicated to video and music. I would like to remove the old computer case from the living room and replace it with something that have a better WAF (wife appeal factor). I though about buying a nettop, would it be powerful enough for FoFix, stepmania and HD video ? Would the Acer Revo 36
<LaMs> 10 do what I want ? I would install Mythbuntu 10.04 on it.
<haffe> LaMs: As long as it runs nvidia Ion it should be able to do HD video (vdpau)
<haffe> I don't think that Frets on Fire and Stepmania are very rescource intesive programs but I can't swear by it.
<LaMs> haffe: Is there known problem that I should know before buying one ? Like, maybe no audio in HDMI or something like that ?
<Keithamus> LaMs, have you considered building one yourself?
<LaMs> Keithamus: Well, I though about it. But my idea was that I would not be able to build one as small as a revo or a Zotac for the price they are sold. Was my assumption flawed ?
<Keithamus> It wasn't floored - you likely wont be able to get one of a similar spec cheaper than the acer
<Keithamus> flawed*
<Keithamus> One thing I would say
<Keithamus> The acer isn't really febe material. It'll work, but I have very similarly specced fes and I know they wouldn't suffice as febes
<Keithamus> the Atom processor is pretty shoddy when it comes to things like encoding, commflagging etc.
<Keithamus> LaMs, my setup is here btw: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User:Keithamus
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] User:Keithamus - MythTV
<LaMs> Keithamus: Thanks I'll look into it and maybe I will decide to build it myself. But I have another computer that I can use to do encoding and other more cpu intensive task.
<Keithamus> Cool LaMs, sounds like you would want to set up a frontend + backend environment then, in which case Im sure Acer Revo or similar would be ideal.
<LaMs> Keithamus: Haaa I see! I never really understood the Backend/Frontend relation since my current HTPC is doing both. Maybe what I need is more XBMC than MythTV since I am not recording TV anymore anyway :-/
<Keithamus> MythTV is fine for most purposes. The frontend backend relation is for if you have many tvs, or an underpowered tv, while you have a central server feeding these all. For example my setup, my backend has a tuner, while my 2 frontends dont, but they get TV from the backend. If you don't watch TV, and you're not fussed about the low HDD space in the revo, then I'm sure it'll be ideal for you.
<LaMs> Keithamus: Good ! Thank you for the information
<Keithamus> np LaMs, any time
<qwebirc48591> does anyone know if the release of MythBuntu fixed the resetting of metadata problem? It seems that all of my coverart and fan art reset and I had to go reselect the images
<rhpot1991> qwebirc48591: happens when using a non storage group?
<skai> есть кто живой?
<skai> anybody alive?
<superm1> !hi
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hi
<superm1> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<rhpot1991> !hllo
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hllo
<rhpot1991> !hello
<Zinn> hello, something we can help you with today?
<qwebirc48591> rhpot1991 yes i deleted the storage group for videos
<rhpot1991> qwebirc48591: why so, isos?
<tgm4883> qwebirc48591, what version of mythbuntu are you using
<qwebirc48591> rhpot1991 : yes, plus I do not like the way it forces you to go into two levels to get to your videos,
<tgm4883> qwebirc48591, thats because you have ISO's
<tgm4883> not a storage group thing
<qwebirc48591> version 10.4
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I'm fairly certain the bug he is talkinga bout still exists though
<rhpot1991> I see it with my non storage group media still
<qwebirc48591> i remember there being an issue with non storage groups and updates clearing metadata
<qwebirc48591> i believe there was a fix in a beta version
<tgm4883> on auto-buids?
<qwebirc48591> tgm4883: yes i believe that was it.
<tgm4883> qwebirc48591, you are on auto-builds or the fix is?
<qwebirc48591> tgm4883: the auto-builds fixed the issue in the last version i used. i have not found a fix for this version
<tgm4883> qwebirc48591, are you on auto-builds?
<tgm4883> because it's the same builds
<tgm4883> literally
<qwebirc48591> if it is not loaded by default then no. where is the auto build settings?
<tgm4883> !auto%
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<qwebirc48591> tgm4883: am i suppose to use .23 or .24?
<mrand> qwebirc48591: 0.23 is the stable release.   0.24 technically doesn't exist it... it's currently trunk/alpha.  In a couple or three months, it'll become beta.
<mrand> it'll become 0.24 beta
<rhpot1991> I'm 99% sure the issue remains in the auto builds
 * tgm4883 still wonders how that isn't clear
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I'm thinking we should have that page say what the latest version is
<rhpot1991> and not say go to mythtv.org to figure it out
<Zinn> [mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<mrand> I guess the auto-builds page would be the most logical place.
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, i'm 99.9% sure thats not going to happen
<tgm4883> you can try to convince superm1 of that though
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: why nots
<rhpot1991> we got accounts, don't tell superm1
 * rhpot1991 renames the ppa's to cartoon characters
<rhpot1991> "I'm running Gumby PPA, and this isn't working" will clearly make everything much clearer
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, you need to upgrade to Pokey PPA, Gumby is depreciated
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, to get that information in the tool (version info), 1 of 2 things needs to happen
<tgm4883> 1) Either it needs to query a website for the current version
<tgm4883> 2) the package needs to be updated every release
<tgm4883> i'm not a fan of 2
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: well, doesn't it need to be upgraded to add the new one anyways?
<tgm4883> It has to be updated at most once a cycle
<tgm4883> sometimes it doesn't
<tgm4883> if you make it for the release, you have to update it initially (mythbuntu cycle start), if mythtv gets updated, if we change versions of mythtv we ship, and also when mythtv gets updated again (updating for past releases)
<tgm4883> what i'll probably do it just have like 4 extra screens if you choose the large version
<superm1> haha
<mrand> I like large versions of screens.  Especially movie screens.
<l8rguy> hey
<l8rguy> i dont know or want Mythbuntu but (actually my friend doesnt). how to i remove or cover with Ubuntu this mythbuntu. it doesnt seem to work for his computer either
<mrand> You want the ubuntu desktop?
<chiluk> install ubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<l8rguy> ... synaptic?
<chiluk> that will keep all the myth pieces and add the desktop pieces
<l8rguy> ahh
<chiluk> that's the ubuntu package manager.
<l8rguy> o. on the ubuntu website
<chiluk> you could apt-get install ubuntu-desktop from a command line.
<mrand> Admin -> synaptic
<chiluk> no not on the website.
<mrand> or apt-get, as chiluk says
<chiluk> use synaptic you will find it fun seeing all that is available.
<chiluk> mrand, at least I've now made myself useful.
<chiluk> l8rguy good luck.
<l8rguy> thank you
<l8rguy> thank yo
<l8rguy> u
<mrand> heh.
<mrand> I find synaptic to be annoying... search doesn't work like you think it should, and there is too much _stuff_
<chiluk> if I were you I'd probably download the ubuntu desktop cd and fresh install.
<l8rguy> even though i am new to this thanks for the help
<chiluk> mythbuntu has a lot of unique setup behavior for myth purposes.
<chiluk> quick search doesn't.
<chiluk> i've never had a problem with regular search
<chiluk> as in clicking the search icon.
<chiluk> no problem.
<chiluk> hopefully whatever you are experiencing won't taint your view of ubuntu.
<chiluk> or linux for that matter.
<chiluk> understand mythbuntu is very stripped down on purpose.
<l8rguy> i love ubuntu, i, do not have the problem.. my friend got his pesky neewbie fingers into Mythbuntu which seems altogehter confusing for a 1st time user
<l8rguy> so you need Mythbuntu to run on ubuntu?
<chiluk> nope.
<chiluk> mythbuntu and ubuntu share some packages... and don't share others.
<chiluk> all of the base os stuff is pretty much the same between the two.
<chiluk> but myth does away with pretty desktop manager and UI in favor of stripped down-ness in order to save resources.
<chiluk> regular ubuntu is meant to be used as a desktop
<chiluk> like windows
<l8rguy> nice
<chiluk> mythbuntu is meant to be a purpose built OS made for being a media center.
<chiluk> you can add the pretty UI pieces.
<l8rguy> im writing up the spill about what happend friends comp if you guys will hear it.. i writing it regardless
<l8rguy> so. .. the spill >> he installed Mythbuntu form the website.. after reboot the GNome thingy which is the choose your OS it has the windows os and Mythbuntu as the options
<chiluk> that's actually grub, but ok.
<l8rguy> the probelm is that it doesnt have the second prompt with mythbuntu version whatever
<l8rguy> all it has is this circular reasoning back to windows 7 or vista thingy
<chiluk> so when grub comes up, windows is the only option?
<l8rguy> no it has mythbuntu underneith but the next promp which lets you choose what version or network only thing is missing and in its place is windows vista and windows 7
<chiluk> is he booting off of a cd?
<chiluk> and by next prompt you mean after selecting mythbuntu.
<chiluk> right?
<l8rguy> yes
<l8rguy> yes
<l8rguy> o.. the booting of cd. no
<l8rguy> he used the download manager
<chiluk> alright so if you want to run both windows and full Ubuntu it doesn't matter what its' doing right now.
<chiluk> I'd go ahead and download the Ubuntu-desktop iso from ubuntu.com
<Zinn> [ubuntu.com] Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu
<chiluk> or the torrent
<chiluk> *(isn't that cool)
<chiluk> and install Ubuntu over the mythbuntu installation.
<chiluk> that should go through and re-install your bootloader which should hopefully clear things up.
<l8rguy> .. quiet on this end. so he should create an iso, mount it to disk, and install ubuntu over the mythbuntu installation
<chiluk> create the iso.... burn it to disk... (mounting is something completely different), and then install....
<l8rguy> right.. right
<chiluk> please don't take my being pedantic for being an ass.... I just want to make sure we understand each other.
<Zinn> chiluk: Please watch your language.
<chiluk> haa..
<chiluk> good luck
<l8rguy> no problem
<chiluk> when installing the full ubuntu you may want to try the #ubuntu channel.  You'll probably get more help from smarter people than I.
<l8rguy> smarter maybe, but more pedantic, never
<l8rguy> it has been very helpful
<l8rguy> thanks for putting up with me.. im sure my friend will be happy that i some new majic to revitalize his comp
<chiluk> oh man... and now he leaves.
<qwebirc48591> I am not able to reboot my mythtv from the GUI or SSH and have it reboot to MythTv,  I have to actually shutdown the box and repower it. Any ideas?
<mrand> qwebirc48591: http://techie-buzz.com/linux-tips/safely-restart-frozen-linux-system-reisub.html
<Zinn> [techie-buzz.com] Safely Restart a Frozen Linux System with Reisub
<mrand> Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-23
<Marty_Home> Hey guys, I have freshly installed mythbuntu 10.04, and upon the first reboot, my mythfrontend fails to load. It gives this error:
<Marty_Home> QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread
<Marty_Home> Segmentation fault
<Marty_Home> Has anyone figured this out?
<jussi> rhpot1991: ping
<mrand> !auto-builds | Marty_home
<Zinn> Marty_home: Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<tgm4883> mrand, IIRC, thats not fixed in auto-builds, its an issue with our theme
<tgm4883> thats the same error i was getting with my monitor removable drives issue
<tgm4883> I believe it's theme related, as it doesn't have that issue with terra
<rhpot1991> jussi: pong
<mrand> tgm4883: I assume you're talking about Bug 560889.  Have you tried it after r24311 (8 weeks ago).  If you don't believe it is a duplicate, please undup it.
<Zinn> Bug 560889 in mythbuntu "Frontend does not start when Monitor Removable Media is enabled and Mythbuntu theme is used" [Undecided, Incomplete] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/560889
<tgm4883> mrand, yea, but I don't think it was a dupe, just something you couldn't reproduce
<tgm4883> which I think I might know why now
<tgm4883> ah I see now, i'll test again on my frontend
<jussi> rhpot1991: Im about now...
<qwebirc24975> after i have enable auto builds I am still losing my cover art on videos. These videos are non storage groups. Someone on here yesterday said that they were 99% sure that bug would still exist, any other ideas?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ^
<qwebirc24975> that's right it was rhpot1991. now there was something similar in the last release of mythbuntu that reset all of the metadata. this time it's just coverart and fan art
<tgm4883> qwebirc24975, it's jamu
<tgm4883> you could disable the cron job for that
<tgm4883> there might even be a way to do that from MCC
<rhpot1991> yep its jamu
<rhpot1991> I think (don't quote me on this) that as far as jamu's author is concerned its not a bug since you aren't using storage groups
<Bhaal> Anyone know what happened to "remember position in video tree"  in Mythbuntu 10.04 ?
<qwebirc24975> is there a wiki on how to stop the cron job for jamu?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc24975: its already setup by default, and there should be one over are the mythtv site
<rhpot1991> I believe there is a MCC plugin for it too, or maybe thats not out of dev yet?  tgm4883 ?
<tgm4883> for jamu?
<tgm4883> let me check
<tgm4883> doesn't look like it
<tgm4883> thats not my beast though
<rhpot1991> it exists somewhere, might be on one of the dev ppas or something
<rhpot1991> if its not released then you should look for a wiki
<tgm4883> well there are two cron jobs
<tgm4883> one daily, and one hourly
<tgm4883> both are named mythvideo I think
<qwebirc43133> okay i disable the jamu cron jobs... we will see what happens tomorrow. Thanks guys.
<chiluk>  so what's the best way to pull the video data? jamu or something else?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-24
<stratagem1> I have two partitions on my box.  one for / and one for /var.  last time I tried to start fresh on /, I asked it to just mount my second partitiont p /var without formatting.  However, it wiped it anyway.  Was there something wrong with older releases.  shouldn't I be able to do this?
<anv> I have fresh 64-bit Mythbuntu install, installation went quite fine, but most of DVDs wont play even with proprietary driver, I tried to use mplayer instead of internal but maybe it were typed wrongly on those lines , I'm not sure should it be mplayer or /usr/bin/mplayer or something else
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-25
<newz2000> Hi, I'm setting up mythbuntu and having probs... when I go to watch TV it says "please wait" and then after a moment goes back to the menu
<newz2000> I'm not a linux newbie so I'm comfortable digging around, but googling isn't leading me anywhere
<newz2000> I have a pvr150 and I'm using schedule direct to get my listings
<newz2000> (and populating the database seems to work, I can look at the upcoming schedule)
<newz2000> Any tips on where I can look to troubleshoot?
<tgm4883> !logs | newz2000
<Zinn> newz2000: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<rhpot1991> newz2000: sounds like your card isn't setup correctly or you have permission problems
<rhpot1991> !blank% | newz2000
<Zinn> newz2000: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
 * newz2000 looks
<newz2000> /var/lib/mythtv is owned root.root but everything inside is mythtv.mythtv, does that seem right?
<tgm4883> newz2000, what do the logs say?
<newz2000> found an error
<newz2000> Error: unknown type, recording width was 0
<newz2000> preceeding that was some messages about path names, but they looked informational
<tgm4883> newz2000, I can't help you if you don't pastebin the whole log file
 * tgm4883 goes back to arguing with devs
<newz2000> ok, I'm happy to do that, thanks and just a min
<newz2000> http://pastebin.com/Nn3hJj3a
<newz2000> that is backend and frontend from just before I started to try and watch TV
<newz2000> I can send you the whole log next if you need it
<tgm4883> newz2000, you have a PVR-150?
<newz2000> yes
<tgm4883> newz2000, you didn't set it up as a mpeg2 encoder card
<newz2000> oh
<newz2000> tgm4883: is that through backend setup?
<tgm4883> yep
<newz2000> ivtv mpeg-2 encoder card?
<tgm4883> I believe so
 * newz2000 tests
<tgm4883> my pvr-150 is in a box for about a year
<newz2000> it works!
<tgm4883> newz2000, I know
<tgm4883> newz2000, note, it could have worked 12 minutes earlier if you had posted the logs when I asked :)
<tgm4883> thats how important the logs are
<newz2000> Something funny is happening
<newz2000> or not happening maybe
<newz2000> I saw a tv picture for a moment, then the guide, now things feel frozen or slow
<newz2000> grrr
 * newz2000 looks at the logs some more
<newz2000> ok, looks like it's working now
<newz2000> ok, I'm down to two final problems
<newz2000> the picture is very jittery
<newz2000> !jitter%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about jitter%
<newz2000> not the menus, only while watching tv
<newz2000> and no sound
<newz2000> !sound%
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Sound_Troubleshooting
<newz2000> yeah, sound works
<newz2000> So all of my channels seem to work, but they're kind of jittery
<newz2000> I'm watching the world cup and there's a constant buzzing for some reason
<newz2000> espn seems to be the only channel with that problem
<newz2000> oh, that may be the audience making that sound
<newz2000> if I just want my 4:3 shows to show full screen on a 16:9 set, what setting should I use?
<newz2000> (yes, I've read http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Aspect_ratio but it's no help, just a big explanation of the problem)
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Aspect ratio - MythTV
<newz2000> !playback profiles%
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Playback_profiles
<Infl8ableSoulm8> So, just installed 64-bit mythbuntu on a sun fire x2100 server that I installed a Hauppauge HVR-1250 pci-e tuner card in, and the card doesn't appear to be recognized.  lspci shows the card with the proper details, which is probably not any amazing feat, as a conexant card with the correct hauppauge model number.
<Infl8ableSoulm8> I'm currently running a synaptic update to see if that fixes anything, but is thre anything that anyone knows about this particular card that could shorten my google-time?
<seventoes> anyone know if its possible to use a headphone-jack style IR blaster with mythtv?
<newz2000> next step is to see if I can talk to the digital cable box over firewire
<newz2000> !firewire%
<Zinn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<anv> I have fresh 64-bit Mythbuntu install, installation went quite  fine, but most of DVDs wont play even with proprietary driver, I  tried to use mplayer instead of internal but maybe it were typed  wrongly on those lines , I'm not sure should it be mplayer or  /usr/bin/mplayer or something else
<anv> 1.) how to get DVD work 2.) how to set mplayer as default player ?
<Shadow__X> !dvd
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about dvd
<Shadow__X> anv: in the mythbuntu control center i think you have to enable dvd play back
<Shadow__X> it has something to do with encryption keys and all that
<anv> it plays some of them but most of DVDs wont play
<anv> so it must be enabled
<Shadow__X> go in mcc and check
<Shadow__X> select w32 codecs and libdvdcss2
<anv> I have installed all possible codecs from synaptic
<anv> enabled medibuntu also
<Shadow__X> just humor me
<anv> I tried several DVD drives same with all of them, but when I play those DVD discs which wont work under mythbuntu in my desktop they work
<anv> !?!
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ?!
<anv> how to set mplayer instead of Internal?
<Shadow__X> in setup
<anv> but I tried "mplayer" and "/usr/bin/mplayer" ..nothing
<anv> I have installed mplayer from synaptic
<Shadow__X> locate mplayer
<anv> odd http://pastebin.com/MQMajE7Y
<anv> it didn't show the /usr/bin entry even it exists
<Shadow__X> sorry try which mplayer
<anv> /usr/bin/mplayer
<anv> when it asks the name of player in setup should I put it as above ?
<anv> I think this was correct answer: "mplayer dvd:// -dvd-device %d" it plays films now, but in extern window though "f" key makes it fullscreen... I thinkmplayer should be the internal player insteadit seems to be broken
<curtlee> Could someone help me make a udev rule to stop my pcHDTV5500 from changing between /dev/dsp1 and /dev/dsp2 on every reboot?
<qwebirc5169> Greetings. I installed MythBuntu on a Zotac ION system recently and am enjoying it, but am having an issue with my remote. I believe that I "just" need to insert a new VENDOR id (x0105a) into the lirc_mceusb.c file, but am having no success getting the kernel updated. Anyone able to walk me through this?
<azlon> is there an known issue with the miro plugin? it keeps giving me an error every time i open the mythbuntu coltrol center
<bmidgley2> is there an ubuntu->mythbuntu transition guide somewhere?
<rhpot1991> bmidgley2: sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop ?  What are you trying to do?
<bmidgley2> go from ubuntu 10.04 to mythbuntu 10.04 without too much rebuilding of my "working" myth setup
<bmidgley2> plain ubuntu myth packages are too buggy
<rhpot1991> installing mythbuntu-desktop should handle most of it
<bmidgley2> it will add repos I guess?
<rhpot1991> what repos?  auto builds?
<rhpot1991> the mythbuntu and ubuntu mythtv packages are exactly the same
<bmidgley2> weird, mythbuntu folks say the inserting-dvd-crashes-myth is fixed
<bmidgley2> but I don't see that
<bmidgley2> I wonder if they were using auto build repos
<rhpot1991> link to the bug?
<bmidgley2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/549593
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #549593 in Mythbuntu: “mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in QX11PixmapData::x11ConvertToDefaultDepth()”
<qwebirc5169> .
<bmidgley2> I will try the autobuilds
<bmidgley2> any reason I should be insterested in .24?
<rhpot1991> bbigras: it says right in the comments that its fixed in auto builds, you can test it on there
<Infl8ableSoulm8> Has anyone tried recently to build the v4l-dvb drivers for the current ubuntu kernel package?
<rhpot1991> bmidgley2: no, thats the latest mythtv development, so most likely you are very uninterested in it
<bmidgley2> definitely
<seric> hi, I am unable to connect to my mythtv backend from a remote machine, I think I set everything correct but still fail to connect to the db(?) - is there any simple trick I am missing (remote frontend is on OS X)
<seric> if I try to manualy connect to the remote DB, I get the following:
<seric> seric@jupiter:~$ mysql5 -u mythtv -p -h 10.0.0.46
<seric> Enter password:
<seric> ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on '10.0.0.46' (61)
<seric> altough I set mtyhtv user to host %
<seric> seems I got the error, mysql was listening only on localhost, thanks anyway.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-26
<kc> Infl8ableSoulm8: pastebin the output of "dmesg | grep saa7164"  I have a feeling you don't have the firmware image
<Infl8ableSoulm8> I would paste it, but it's empty
<Infl8ableSoulm8> let me pastebin you something different to lok at though...
<Infl8ableSoulm8> http://www.pastebin.org/359374
<kc> Ermm, I was it with the 2250
<Infl8ableSoulm8> results of "dmesg | grep cx23885"
<Infl8ableSoulm8> if I set card=3 option in /etc/modprobe.d/cx23885.conf, it gives different errors.
<Infl8ableSoulm8> btw, the card I'm using is a Hauppauge HVR-1250, according to the box.
<Infl8ableSoulm8> according to lspci:  05:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. Hauppauge Inc. HDPVR-1250 model 1196 (rev 04)
<kc> Try setting card=20
<kc> options cx23885 card=20
<kc> Infl8ableSoulm8: If you didn't try that yet, let me know.  We can just unload then reload that module to test
<Infl8ableSoulm8> hah
<Infl8ableSoulm8> that seems to have made it work :D
<kc> :)
<Infl8ableSoulm8> at least, I have a /dev/dvb
<kc> And you should have a clean dmesg
<Infl8ableSoulm8> sorry I didn't get back to you sooner... had to go pick up pizza order :/
<kc> grep for cx23885
<Infl8ableSoulm8> I did
<Infl8ableSoulm8> looks much nicer, now.
<Infl8ableSoulm8> registered frontend, and all... etc
<kc> You should be good to go for mythtv-setup now :)
<Infl8ableSoulm8> now I will eat the pizza, and get back to work with mythtv-backend-setup
<Infl8ableSoulm8> or whatever the setup deal is.
<Infl8ableSoulm8> thanks for the help.
<kc> You're welcome
<anv> I have odd stripes in my tv (composite) output, monitor is fine (vga) card is radeon X550 with vga and composite plugs, I use free drivers
<anv> answer to my own question:  xrandr --output S-video --set tv_standard ntsc
<qwebirc55426> I'm trying to figure out if there's a way to control the background art displayed for a folder in MythVideo.
<qwebirc55426> It seems that it just picks the art for the first item alphabetically
<tgm4883> qwebirc55426, IIRC, if you name an image folder.jpg it uses that
<qwebirc55426> It does use that for the folder icon, but in some themes also show a background image while the item is highlighted
<qwebirc55426> that's what I'd like to control
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-27
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> You might try asking in #mythtv-users
<qwebirc55426> ok, sorry for asking in the wrong place
<UbuntuLily> Is there a way to run an integrity check on a mythbuntu CD?
<UbuntuLily> while installing I got an IO error but it siad it doesn't know if its the CD or the hard drive and since its an old PC, I wanted to make sure the cd was good before I do a low level check of hard drive
<theboss> anyone around in channel?
<theboss> trying to troubleshoot a 1250 hauppague card
<Infl8ableSoulm8> theboss:
<Infl8ableSoulm8> yes, I had some problems with mine.
<Infl8ableSoulm8> dmesge | grep cx23885
<Infl8ableSoulm8> does it give you a list of cards that it wants you to pick?
<Infl8ableSoulm8> kc helped me figure this out the other day, and the solution for my card (a Hauppauge HDHVR-1250, rev 04 according to lspci) was to create /etc/modprobe.d/cx23885.conf and add the line: options cx23885 card=20
<Infl8ableSoulm8> then reboot.
<lazycow> yo
<sidh> Greetings
<sidh> i would need some help, on mythbuntu install , i clicked "restart now" instead of configuring mythtv, then now I'm at the end of the mythbackend process, i realize no database has been created
<sidh> how can start the db  creation in order for mythfilldatabase works ?
<tgm4883> sidh, you need to run the mythtv-setup
<sidh> tgm4883: is it possible by ssh , i'm at the end of mythbackend on the GUI, and i can not save for the moment
<tgm4883> i'm not sure what you mean?
<sidh> is possible to launch mythtv-setup in concurence with mythbacken
<sidh> because i've retrieve all the tv channels (it took a long)
<sidh> and i don't want to restart that process
<sidh> that's why i would like to create the database , and then run mythfilldatabase
<sidh> tgm4883: when i run mythtv-setup , it asks me to close mythbackend
<sidh> that has not benn saved yet
<tgm4883> yea you ahve to stop mythbackend
<tgm4883> what has not been saved?
<sidh> all my settings (tv channels, directory group for recordings and so on
<tgm4883> How did you retreive the tv channels without running mythtv-setup, that is done in mythtv setup
<tgm4883> you could say no when it asks to stop the backend, i'm not sure how well that would work though
<sidh> tgm4883: when i run mythfilldatabase here is what i get :http://pastebin.com/WmG7Ajwj
<tgm4883> sidh, thats becuae the backend isn't started becuase you haven't run mythtv-setup yet. I still am not sure what tv channel retreival process you did in the frontend
<sidh> tgm4883: after a reboot it seems to be backed up
<sidh> thank you very much
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-20
<lsolesen> How do I change what happens when sending shutdown to ubuntu. I need to make sure that mythshutdown --safeshutdown is used.
<tgm4883> lsolesen, I don't think you can change that
<lsolesen> tgm4883: you are probably right. what i want is also more the obvious power down buttons to use mythshutdown, e.g. the unity shutdown and xbmc shutdown and mythshutdown.
<yunosh> hi, is this only me, or has automatic jamu updating been broken in fixes? /etc/cron.hourly/mythtv-backend still points to /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/metadata/jamu.py but jamu is in /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/jamu.py now
<tgm4883> yunosh, what version of mythtv are you using (full version please)
<yunosh> tgm4883: 0.24.1+fixes.20110617.5aa5e48-0ubuntu0mythbuntu1
<tgm4883> yunosh, what pacakge does it say that /etc/cron.hourly/mythtv-backend is in?
<yunosh> mythv-backend
<tgm4883> (probably says mythtv-backend, I just want to be sure)
<tgm4883> OK
<tgm4883> yunosh, do you have a /etc/cron.hourly/mythvideo?
<yunosh> yes. oh, and it has the correct path indeed
<tgm4883> ok sec
<tgm4883> yunosh, ok go ahead and delete /etc/cron.hourly/mythtv-backend
<tgm4883> it was left over from an old build that had an issue
<yunosh> k
<tgm4883> yunosh, actually
<tgm4883> have you removed it yet?
<yunosh> yes :) but i have another copy of it, from mythtv-frontend ;)
<yunosh> though that points to the correct location
<yunosh> still a duplicate though
<tgm4883> yunosh, that was a bug that was fixed recently, but I can't find the bug report so I'm unsure exactly when it was fixed
<tgm4883> It might have been after the 17th
<yunosh> doesn't look like it
<yunosh> at least not in -fixes
<tgm4883> well it was an issue with our builds
<tgm4883> wouldn't show up in the changlog
<tgm4883> found it https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/797668
<yunosh> ah okay
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #797668 in Mythbuntu: “mythtv-frontend cron scripts call jamu, which is in a different package”
<tgm4883> It actually might not be fixed yet, might be pending right now
<yunosh> thanks
<tgm4883> yw
<qwebirc60750> I've got Mythtv working after a fashion - but it works poorly as compared to myy 6 year old set-top dvb box  when plugged into the same ariel - is there anyway I can probe my hardware to find out how to optimise the performance of my tuner?
<qwebirc60750> using the lspci  -v command I can see most of my hardware, but there is nothing that I can immediately pick out as my digital tuner
<tgm4883> qwebirc60750, what tuner do you have?
<tgm4883> qwebirc60750, what version of mythtv are you running? What version of Mythbuntu?
<qwebirc60750> it's a Peak DVT-Dual tuner PCI (221544AGPK)
<qwebirc60750> on the 2.4.1 mythbuntu release
<qwebirc60750> sorry 2.4.1 mythtv
<qwebirc60750> 11.04 version of mythbuntu
<qwebirc60750> the Tuner is listed under DVB-T PC160-2T at linuxtv.org
<gregL> qwebirc60750, The rule of thumb is if a tuner works in Linux,It will usually work for Mythtv..
<qwebirc60750> it's working in mythtv, but not picking up all the channels I should be able to pick up
<qwebirc60750> and some seem to be really poor signal - what I don't understand is why the hardware  performs so badly as compared to my old set-top box
<qwebirc60750> it's attached to the same antenna
<qwebirc60750> is there a possibility that I just have the incorrect configuration - if so how do I find the correct settings?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-21
<Korny1> Evening, just a quick question, I'm considering migrating from sagetv(since it was bought out by google) to myth, I currently run a ubuntu box for my server,  just looking for anyone who's made that switch before and could give me pointers
<Korny1> I'm also wondering if first generation nvidia ion atom computers work well as a front end or if I should stick with second gen?
<Shadow__X> Korny1: i have not made the switch but have been using mythbuntu for around 3 years now
<Shadow__X> if you already have the ion machines i will urge you to test them, it seems they are a mixed blessing. Without the gpu to offload they are unable to handle hd
<Shadow__X> also their power consumption could be lower
<Korny1> I haven't bought anything yet, my sage extenders I will be selling after getting myth up and running,  I'm just looking at what hardware to consider for frontends
<Korny1> My server is a bit overkill.... AMD 6core @3.2 and 12 gigs of ram :/
<Shadow__X> well there are a lot options honestly. Its normally recommended to have a cpu that can handle hd streams without gpu offloading. Most recent processors that are above 2ghz should be able to handle it
<Korny1> I'm thinking of network booting ion2 systems, but I'm wondering if they are just as laggy as the exenders from sage which function that way when accessing fan art
<Shadow__X> Korny1: actually since you have a pretty server you can do real time commercial flagging on numerous shows at once
<Korny1> Oh yes, I run 4 comskips at once right now :)
<Korny1> plus handbrake
<Shadow__X> i gotcha
<Korny1> I'm hoping to replicate what I'm doing now with sage, I record something, run it through my bash script which basically removes spanish audio streams and then remuxes and runs it through project x to comercial cut and then runs handbrake
<Shadow__X> well mythtv does commercial flagging itself
<Korny1> and convert it to 400-500 meg per hour episodes
<Shadow__X> and if you want to you can have it autimatically remove the cutlists for the commercials
<Shadow__X> also you can again have it convert it down too
<Korny1> Does it use the nuv format still? or can it do mkvs?
<Shadow__X> you can convert it to .mp4 i am not sure about mkv's
<Korny1> i see
<Korny1> I'm assuming myth monitor input directorys? so if I use a program like sickbeard to catch up on shows I missed it can add them to the library?
<Shadow__X> Korny1: there is mythvideo
<Korny1> Shadow__X,  it looks as though the storage group function is similar to what I'm used to, where I don't have have the frontends access network shares but instead just accessable via the frontend
<Shadow__X> yup there are limitations though
<Shadow__X> iirc iso does not work there yet
<Korny1> I don't use ISO's
<Shadow__X> i am sure they will add that feature
<Korny1> Server munches on ISO's so quick that it takes like 14 minutes to convert a dvd to 700 meg mkv
<Korny1> Which is almost lossless
<Shadow__X> oh ok
<Shadow__X> what will you be using to record
<Korny1> Right now a HDhomerun
<Korny1> and I use sickbeard for cable programs, thats why I was wondering about importing mediea
<Korny1> media
<Shadow__X> that works
<Korny1> I MAY try out a HDhomerun prime if comcast doesn't completely lock up their extended basic
<Shadow__X> now that i looked up what sickbeard is you should refrain from mentioning that type of software in here
<Korny1> Ok
<Shadow__X> i currently record over firewire from my stb and i have comcast
<Shadow__X> i do not get premiums but i get most other channels
<Korny1> And thats the copy freely flag
<Shadow__X> yes
<Korny1> Good to know
<Korny1> 3 tuner HD prime was only 249 not bad at all
<Shadow__X> which should be what i get when i eventually get a hd homerun prime
<Shadow__X> i will say what people get over copy freely can change
<Korny1> yeah
<Shadow__X> so for example just because i get comedy central hd no problem you might not
<Shadow__X> it all depends but it seems like for the most part comcast is the same
<Korny1> Yeah :/ For recording drives, does myth write to whatever drive has the most space?
<Korny1> Or have that ability to configure
<Shadow__X> with storage groups it does leveling
<Shadow__X> afaik that is
<Shadow__X> i just have one recording drive and a big pool for storage
<Korny1> So it is possible to record a show and commercial flag an then have myth cut the commercials and then re-encode all automatically for archiving
<Shadow__X> afaik yes
<Korny1> nice, I'm used to having to use plugins with sage to do that
<Shadow__X> by default mythtv commflags everything it records
<Shadow__X> so when you watch it the show will have cutlists
<Korny1> yep I have those now, and then I have it archive it after I watch it
<Korny1> with the comercials cut out
<Shadow__X> yeah you can do that
<Korny1> Shadow__X,  this sounds silly, but my biggest worry is setting up the remote for the front ends lol
<Korny1> I don't know why
<Shadow__X> well if you have mce remotes mythbuntu control center makes it painless
<Korny1> I've read there are a variety of remotes, some which emulate a keyboard, some a mouse, I just want to make sure I get a good one not a super cheap japanese knockoff
<Korny1> errr
<Korny1> Chinese knockoff
<Shadow__X> my remote looks like this one
<Shadow__X> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageGallery.aspx?CurImage=15-116-057-Z01&SpinSet=15-116-057-RS&ISList=15-116-057-Z01%2c15-116-057-Z02%2c15-116-057-Z03%2c15-116-057-Z04%2c15-116-057-Z05&S7ImageFlag=1&Item=N82E16815116057&Depa=0&WaterMark=1&Description=Hauppauge%20WinTV-HVR%201600%20MCE%20Kit%20Bundle%201388%20PCI%20Interface
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!
<Shadow__X> but honestly afaik most remotes that say mce remote with a usb dongle should work
<Korny1> So something like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880121001&cm_re=MCE_remote-_-80-121-001-_-Product would work?
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - AVS Gear HA-IR01SV Infrared Certified MCE VISTA Remote Control
<Shadow__X> Korny1: yeah that should work. Also you could go to #mythtv-users and ask there about going from sagetv to mythtv
<Korny1> Thank you for your help and input btw
<Shadow__X> yup
<qwebirc41656> I'm wondering if someone can give me some help trying to setup a new install of mythbuntu. I downloaded the latest image (11.04 - checksums correct) and booted from the CD and attempted a full install but it just hung for over 24 hours after choosing installation type. System is a Asus P6T motherboard (X58), i7 920, 12GB ram, 240 SSD main drive and 4 other hard drives, nvidia 470 gfx card, hauppauge 2250 tuner. I'm curren
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-22
<qwebirc87148> hello
<shane> hello all, is there a place where I can get documentation for Mythtv? I just installed it 30min ago and am looking to set it up with all the music and videos I already have.
<shane> I guess I shoulld say mythbuntu.
<shane> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rhpot1991> grumble, if you stuck around maybe
<TandyUK> is there any way i can start mythfrontend without a screen, or load a virtual vnc screen to run it on??
<TandyUK> i have my customers myth box here trying to setup mythlcdserver, but i dont have a tv to connect it to :P
<context> any recommendations/prefered video cards for audio over hdmi, nvidia/ati does it really matter? or just get a resonably priced card with hdmi from one of them ?
<context> think ill just stick to ati
<rhpot1991> context: no
<rhpot1991> nvidia
<rhpot1991> and something that does vdpau
<rhpot1991> !vdpau
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<context> i do want nvidia ?
<rhpot1991> yes
<rhpot1991> absolutely
<context> nothing like vdpau for ati?
<context> rhpot1991: can you get audio out through hdmi on nvidia cards?
<rhpot1991> yes, you will want to check for whatever specific card you get
<rhpot1991> normally the newest ones sometimes don't work
<context> :/
<rhpot1991> I know for a fact anything up to the gt2xx series will work very easily
<context> rhpot1991: any hardware compatability list of sorts?
<rhpot1991> context: google is your friend normally, I'd find a card you like, check to make sure it can do vdpau
<rhpot1991> then google to see how hard audio over hdmi is on it
<rhpot1991> you can post a thread in our forums for help on that too normally
<rhpot1991> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<context> alright. the people at best buy are use to seeing me sit there on my ipad so it wont be a problem ;)
<rhpot1991> context: why best buy, amazon and newegg are most likely cheaper?
<rhpot1991> I prefer silent video cards too
<context> rhpot1991: oh they are cheaper and free shipping but i have 5x 2TB drives sitting at home waiting to be used today (those were ordered on newegg)
<rhpot1991> http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fs%3Fie%3DUTF8%26x%3D0%26ref_%3Dnb_sb_noss%26y%3D0%26field-keywords%3Dsilent%2520nvidia%26url%3Dsearch-alias%253Daps%23%3Frh%3Di%3Aaps%2Ck%3Asilent%20nvidia%2Cp_85%3A1&tag=baablogicnet-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=390957
<context> myth should setup a hardware compatibility list :/
<rhpot1991> problem is it gets out of date so quickly
<rhpot1991> I made this for that purpose: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/13
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] My MythTV Setup | www.baablogic.net
<rhpot1991> so in that amazon link the 210s will definately work with hdmi sound
<context> wow. nice enclosure
<rhpot1991> you will need to google and see if the 4xx and 5xx series does, if they do I'd go witht hem
<context> well it has a tv tuner list
<rhpot1991> ya its still good for that for sure
<context> i need to see what bb has first
<rhpot1991> at least with BB its easy to take back if it doesn't work too
<context> yeah
<rhpot1991> wonder what your luck will be like with silent cards there
<context> i think i might have seeon 1-2 there
<context> will find out tonight
<context> rhpot1991: also can a tv tuner card at most only process 1 stream at a time (ie, must have two cards to watch and record at same time
<context> rhpot1991: thnx for being so helpful. never touched myth before (obviously) gonna be setting up tonight
<rhpot1991> context: ya for the most part
<rhpot1991> some of the digital ones can do multirec
<rhpot1991> where it can record mutliple times on the same multiplex
<rhpot1991> the HDHR can do that
<context> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Digital_Tuner_Cards
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Digital Tuner Cards - MythTV Official Wiki
<rhpot1991> so I can record say NBC and CBS at the same time, with a single tuner
<context> i got the WinTV HVR-1600. that says 1 inputs. im guessing only 1 thing at a time ?
<rhpot1991> context: what is your input, cable, sattelite?
<context> cable
<rhpot1991> I think the hvr doesn't do multirec
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Record_multiple_channels_from_one_multiplex
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Record multiple channels from one multiplex - MythTV
<context> :/
<context> ill have to play around tonight. maybe get a different tuner and keep/return this one
<rhpot1991> context: its good enough to get you started, I would consider adding a HDHR and a HDPVR at some point, both should be linked in my link I showed you earlier
<rhpot1991> the hdhr-prime that is coming out soon should be worth keeping an eye on too, as long as your cable provider plays nicely with it
<context> will do. id prefer an internal card if possible. most of the things i see are external
<context> rhpot1991: would you recommend ubuntu and manually install myth or just use something like mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> context: they are both the same, so whatever you want
<rhpot1991> same packages in both, mythbuntu has xfce 4 underneath, ubuntu has gnome
<rhpot1991> but the myth packages them selves are identical
<context> kk
<rhpot1991> you should look at our weekly builds too
<rhpot1991> !build%
<Zinn> http://smithers.mythbuntu.org/~autobuild/weekly_mythtv.txt
<rhpot1991> crap thats not it
<rhpot1991> hold on
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> !repos | rhpot1991
<Zinn> rhpot1991: The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I know I found it
<context> ahh kk
<context> was hoping for a 64bit mythbuntu :x
<rhpot1991> context: go ahead with that
<context> i dont see one
<context> brb
<rhpot1991> context: its here: http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Download | Mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> then you add the repository to get more up to date mythtv packages from us
<context> rhpot1991: ahh kk advanced :x i missed that
<context> i like living on the edge
<context> rhpot1991: packages will support all that vdpau jazz ?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> I'd argue amd64 is the new standard anymore, but I don't know if numbers support me
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, is there a way to automate the scan for changes in front end media library?
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: there used to be a few methods, not sure what still works now though
<rhpot1991> check the mailing list
<context-> corporate communication fail
<context-> oops
<qwebirc45663> Hey guys,
<qwebirc45663> Very new to mythbuntu
<qwebirc45663> can anyone help me ?
<liquias> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<liquias> guys, anyone up to help me ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-23
<liquias> I am using mythbuntu for the first time in my life, I can't understand how to watch avi videos I have on a DVD disc. what do I need to do ?
<context-> so uh question :x
<context-> the WinTV HVR-1600 is showing up as a V4L device
<context-> do i have to use this retarded 'blaster' thing for it to change channels or  can it change channels itself
<context-> i just kind of want something that works. ;)
<context-> there really isnt much document wise that i see as far as actually getting this up and running
<context-> ive got all this disk space and cant use it
<bruderbell> Hi folks, anyone here have ideas on troubleshooting IR remotes?
<patdk-lap> never liked ir, use bluetooth myself
<bruderbell> I've got the network remotes just fine, but my wife (and I) would like to use IR remotes..
<bruderbell> Any ideas on channels where I should see if any merciful souls would like to help out?
<patdk-lap> what kernel you using?
<bruderbell> One sec
<bruderbell> I'll look it up
<bruderbell> Right
<bruderbell> Kernel 2.6.32-32-generic
<patdk-lap> so using the old ir stuff
<bruderbell> My remote works like a mouse, but I can't get other buttons to function
<bruderbell> The arrow keys move the cursor, etc
<liquias> how can i see avi movies i have on dvd in mythbuntu
<liquias> ?
<context-> so... anyone experience myth being retarded and not inserting data it gets from schedulesdirect into the database
<liquias> how can i watch avi movies i have on dvd in mythbuntu?
<liquias> how can i watch avi movies i have on dvd in mythbuntu?
<liquias> anyone ?
<patdk-lap> defently not easily
<liquias> OK,
<liquias> How then ?
<liquias> How come this is not trivial ?
<liquias> patdk-lap, isn't this something mythtv should be able to support ?
<patdk-lap> depends
<patdk-lap> it's open source, it can *support* anything you wish to write :)
<liquias> o good ! your here ! :)
<patdk-lap> but no one I guess has cared to do so, since harddrives are so cheap
<liquias> you mean to say it doesn't have the option to do so at the moment ?
<liquias> isn't is supposed to act as a DVR ?
<liquias> What an I missing ?
<patdk-lap> playing avi files from a dvd has nothing to do with a dvr
<patdk-lap> dvr is recording and playing back files from a tv tuner
<patdk-lap> playing avi files from a dvd would be a hacked up dvd player
<liquias> any DVR machine I know can play back DIVX and XVID formats.
<liquias> right from the box.
<patdk-lap> none that I have ever owned could, they only did mpeg
<liquias> im not talking about tivo or anything, just plain dvrs.
<patdk-lap> tivo is a dvr
<patdk-lap> so what is your so called *plain dvr*
<liquias> im from israel. we literally do not have any dvd players or recorders that do not support divx and xvid formats.
<patdk-lap> dvd players are not dvr's
<liquias> OK.
<liquias> I might be confused.
<patdk-lap> mythtv is was not made to be a dvd player
<liquias> isn't dvr, a DVD recorder ?
<patdk-lap> it has very limited dvd support
<patdk-lap> no
<patdk-lap> dvr is a TV recorder
<liquias> what is it then ?
<liquias> o
<patdk-lap> digital video recorder, used to record tv, so you can watch it later
<patdk-lap> aka, tivo
<liquias> but,
<liquias> tivo records to a harddrive.
<patdk-lap> yep, so does myth
<patdk-lap> myth doesn't support recording to anything besides a harddrive
<patdk-lap> after it's recorded you can optionally choose to export it to something though
<liquias> i guess i am confused.
<liquias> ok
<liquias> we do not hqave those in israel. ( maybe something called yes max )
<liquias> is there any way you know if (other than writing it myself) to watch avi movies from a previously burned dvd ?
<liquias> maybe an addon or application ?
<patdk-lap> I have no idea
<patdk-lap> the easest way would be to find a program that can do that
<patdk-lap> and get myth to use that instead of it's internal player when playing dvd's
<liquias> do you know of any ?
<patdk-lap> I'm not sure if making a dvd drive a storage group is a good idea or not, but that might work too
<patdk-lap> nope, I never put avi's on dvd's
<liquias> i guess i am looking for some kind of media center that can record either to hd and or DVD media ?
<patdk-lap> I don't think I even have any avi's
<liquias> ?
<liquias> do you d/l movies from the internet ? ever ?
<patdk-lap> that would be illegal
<liquias> i c
<liquias> well, do you know of any media center application that can also record either to hd or DVD media ?
<liquias> well, do you know of any media center application that can also record either to hd or DVD media ?
<tgm4883> patdk-lap, you could probably just add the /media folder as a frontend video location
<tgm4883> then just scan for changes in mythvideo to find the avi on the dvd
<rhpot1991> or just copy them to your hard drive
<bobdole369> Mythbuntu 11.04 64bit - Does anyone know if Mythnetvision is currently working? I add an RSS feed of a video podcast and it opens to a web page of the show for some reason. If I press download, a message: "Downloading xxx" appears in mythfrontend.log but that file doesn't exist.  Also not able to change anything in the rev3.xml file to subscribe to shows that way (and that method also opens a web page for some reason in
<ddnmfuems> hi
<ddnmfuems> is mythbuntu 11.04 100% compatible with ubuntu 11.04 ?
<ddnmfuems> or xubuntu
<superm1> ddnmfuems, yeah
<superm1> they all use the same ubuntu packages as a base
<ddnmfuems> ok thank you
<superm1> ubuntu 11.04 has more gnome stuff than mythbuntu
<ddnmfuems> i imagine
<ddnmfuems> bye
<quentusrex_> Anyone know of a solution to the mythbuntu 11.04 pchdtv-5500 issue?
<quentusrex_> I'm getting no audio, and I can't watch any along channel other than channel 2
<tgm4883> quentusrex_, there is an issue with that?
<quentusrex_> tgm4883, something about dsp support dropped in the latest ubuntu kernel and pchdtv-5500 needing it for sound.
<tgm4883> quentusrex_, odd, hadn't seen that.
<quentusrex_> Anyone familiar with the 'error opening jump program file buffer' error?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-24
<lapion> has anyone else been having problems zapping between analog channels ? I keep getting "Error opening jump program file" when zapping on remote and local frontends.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-25
<sailerboy> hey there, assuming that i have no keyboard
<sailerboy> and mythbuntu is booting to grub
<sailerboy> with no timeout
<sailerboy> how do i avoid that?
<tgm4883> sailerboy, get a keyboard
<kb1gtt1> Anyone here good with USBUIRT? I'm having problems getting it to work, and have not found success with on-line tutorials or forum posts. So I'm looking here for more help.
<niteye> hello chaps
<niteye> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Gibby> explain more kb1gtt1
<kb1gtt1> I've got Mythbuntu 11.04 64 bit laptop a Dish receiver and a HVR1950. I'm can receive video via HVR, but can't use it's IR as it's not supported until the next kernel update. So I got USBUIRT to control the Dish receiver.
<kb1gtt1> I found the mythcontrol centre where I set the IR stuff, however I can't get much for feed back when I do irsend or irw
<kb1gtt1> I can offer log files, or terminal captures if there are details that might help
<niteye> !help hammertime
<Zinn> !help hammertime For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<niteye> !help hello
<Zinn> !help hello For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Gibby> kb1gtt1, my dish is getting installed within the hour, should be able to help out then
<kb1gtt1> Great, do you have a USBUIRT? This is what I get when I do this command
<kb1gtt1> $ irsend send_once dish 1 2 0
<kb1gtt1> irsend: could not connect to socket
<kb1gtt1> irsend: Connection refused
<kb1gtt1> Gibby: how goes the dish install?
<Gibby> kb1gtt1, this guy has no clue what i am telling him to do, should be done shortly, but have to take my son to see cars 2 as soon as he leaves, will be working on it tonight, my hd-pvr isn't even working :(
<kb1gtt1> Gibby: I had the installer simply run it to a little 12" TV we have laying around. Then I took it from there after he left. Keep me posted, also can you post your setup? I have the HVR1950, and I did some semi special stuff to make it work.
<kb1gtt1> Gibby: What are you using for IR blast and IR receive?
<Gibby> I have a Philips USB ir transmitter, it has to ir lights, and i am using the duo 222k dish STB
<Gibby> I am using 2 hd-pvrs and 2 pvr-150s
<Gibby> however, i broke my drivers and nothing works now lol
<Gibby> going to movies be back in 6 hours or so
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-26
<dustin_> I have recently added mythbuntu to a desktop system with multiple hard drives containing media on all of them is there an easy way to point mythbuntu to use all of them? or do I have to key everything in somewhere?
<dustin_> also can the myth-frontend add media recursively? or do I have to point each folder one by one
<tgm4883> mythvideo does it recursively, I'd guess the other plugins do as well
<tgm4883> depending on your setup, you might want to point the backend storage groups to those directories and have the frontend's pull from the backend
<dustin_> so do I need 2 computers to do front-end/backend? or can it be one machine?
<Gibby> dustin_ you can use one
<dustin_> ok good because I dont want to have to move 5 hard drives into a new case ;)
<dustin_> ok so I set up the backend editor with the drives listed into the videos directory should I reboot or just restart mythtv frontend
<tgm4883> shouldn't need to do either
<tgm4883> hmm
<quentusrex_> Anyone know of the v4l headers were fixed on the latest build?
<quentusrex_> the latest build for natty was 8 weeks ago.
<Gibby> quentusrex_, no clue, i am having issues with it now
<quentusrex_> I found this: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/480223?do=post_view_threaded#480223
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Mailing List Archive: format_to_mode() does not recognize V4L1
<quentusrex_> from a month and a half ago
<quentusrex_> I'm running version 2:0.24.0+fixes.20110416.9ba3ece-0ubuntu1
<Gibby> i am not on 24 fixes yet working on it now, i am getting a different error, has to do with hdpvr
<quentusrex_> aah, I'm trying to use a pchdtv hd-5500
<Gibby> I have a hvr-1600 that is not working now either
<quentusrex_> I keep seeing reference to the 0.24 ppa
<quentusrex_> but I see no links
<patdk-lap> it's on the main page
<patdk-lap> there is no need to links for ppa's
<patdk-lap> http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<quentusrex_> ok, thanks. I've installed the repo package and I am updating.
<quentusrex_> I have seemed to be able to get the hd channels to capture with QAM256, but schedules direct channel numbers don't seem to match.
<quentusrex_> such as the channels I am getting are 5_1 and 5_2, which does not map to a schedules direct channels.
<quentusrex_> channel*
<Gibby> good new, hvr1600 is working but still no hdpvr
<quentusrex_> And my pchdtv hd-5500 works, except I can't change channels. I get the error 'error opening jump program file'.
<Gibby> that sounds like a permissions issue almost
<quentusrex_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/632760/ for the front end logs
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<Gibby> in the back end what did you select for card type?
<quentusrex_> v4l
<quentusrex_> I'm grabbing the analog channels right now
<Gibby> change it to mjpeg
<Gibby> what do you have it hooked up to?
<quentusrex_> comcast limited cable
<Gibby> and type on connection on the card are you using?
<quentusrex_> using the coax connection
<Gibby> ok
<Gibby> ok, then you should choose the DVB card type
<Gibby> quentusrex_, try this http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/PcHDTV_HD5500
<Zinn> [wiki.linuxmce.org] PcHDTV HD5500 - LinuxMCE wiki
<Gibby> my head is pounding, i am off to bed, ging to wack at this in the morning
<quentusrex_> Gibby, the problem with DVB is that there is no longer dsp audio support in 11.04
<patdk-lap> quentusrex, I had the same issues with channel mismatch on just a few
<patdk-lap> I just manually entered the channel id number into the database for it, and it synced it all
<quentusrex_> patdk-lap, is there a way to force a resync?
<quentusrex_> I have saved the channel info through the web interface, but I don't see a schedule lineup change.
<quentusrex_> And is there away to change the channel number for sorting and for display?
<quentusrex_> I want to be able to map the digital channels to their analog equivalents.
<qwebirc24182> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 13551B881504888C Launchpad PPA for Mythbuntu Developers
<qwebirc24182> Please help. My wife is ready to kill me.
<tgm4883> qwebirc24182, I have few minutes, whats the issue
<qwebirc24182> When I run update, I get the error above.
<tgm4883> and thats why she wants to kill you?
<tgm4883> did you try an apt-get update?
<qwebirc24182> MythTV is now broken.
<qwebirc24182> Yes.
<tgm4883> how is mythtv now broken from that?
<qwebirc42902> Browser just crashed. Asking about inability to update.
<qwebirc42902> Problem started when computer crashed in middle of software update.
<qwebirc42902> Then said should it do a partial update? I said yes, now I appear to have mismatched backend and frontend, and backend complains schema doesn't match.
<shiman6> so, i've got a problem
<shiman6> i have an outdated tv tuner card, it seems to work with tvtime, but after i reload the module with specific options
<shiman6> but it wont work on any mythtv frontends
<shiman6> oh, and there's no sound from the card on tvtime, just video. i confirmed that the sound works on the system, though
<kb1gtt1> Does anyone here know much about the USBUIRT and Muthbuntu 11.04? I'm having problems with it.
<Gibby> uggg, got the hd-pvr's to load and show up as a /dev/video#.... rebooted and now it won't :(
<gregL> Gibby: Did the HD-PVR change nodes on you?
<Gibby> nope
<Gibby> cx18 driver issues
<gregL> What other cards are you using on your system?
<Gibby> hvr-1600
<Gibby> they all were working 15 minutes ago, had to shutdown to move some cables... no nothing not even the hvr-1600
<Gibby> guess it helps if the usb is plugged in....lol
<Gibby> lsus
<kb1gtt1> My issues are more complicated, I can receive via the scripts that are installed via the control center, but transmit wont' work, as receive and transmit use a different driver. It appears that uirt2_raw will work for both, but I don't have receive lircd.conf info.
<kb1gtt1> I can cat /dev/ttyUSB0, and see junk come out. So if I had a good lircd.conf, I think I could use it that way. I guess that's made with irrecord
<quentusrex_> Ok, Now what seems to be the last of the known mythtv issues: when trying to change the channel, the channel name and description doesn't show properly.
<quentusrex_> it flickers behind the channel, or doesn't show at all.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-18
<TandyUK> hi guys
<TandyUK> i asked awhile ago but cant find the logs...
<TandyUK> how do i setup one of my mythtv systems to acty as a local mirror for apt
<TandyUK> so i can have 1 system download all the updates, and have the other local systems update from it
<TandyUK> also having read about apt-mirror id like to only mirror the mythbuntu relevant updates rather than the entire repo (most of which is never used by myth)
<rhpot1991> TandyUK: squid-deb-proxy
<rhpot1991> you install the client on all pcs
<rhpot1991> and the server on one of the pcs in your household
<TandyUK> thatsd the one ty
<rhpot1991> then it automagically caches the packages there
<rhpot1991> and works great
<TandyUK> yeah i was talking to you about it before
<TandyUK> just couldnt find the logs :P
<TandyUK> now i have a keyworkd i may have more luck :)
<rhpot1991> TandyUK: you normally have to enable ppa and such too, in /etc/squid-deb-proxy/ on the server
<rhpot1991> I think there is a config.d folder or similar in there
<rhpot1991> and then restart the server with the init script and all should be good
<TandyUK> is it really worth it for 2 systems... we have 1 backend/frontend and a second frontend
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> TandyUK, depends on how much you care about bandwidth
<tgm4883> and if you update your systems at the same time
<TandyUK> its not so much the bandwidth as the slow ass connection
<Zinn> TandyUK: Please watch your language.
<tgm4883> it's almost zero work to set it up
<tgm4883> are both systems the same ARCH?
<TandyUK> yeah
<tgm4883> and both run the same release of ubuntu?
<TandyUK> theyre identical
<tgm4883> eg. 12.04
<tgm4883> then it's pretty easy to do
<tgm4883> install squid-deb-proxy on the server, and squid-deb-proxy-client on both systems
<tgm4883> enable the ppa functionality
<tgm4883> and voila, done
<tgm4883> and by PPA functionality, you need to add ppa.launchpad.net to the bottom of /etc/squid-deb-proxy/mirror-dstdomain.acl
<tgm4883> then sudo service squid-deb-proxy restart
<tgm4883> you only need to do the above on the server
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-21
<Twiggy2cents> does mythbuntu start off with a blank db?  Or do I need ot drop and re make the db for a restore
<patdk-lap> heh
<superm1> kees: in case you weren't aware: bartongeorge.net/2012/06/20/sputnik-update-touchpad-driver-now-available/
<Zinn> [bartongeorge.net] Sputnik update:  Touchpad driver now available!!! «  Barton's Blog
<kees> superm1: cool; saw that, thanks!
<superm1> sure
<kees> that system is working out nicely -- my wife stole it when I got home. she's quite happy with it. :)
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> it's much more usable now with the two finger scrolling.  i didn't realize how dependent I had become on the functionality after using a chromebook for so logn
<mrand> superm1: kinda like using a tablet non-stop for weeks, then moving back to a laptop and catching yourself reaching for the screen because some things are so natural to do via touch?
<superm1> mrand: exactly
<superm1> i saw a youtube video of a very young kid trying to flick across a magazine
<superm1> who was apparently used to using the family's ipad :)
<mrand> you mean like a paper mag?
<superm1> yeah
<mrand> that's funny
<Seeker`> Anyone taking a look at the master build problem?
<tgm4883> Seeker`, superm1 says we're waiting on beirdo to fix it
<Seeker`> cool, thanks
<superm1> someone could step up and investigate and come up with a patch before beirdo though if they want
<Seeker`> I spent several hours trying to work out how to fix it, and failed
<superm1> oh dang, i was hoping it ended up being trivial
<rhpot1991> superm1: now I want a new xps 13
<superm1> they is nice :)
<superm1> i'm using it as my primary driver now
<rhpot1991> looks like that fixed all of the issues with it
<superm1> the kernel you mean?
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> my buddy had complained about the brightness and touchpad issues
<rhpot1991> I just sent him that linky
<superm1> yeah we've been working at iterating all the problems on it
<superm1> hopefully eventually should see those in the archive kernel eventually too
<rhpot1991> gonna be backported?
<superm1> SRU'ed hopefully
<rhpot1991> cool
<superm1> that PPA is maintained by one of the canonical kernel guys, and he has one too so there is certainly vested interest
<Seeker`> superm1: Because I spent several hours poking at it doesn't mean it isn't trivial :P I dont have much experience with build scripts etc
<superm1> well it's certainly a makefile change of sorts needed
<superm1> i think that DESTDIR isn't populated through to the new library
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-23
<qwebirc82433> Hello, im new to mythbuntu, got it up and running, backend installed on a dedicated box. mythweb is working great. my problem is right now i dont have a box to install a ubuntu front end on so im using my window box with the frontend for windows but i cannot connect to the database on the backend. Thank in advanced for the help
<murdoc> I need help getting my Xserver back. when Upgrading from 10.10 to 12. which I upgraded to both 11s along the way, I lost the Xserver, The system wont boot to X, it seems to hang, but you can get a terminal and then try to startX, you'll see the Nvidia flash screen and then thats it, it will go back to term, the Xlog says that the Xserver is busy could it still be hung on the boot? Root or sudo can start X. I had it working for a day until
<murdoc> update broke it again. the issue was ownership of .X authority but that fix no longer works. The only error I can find is in Xlog that just says X is busy but I don't know if im looking in all the right places. Any guesses?
<murdoc> another thing, possibly related, durring boot it might be hung on starting the mySQL server, because when I start under root, myth control center I get an error message Exception in capture State of plugin MySQl disabling plugin.
<tgm4883> msyql not starting isn't going to stop X from starting
<tgm4883> it's possible you have the lightdm/gdm issue
<tgm4883> let me see if I can find that thread
<murdoc> tgm4883: thanks
<murdoc> I can get lightdm started but it won't start x
<tgm4883> how do you get lightdm started if you can't start X?
<murdoc> I can't find the output of what is happening behind the sceen
<tgm4883> lightdm should depend on X
<murdoc> fair enough, I might be describing the problem wrong, but
<murdoc> I can get lightdm started, when I try to login it accepts the pw and then tries to start, monitor cycles from on to power save then back to the login screen
<tgm4883> ah
<murdoc> if I try to startx from the terminal it fails,
<tgm4883> so X is crashing
<murdoc> ok
<tgm4883> anything in .xsession-errors?
<murdoc> I don't remember, let me look again.
<tgm4883> murdoc, is this Mythbuntu or Ubuntu?
<murdoc> mythbuntu
<tgm4883> murdoc, what is the output of 'dpkg -l unity-greeter lightdm'
<murdoc> okay i'll get that in a second,
<murdoc> do you wnat the versions? or  I see error in Version string 'svn3470ppa1~lucid1
<murdoc> version number does not start with digit
<tgm4883> I just want to know if they are installed
<tgm4883> it would say ii on the left if they were
<murdoc> oh, yeah
<tgm4883> on both?
<murdoc> lightdm is and so is unity greeter is
<tgm4883> murdoc, take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11358168&postcount=16
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - Mythbuntu 11.10 upgrade issues
<murdoc> when I try to start x it says in the term that it is waiting and then keeps repeating no protocol specified
<murdoc> will do
<murdoc> would pa_contextCoonect() failed: connection refused mean anything"
<tgm4883> murdoc, probably not, looks like pulseaudio maybe
<murdoc> oh, yeah
<murdoc> right
<murdoc> alright wrote the new lightdm.conf, reboots
<murdoc> still booting...
<murdoc> tgm4883: if you're still here, first, thanks, second, it still hangs on the boot, at stopping read required files in advance, it says OK. thats it. then I start lightdm and it tries to autologin to my myth, but it flashes the nvidia splashcreen then power save cycle, then nothing then back to staring at the boot up service screen
<murdoc> okay wait.
<murdoc> went back to the terminal that I launched lightdm and found the .xauthorty permissions issue
<murdoc> okay yep didn't fix it.
<tgm4883> murdoc, ok, so how about this
<tgm4883> murdoc, backup your xorg.conf file
<tgm4883> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf
<tgm4883> the try starting X
<murdoc> okay shoot.
<murdoc> I kept going back and looking at the term
<murdoc> after the .xauthority issue then it was an .Iceauthorty isse
<murdoc> issue,
<murdoc> remove it and now I'm in X
<tgm4883> murdoc, so it's working now?
<murdoc> well yes, I'm guessing unitl the next reboot. ;)
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> lets find out
<murdoc> you're a braver man than I ;) alright, lets see
<tgm4883> murdoc, well if we test now, we know that all you did was fix the permissions and login, and since you didn't do anything after logging in if the issue returns is something that is happening during boot
<tgm4883> or possibly logout
<murdoc> right, right,
<murdoc> rebooting
<tgm4883> so if it happens again, then fix the permissions, logout, then try logging in again
<tgm4883> then we know if it's logout or boot
<murdoc> gotit
<murdoc> im gmae
<murdoc> game
<murdoc> first, this isn't a slow system i have, its only after the upgrade that booting takes so long, but when it takes so long durring the boot to get past the system V and stopping  read ahead, should i wait, which it will never get past, (overnight), but should I just goto tty 1?
<murdoc> alright, switched to tty1 and started lightdm, we're in the mythfrontend
<tgm4883> murdoc, ok, so it's just not autostarting correctly it sounds like?
<tgm4883> you didn't need to fix the permissions?
<murdoc> no I didn't
<tgm4883> ok
<murdoc> thanks so much for your help
<murdoc> haven't seen tv in weeks
<murdoc> are those kardashina people still all over the tv?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I only watch good shows ;)
<murdoc> Ah, feature request, autocommercial script, auto kardashian script!
<murdoc> updated simpsons reference,
<murdoc> anyway, thank you so so much!
<murdoc> if you find a place that sells frosty beverage or bubbly ones, tell them your first one is on me!
<tgm4883> heh
<qwebirc21547> hello, i just installed my backend on my 10.04 ubuntu server. i have a front end pc i am tring to connect to the server. i keep getting the error i cannot log-in. i have verfied the IP for the server the port and the SQL username and password. i have also diabled ufw for the time to see if that was blocking the port. im not sure what to try next, thank you for the help
<tgm4883> qwebirc21547, is your 10.04 backend have a GUI?
<qwebirc21547> yes
<tgm4883> can you verify that in the mythbuntu control centre you have activated the mythtv service?
<qwebirc21547> sorry i am very new to mythtv, im in the control center. where do i go to verify?
<tgm4883> I think it's the MySQL tab
<tgm4883> not completely sure
<tgm4883> could be the Services tab
<qwebirc21547> ya it says "MySQL service on ethernet devices" that is enabled
<tgm4883> ok, where is it telling you that you can't login
<qwebirc21547> on the frontend pc. i put in the correct ip for the backend server. i put in the username and pass for sql (looked at the config.txt file to verify this on the server)
<qwebirc21547> i can ping the server address just fine
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> on your backend, in mythtv-setup, what are you using for your IP address?
<qwebirc21547> 192.168.2.80
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> on your frontend, open up a terminal
<tgm4883> mysql -h 192.168.2.80 -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<tgm4883> do that
<tgm4883> and when it prompts for a password, use the one from the config.txt file
<qwebirc21547> ok one sec
<qwebirc21547> ok when i did that it gives me an error 1045 access denied.. the config file for the password (on the server) im looking at is in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt, is that right location for the username and pass?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> ok, do this
<tgm4883> on the backend, open a terminal and do
<tgm4883> mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<tgm4883> use the same password you just used
<qwebirc21547> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<qwebirc21547> :(
<tgm4883> hmm ok
<tgm4883> so lets reset that password
<tgm4883> !mysql | qwebirc21547
<Zinn> qwebirc21547: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, perform the following to reconfigure it: [1] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it later)  [2] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database [3] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-24
<qwebirc21547> when i try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5" it says mysql-server-5.5 is not installed and no info is available.
<tgm4883> use 5.1 instead of 5.5
<tgm4883> since you are on 10.04 (which I had forgotten)
<qwebirc21547> ok thank you so much, i will try that, one sec
<qwebirc21547> so when i do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common" one step wants to know the Host MySql server resides in.. right now it is set to "localhost" should it be localhost or the ip addres?
<tgm4883> set it to localhost
<qwebirc21547> ok thoes 3 steps are done
<tgm4883> ok, get the new password from /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<qwebirc21547> ok, its what i put in
<tgm4883> ok, so try this again from the backend
<tgm4883> mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<qwebirc21547> ok so it says welcome to the MySQl monitor andgives me a mysql>
<tgm4883> good
<tgm4883> so do
<tgm4883> quit;
<tgm4883> then try this
<tgm4883> mysql -h 192.168.2.80 -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<tgm4883> from the backend
<qwebirc21547> looks like i have access now
<tgm4883> good
<tgm4883> so you might need to go into mythtv-setup or the frontend setup and fix the passwords
<qwebirc21547> ok :) let me try it real quick and see if it works
<qwebirc21547> frontend is up and running, thank you so much for your help!!
<tgm4883> yw
<qwebirc21547> have a good day everyone!!
<qwebirc1172> Hello, im having a issues with myth not grabbing channel info from schedules direct. I setup the tuners, added the SD source (which i verified the username and pass on the site) and try to apply it to each tuner in the input connections menu, when i click the button to fetch channels from listing source, it seems like it does nothing. I have a HDHomerun Prime. Thank you for your help
<qwebirc78060> hello, was wondering if anyone had any input on why when i setup my Schedules direct and go to input connection for the device and hit fetch channels it doesnt do anything?
<qwebirc3898> hello i am having a issue where i cannot connect to my database on my frontend or my backend.. not sure what to do next.
<gregL> <qwebirc3898, Was that you above who was trying to fetch channels? If it was,you scan not fetch.. I don't know much about the prime,but i believe it's digital...
<tgm4883> gregL, I haven't scanned channels In quite some time
<tgm4883> I always fetch now
<gregL> using digital..
<tgm4883> actually, I guess that isn't completely true. I did pull the virtual tables from comcast
<gregL> I always thought you  fetch for analog,scan for digital..
<qwebirc3898> yesterday someone told me three commands to use to setup mysql.. does anyone happen to know thoes
<qwebirc3898> this is the error im getting " Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'mythbox.local' (using password: NO)"
<tgm4883> I do
<tgm4883> had you stuck around I could have told you
<tgm4883> I think there is even a join message that tells you the bot commands
<qwebirc15199> hello i have a ZOTAC IONITX-B-E motherboard, which is setup as a mythtv frontend. im using HDMI to my TV, i was looking to see if anyone can help me setup audio. I am having no luck searching the web
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-17
<fluvvell> dekarl, thanks for the interesting and fully random response, for anybody who may find this post should it happen to be archived online, let me just say this card has been working in a mythtv install since 2007, various kernels and iterations all from the Ubuntu stream. The fault turned out to be a motherboard with a faulty pci card controller/heatsink combo.
<fluvvell> for those readers who happen to be in New Zealand, the skystar II cards have been available to access freeview when they are not in line of sight of a terrestrial transmitter digitally enabled.  b2c2-flexcop drivers are installed on the ubuntu/mythbuntu distros, probably on others as well. This was confirmed with a 12.04.2 boot CD on a working motherboard.
<fluvvell> They are of course a satellite receiver card
<qwebirc34341> I'm trying to install mythbuntu 12.04, 32-bit.  Burned the iso to CD, booted from it, and after a bit I get to what looks to be a desktop screen, with "Applications" in the top left corner.  However, there is no "install mythbuntu" icon (or any icon) on the desktop, and the mouse freezes.
<qwebirc34341> My next step is to just try to install plain Ubuntu and see if that works
<qwebirc34341> gonna go troubleshoot some hardware.  thanks yall.
<dekarl> sorry fluvvell, no harm intended. I missed the part where you said "this is the kernel version that worked up to last week" and got side tracked by google results for "a new revision of an old card that needs new glue code"
<fluvvell> dekarl, yes that was a bit of a givaway! I wasn't sure if you had been online at that point so wasn't going to be too rude. All a good learning experience for me anyway, hadn't been too ready to give up the motherboard so quickly as its within warranty. All the better though. Supplier (freight delivery notwithstanding during a local flood with road-outages) is overnighting me a new one. Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H
<dekarl> the little girl is up, got baby duty
<dekarl> OT, we now plug barges in the gaps in our dikes... http://www.faz.net/-12223561.html
<qwebirc88408> hello how do i select the cad driver eg card=114
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-18
<Shred00> is there any way to configure the mythtv-backend package to start just a mythjobqueue and not a whole mythbackend?
<tgm4883> Shred00, maybe, some things can be run outside of mythbackend, I think mythjobqueue might be one of them
<Shred00> tgm4883: mythjobqueue can definitely be run without mythbackend.  the question is, given the structure of mythbunutu's /etc/init/mythtv-backend, how does one choose to not run the backend, other than hacking/removing that script (which ends up needing doing frequently on upgrades)
<tgm4883> Shred00, you shouldn't need to hack at the script between upgrades. If you've changed it, it shouldn't get overwritten
<Shred00> it does when it's changed upstream
<Shred00> or you at least get a "what do you want to do" prompt
<tgm4883> Shred00, it most certainly should not
<tgm4883> Shred00, yes, you will get the prompt
<tgm4883> but it's not overwritten automatically
<tgm4883> Shred00, what are the startup options for mythjobqueue?
<tgm4883> same as mythbackend?
<Shred00> tgm4883: no, of course not.  i didn't mean to imply it was done without intervention.  but still, i don't want to have to keep applying the same edits to that script every time it's upgraded and upstream updated it.  i want to set it, once, and then forget it.
<tgm4883> Shred00, well just say you don't want to overwrite it then
<Shred00> tgm4883: they appear to be similar.  i can't guarantee they are drop-in replacement though
<tgm4883> it looks like it just needs started
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythjobqueue
<Shred00> right.  the bigger detail is enabling a one-place setting for "backend: enable/disable", "jobqueue: enable/disable"
<Shred00> that doesn't get overwritten by upstream updates
<tgm4883> you can disable the backend by doing  'sudo touch /etc/init/mythtv-backend.override'
<tgm4883> we'll have to make a startup job for mythjobqueue
<Shred00> ahh.  didn't know about .override
<tgm4883> Shred00, without testing it, something like this should work http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5777103/
<tgm4883> Shred00, actually, looks like someone did the work for us  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Upstart_mythjobqueue_Configuration
<Shred00> yeah.  just needs pulling into mythbuntu.  but it shouldn't be run if the backend is running so it needs to be aware of that
<tgm4883> I'd rather have it do what the backend job does though and look for mysql started
<tgm4883> Shred00, well we'd probably want to split out the mythjobqueue package
<Shred00> sure, it can gate on mysql
<tgm4883> Shred00, also, it looks like you can do your job edits in the override file too instead of in the .conf file  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#override-files
<tgm4883> Shred00, also, I was wrong, in order to disable startup, you need to put 'manual' in that override file, not just touch it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-23
<chaz68> Anybody using HDHomerun Prime with the older Homerun HD Dual ou t there?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-16
<GuppyMan> Hello, I have recently begun helping an older gentleman set up a Media PC.  I installed Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS 64bit to figure out all necessary drivers before moving on to Mythbuntu or XBMCbuntu, as I was unsure how much these OSes would let me tinker around and experiment.
<GuppyMan> This is the tuner card model I am having trouble getting set up: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_HD_Card_%28800i%29
<GuppyMan> The info on it seems to be out of date, as when I try building (or making) it warns me of the driver being outdated and gives me a link to a git repo.
<GuppyMan> The card eventually does work, but not for tuning.
<GuppyMan> My question is, since the XC5000 frimware link is from 2011, and this firmware is apparently for tuning, is there a repo with newer firmare?
<GuppyMan> *firmware sorry...
<GuppyMan> Or is this firmware currently in trunk?
<GuppyMan> Perhaps this is a bit too large of a question for xchat now that I think about it.  I shall take this to the forums.  Sorry about that.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-17
 * Korny123 is having an issue with a fresh install of mythbuntu, my system clock is running at double speed. I set the time 15 minutes ago it is now 15 minutes fast....
<Korny123> whoops
<jedix> hrm
<jedix> how do I update to 0.27.1 in mythbuntu?
<jedix> hrm, the ppa references daily builds
<jedix> dunno how I feel about that
<tgm4883> jedix: yes the builds are daily, but they are built from upstreams fixes branch
<tgm4883> generally we recommend using that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-18
<hlarsen> hey guys, anyone had issues with mythfilldatabase not running automatically?
<hlarsen> from the wiki it looks like mythbackend should be running it daily, but i only get guide data when i run it manually
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-19
<JohnQ> My mythbuntu install seems to ba hanging at "Configuring mythtv..."
<JohnQ> Looking in the tiny log window, I see a few errors like "initctl: Unknown job: mysql"
<JohnQ> and that it was unable to set the mysql password for root...
<JohnQ> Any ideas?
<JohnQ> if I drop to a console and look at ps, mysqld is
<JohnQ> ""defunct"
<JohnQ> There must be something specific to my setup, or something it is downloading, or something like that.... the alternative is that the mythbuntu installer is just broken, which I refuse to believe.
<JohnQ> Disabling the "download updated during install" option fixed it.  At least, it got further this time...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-20
<qwebirc96694> i am trying to install mythbuntu but it wont install it starts and when it looks like it is about 90% done it hangs for a while and says it crashed and is going to send a error report
<Hydr0p0nX> what version ?
<qwebirc96694> just downloaded it yesterday from this website i think it is the newest
<Hydr0p0nX> haven't tried the latest release yet ...
<Hydr0p0nX> what kind of hardware is it ?
<qwebirc96694> i have a intel i7 processor, 6 gigs ram, 2 tb seagate hard drive, happauge wintv 2250 card and a nvidia 8400gs graphic card
<Hydr0p0nX> what kind of motherboard ?
<qwebirc96694> a asus p6t
<Hydr0p0nX> selecting vnc as part of the install options?
<qwebirc96694> ive tried both ways
<Hydr0p0nX> hmm
<Hydr0p0nX> any detail provided ? ticket number or anything ?
<JohnQ> FWIW, I had a similar "hang at the end of the installation", and it went away when I disabled the "Download updates during install" option.
<JohnQ> It'll update later anyway.
<qwebirc96694> i tried that also.  it seemed to hang installing the nvidia drivers the last time
<JohnQ> Ah.  For me it was in "Configuring mythtv" and seemed to be an issue with mysqld.  Sounds like a different issue.  Sorry
<qwebirc4207> after many tries i finally got mythbuntu installed.  I didnt select any option that werent chosen for me during install.  But now how do i get my hauppage wintv card to be recognized
<qwebirc4207> it doesnt seem to see it.  Im a beginner so baby steps if you can
<qwebirc4207> can anyone help me get my hauppage card setup?
<qwebirc4207> anyone still up
<qwebirc4207> ok im out of here i will try tomorrow and see if anyone can help me get my card to work
<qwebirc43213> I installed mythbuntu and after many trials i got it installed.  I have 2 issues, 1 MYSQL doesnt seem to be working anytime i try to make changes in the backend it keeps giving me errors
<qwebirc43213> 2 i need to get my hauppage 2250 card to work
<qwebirc43213> Anyone feeling like they are up to a chalange today?
<tgm4883> what do you mean mysql isn't working
<qwebirc27788> i had a heck of a time getting mythbuntu to install i could only take all of the defaults when doing the install.  If i tried to install the lir for my hauppage remote the installer would crash.  if i tried to use nvidia drivers the installer would crash.  i have it installed now but it doesnt see my hardware and keeps giving me mysql errors
<qwebirc27788> when i try to configure the backend
<tgm4883> 10:17 AM <tgm4883> what do you mean mysql isn't working
<qwebirc27788> I want to get my Hauppage 2250 wintv card to work and i want to get mysql to work the picture seems ok so maybe i dont need the nvidia drivers
<tgm4883> those are 3 separate things
<qwebirc27788> but i havent seen anything but the mythbuntu screens so once i can maybe i will need the nvidia drivers for my 8400gs 1 gig video card
<qwebirc27788> i know i think i need to start with mysql
<tgm4883> so it's not running?
<tgm4883> 'sudo service mysql status'
<tgm4883> do that
<qwebirc27788> when i go into the backend it says disabled.  i enable it but then i get a error saying it is shutting down the service
<tgm4883> that doesn't make sense. Where does it say disabled
<tgm4883> can you give me a screenshot?
<qwebirc27788> not sure how to do that.  i am a new linux user
<qwebirc27788> i just restarted it so give me a minute to check it again
<tgm4883> ok. lets start from the beginning
<tgm4883> check it again
<qwebirc27788> under mythbuntu control center says disable next to MySql service on ethernet interfaces
<tgm4883> You are on 14.04 right?
<tgm4883> have you run updates yet?
<qwebirc27788> i am on the newest i havent run updates yet i didnt know how to do it
<tgm4883> you can open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<qwebirc27788> ok its doing something
<qwebirc27788> still going its doing a bunch of preparing and unpacking of files
<qwebirc27788> its asking about samba server and utilities saying a new version of the configuration file /etc/samba/smb.conf is available and what i want to do with it
<qwebirc27788> i can install, keep local version, show differences
<qwebirc27788> should i choose install
<qwebirc27788> i choose install and it seems to be done.  now whats next
<tgm4883> ok, now restart the Mythbuntu control center
<qwebirc27788> ok i am back in it MySQL still says disable.  do i need to reboot computer
<tgm4883> well you should be able to enable it now
<qwebirc27788> ok now what it is enabled
<qwebirc27788> do i launch the mythtv setup?
<tgm4883> not yet
<tgm4883> first, open a terminal and do 'sudo service mysql restart'
<qwebirc27788> ok its running it says process 1542
<tgm4883> ok, so I'm guessing there was never a problem with mysql, but now you can connect up other frontends to this machine if you want
<tgm4883> and you can go forth with your setup
<qwebirc27788> Do you know how i get it to see the hauppauge card.  I have reinstyalled this so many times i dont want to mess it up again by doing the wrong thing
<tgm4883> what card
<qwebirc27788> hauppauge wintv-hvr-2250
<tgm4883> how are you setting it up in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> what type of card are you adding it as?
<qwebirc27788> its not listed for me to select it the default seems to be under capture caard it defaults to dvb-t/s/c atsc
<tgm4883> ok, do this
<tgm4883> "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<tgm4883> then run "dmesg | pastebinit"
<tgm4883> then post the link it gives you
<qwebirc27788> ok it completed
<qwebirc27788> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7676200
<tgm4883> You are missing the firmware it seems
<tgm4883> Lines 934-940
<qwebirc27788> ok i'll bite, how do i find it
<tgm4883> I would think this still applies  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=942403&page=43&p=11205874#post11205874
<tgm4883> I've not used hauppauge devices in awhlie
<tgm4883> and I don't recall ever having to deal with firmware
<JohnQ> When I went through the mythbuntu installer, it gave me the option of an open source video driver or an nvidia one.  Whats the easiest way to try the other one, post-install?
<tgm4883> JohnQ: personally I use jockey-text, because I administer it all though SSH
<JohnQ> Hmm.  I'll take a look.  thanks for the pointer.
<JohnQ> Dont seem to have it installed.  maybe ubuntu-drivers is the replacement?
<tgm4883> JohnQ: do you have software sources?
<JohnQ> yep
<tgm4883> you should have an additional drivers tab in that
<JohnQ> OK thanks
<JohnQ> Interesting.   Hard to tell if it worked or not.  :-)
<JohnQ> Before the install I was seeing occasional tearing in the video during high-speed sceens... but it seems better now.  Its very hard to tell
<JohnQ> OK... well for now, I'll just assume its better until proven otherwise.
<JohnQ> Different question:  Whenever I try to delete a video in myhhvideo, it says "failed to delete file".  I've made sure that the files are delete-able by root, mythtv, and the user running the frontend... I dont see any error messages about it in /var/log/mythtv.. and I am not sure what else to try.
<tgm4883> JohnQ: are they backend storage groups or frontend storage directories?
<JohnQ> I have no idea.  (Imnot clear on the difference... mostly I just tweaked the various path settings haphazardly until the videos showed up).  How can I tell?
<tgm4883> did you set up the directories in the frontend, or in mythtv-setup
<JohnQ> Checking.
<JohnQ> Must have been in the frontend.  Only my recorded-tv directories are listed in the "Storage Directories" in myth-setup.
<tgm4883> ok, your frontend user will need access to delete them then, and the logs would be in the frontend log I believe
<JohnQ> drontend user does have access (su - john  ; rm ...  works)..
<JohnQ> And nothing shows in the logs :-/
<JohnQ> I'll try switching them to backend directories and see if that helps.
<JohnQ> Woah... curiouser and curiouser... I switched to a storage group, and I still get the error but now things show in the logs.   When I delete file A in myth, I get an error in the logs that it couldnt delete file B.   File B seems to be the file that is alphabetically first in that sorage dir.  ... and it should have been able to delete file B if it had tried.  (Glad it didnt)
<JohnQ> Hah.  Its a known bug.  "Won't fix.":  https://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/11407
<JohnQ> Looks like im going to have to learn to live without "file browse mode"... :-(
<qwebirc27788> i got myy mythtv up and running (Sort Of) i was watching COPS and it just locked up.  Is there a way to fix this it is the first show i ever tried to watch on it
<JohnQ> You sure the hardware you're running on is solid?  I.e. no memory faiures, not overheating, not overclocked etc...?
<JohnQ> Anyone know if there is a way to make the mythvideo scan skip symlinks?
<JohnQ> Ugh how to people cope with the slow scan every time they add a new file?  It took 6min 22 sec to "Scan for Changes"  :-/
<JohnQ> And seems to crash mythfrontend on occasion... ick.
<JohnQ> With a default mythbuntu install, is it safe to assume that mythbackend will be running before the rc.local is run on boot?
<JohnQ> Wow... really strange.   mythutil --scanvideos wont run from rc.local.  It produces error messages and exits with code 130.  Runs fine from command line.  Weird.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-21
<JohnQ> OK, I think I have the non-file-browse mode working in a way I can tollerate.
<JohnQ> New question:  Is there a way to delete directories from mythvideo?
<Hydr0p0nX> directories ?
<JohnQ> Folders?
<Hydr0p0nX> I know what you mean
<Hydr0p0nX> didn't think it had directories that you didn't create
<JohnQ> Im not sure I understand, but I dont hink you do know what I mean.... I mean, I am in the UI, on my mythvideo file listeings.  I see all the video failes, and directories full of video files.  It lets me delete an individual file by presing the "d" key, but nothing kappens when I press "d" on a directory... so I end up with empty directories litering my videos folder.
<Hydr0p0nX> ooooh
<JohnQ> *files (not failes)
<Hydr0p0nX> that's a good question since I don't think it's an actual directory on disk
<JohnQ> It is.
<Hydr0p0nX> not sure what you've got setup for that then, mine doesn't do that though
<JohnQ> Its just the "list" view of mythvideo.
<Hydr0p0nX> could be related to the way myth deletes
<Jay2k1> hm
<Jay2k1> you could probably do a cron job that deletes empty subdirectories of your movies folder
<Jay2k1> how do these directories get there in the first place? do you copy them over from somewhere? my point is, if you create the structure from somewhere else than mythfrontend, you probably need to use the same way to remove them, if you don't automate it
<JohnQ> Theyre added automatically by other tools running on other machines.
<JohnQ> Tools which are not very customizeable.
<Jay2k1> i see
<Jay2k1> well, if myth can't delete these directories because it lacks that functionality, it should be added
<Jay2k1> i manage my videos via a samba share
<JohnQ> I agree.  I'll find another workaround for now... but where should I provide this feedback so that it might be fixed in the future?
<Jay2k1> probably #mythtv-users or you file a bug right away
<Jay2k1> it's not a mythbuntu thing so this is probably the wrong channel
<JohnQ> k
<Hydr0p0nX> anyone have a harmony remote fully working w/ a HP 5188-1667  ? a few keys aren't being transmitted
<Hydr0p0nX> page up / page down and the red/blue/green/yellow buttons
<qwebirc90788> Got 2 issues 1 i cant get my remote to work.  And most important i dont have any sound
<qwebirc90788> ok i got my sound fixed by myself while i was waiting.  Now i just want to get the remote control to work with the myth front end
<qwebirc90788> I have a hauppage WinTV hvr2250 it has a infared reciever built into it that plug into a jack on the back of the card and a sensor i put about 5 feet from me
<qwebirc90788> i cant get it to work at all.  none of the buttons do anything
<qwebirc90788> anyone good with remotes?
<qwebirc73580> anyone good with remotes?  I have a hauppage wintv 2250 that came with a remote i cant get to work
<qwebirc73580> How about that weather lately.  Just wasnt sure if i am all alone on this chat window
<qwebirc73580> how are we all doing tonight
<JohnQ> Im seeing a lot of tearing in my video playback... checked my "Video timing method" and it says "USleep with busy wait".  Anyone know the ins-and-outs of getting the nvidia driver to enable DRI?
<JohnQ> Running "LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo" tells me "direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)" but I dont see anything that tells me why.  I must confess I dont know what Im looking at.  :-/
<JohnQ> http://pastebin.com/JgQ4f9Ff
<JohnQ> Actually... Ignore that DRI output... I think thats the data about the X11 server on the machine I SSHed from.  Duh.
<JohnQ> Not sure how to get it from the "real" x11 server remotely.
<JohnQ> My Xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.com/sZh9Wzct
<JohnQ> glxinfo says "direct rendering: Yes" ... but for some reason myth isnt using it :-/
<JohnQ> AHA... /dev/dri/card0 is missing .. hmm
<mpr_> Hi everyone
<mpr_> I upgraded my MythTV machine to 12.04 lately, after it was untouched for years
<mpr_> Running into problems with the remote control now. Used to work before, from what I could research so far, IR support moved into the kernel in the meatime?
<mpr_> And LIRC has become obsolete?
<mpr_> I am trying to get the remote working without lirc, and I seem to be on a good way. ir-keytable shows the remote and recognises keypresses
<mpr_> Hopefully, all that is left to do is mapping the proper keys as they are configured in MythTV
<mpr_> And now the question: Where is the keytable file?
<mpr_> Found it! For the record: it’s in /lib/udev/rc_keymaps
<JohnQ> Is the "Internal" video player suppose dto be able to play mp4 files?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-22
<qwebirc41536> can anyone help me get my remote to work?  please
<qwebirc41536> anyone know how to get remotes to work
<JohnQ> So, I just got home, and my newly installed mythbuntu machine says "grub rescue>" in text mode.  I have no idea what that is..
<JohnQ> Can anyone talk me through what do do?  or should I just reboot and pray it works?
<Kwisher> can anyone provide some help for moving a master b/e to my secondary b/e?
<Kwisher> reading this now: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Backend_migration#Retiring_an_old_backend
<frankster> has anyone had problems after upgrading to 0.27.1+fixes.20140618 on mythbuntu 12.04?
<frankster> both of my frontends don't get as far as loading the menus
<frankster> the backend log says
<frankster> the backend log says that the frontend connects
<frankster> reverting to the previous working packages (0.27.1+fixes.20140612.050bf9d) doesn't make it work
<frankster> actually one frontend connects and the other doesn't -
<qwebirc89343> Would 32-bit (Legacy) Mythbuntu work on a Mac? Macs can't handle BIOS + UEFI combination ISO.  Is the 32-bit (Legacy) BIOS only?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-06-15
<Shadow__X> http://lifehacker.com/lastpass-hacked-time-to-change-your-master-password-1711463571
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-06-16
<qwebirc21159> Hello, i'm an italian user and i'have a question on mythbuntu 14.01
<qwebirc21159> there's a bug on nm-applet how can fix  it?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-06-24
<qwebirc99964> So..
<qwebirc99964> what is the most stable version of mythbuntu?
<qwebirc8083> My iso fails on boot; "kernel panic: processor microcode etc." does anyone know a soln.? thank you.
<qwebirc13624> !help
<qwebirc13624> I fixed many of the problems with the mythtv install but, I can't stop the frotend program from crashing. What should I do?
<qwebirc13624> Also I was wondering what option I should select to pick  up antenna tv via the tuner card
<qwebirc13624> frontend*
<qwebirc13624> anyone here?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-06-26
<Burnah> hi guys, I'm setting up live streaming but the playlist parser can't find any channel. the playlist has this format http://pastebin.com/vddnTQvZ
<Burnah> anything obviously wrong?
<qwebirc21063> hey
<qwebirc21063> irgendwer deutsch?
<qwebirc21063> i have a problem
<qwebirc21063> the mythbackend is saying at start, that it didn´t get the ip from localhost, how can i fix it?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-06-19
<hR13> Hi all, Im having problems getting my xmltv to work, it must have stopped about 20 days ago since today is the last day of info :-(. I have checked permissionsand so (had that problem before) but now I get "FillData: XMLTV grabber returned error code 255" when I run the mythfilldatabase manually. any help will be much appreciated
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-06-20
<qwebirc85990> just upgraded to mythbuntu 16.04, clean install, restored db from backup.  All old recordings are accesible, can watch livetv from tuners, but cannot record.  for example, when on program guide, select pgm, tell it to record, a couple seconds later it says "single record +0 recorder failed"
<qwebirc85990>  . . . . of course, now it works.   deleted one capture device, hdhomerun, reinstall - then it would record.  though i'm not sure why this also fixed the other hdhomerun prime.
